#ubports 2017-08-21
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #295: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/295/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #885: SUCCESS in 1 min 52 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/885/
<tgBot> linoedu200 was added by: linoedu200
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Welcome  @linoedu200
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @mariogrip, 😂 thanks we love you too. We just show it differently
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @exar_kun, we love those we punish.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 352x69) https://irc.ubports.com/wPncdg8B/file_252.jpg
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, dont do it I take it back
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i'll change! I promise!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> removes mouse from link
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> haha
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Hey Durst.  We haven't hit you too hard yet...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You've tried but been interrupted by Joe
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> although... you were somewhat mentioned in something i'm editing now
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> JOe is nice that way
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Looks like a transcript of a community update 😂😂😂
<tgBot> * nfsprodriver enjoying
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> In your second episode you said, "You know, we almost didn't have the first one. Someone said we should take a mulligan, he was..." and then were interrupted.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Something like that.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> oh. good.  giv eme time. I'll work you in
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Watch yourself, Mr. Twelve Cups of Coffee.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i noticed you nicely rebuked Gripsgarden for bad ubuntu pronunciation on QA. Nice work
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, I think the coconut was much more interesting than the poor Ubuntu
<tgBot> <neothethird> @UniversalSuperBox, Nice!
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #101: SUCCESS in 1.6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/101/
<ubports_bot> * luca: Fix a few small things
<ubports_bot> * luca: $MOUNTS isn't a file but a string
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #886: SUCCESS in 0.9 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/886/
<tgBot> tguentel was added by: tguentel
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #314: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/314/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #887: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/887/
<tgBot> <garrogarri> Any news about Yunit?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Hi, I did not had time to listen last audiocast, but it also did not arrived to my podbird app yet, any link changes? Thanks for feedback
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Walking with family in mountains, that's the reason
<tgBot> <bastos777> Published my first webapp 😊 https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/sz.sebastian
<tgBot> <bastos777> I struggled a little bit by choosing the licence. Could someone advice me?
<tgBot> <garrogarri> I would go for a GNU GPL
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @bastos777, https://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-recommendations.html
<tgBot> <DanChapman> There are files in the alternate-webapp-container under GPL 3 license so it needs to be a compatible license. I'd go with Garro's suggestion for convenience sake
<tgBot> <bastos777> OK. Thank you @garrogarri. Also for providig the link. I have choosen GNU GPL v3 as recommended (without exactly knowing what I have done...)
<tgBot> <bastos777> Ah! So I have done this right. Thanks again @DanChapman and @garrogarri
<tgBot> <neothethird> it's one of the most popular foss licenses. if you're interested, you can read up on it here: https://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-3.0.en.html
<tgBot> <bastos777> I fiddled around with the webapp creator https://uappexplorer.com/app/webapp-creator.jujuyeh and like it very much.
<tgBot> <bastos777> Anyway I want to make user reviews in uAppexplorer. But failing even after login. Can someone help me with this point also?
<tgBot> <neothethird> i think that's only possible with the ubuntu store, i'm not sure if canonical has it still open
<tgBot> <neothethird> (the review feature)
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @bastos777 you are welcome
<tgBot> <bastos777> Ah. OK. So the review feature is not uAppexplorer native but fetched from the stores directly.
<tgBot> <neothethird> at some point, it would be nice to have reviews in the openstore, but it's not their highest priority, i guess
<tgBot> <neothethird> yeah, i'm pretty sure
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> I think I saw a forum thread somewhere about the UBports web browser. It seems that some websites don't render or report the browser as outdated.
<tgBot> <neothethird> Yep
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> I have run into this issue now, both on OPO and Bq FHD, that parts of the https://homeassistant.io user interfact is not visible.
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> *interface
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> This seems to be an issue with older browsers.
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> I know there are talks about using Webkit from Qt, but will that happen before switching to 16.04?
<tgBot> <neothethird> Yeah, the browser is a fork of an older version chromium. We would like to switch to qt web engine to be downstream of them, but it will be some work...
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> I understand it will require some work, but I guess it has to be done in order to bring UBports browsing to a par with other smartphones. I fully understand if this work will be put off until 16.04, so an upgrade in 15.04 would be a large bonus!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @TomasOqvist, Yeah pretty much anything can happen., But for the browser we need some more capacities, no one from the current team has really time to work on that.
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> I wish I had the coding skills to help out, but I will have to contribute mostly through testing for now.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @TomasOqvist, Any help is welcome :)
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> in case you are not at halium group.. allow me to spam halium awesomesauce.. :P
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Fwd from bhushanshah: Minimer and nemomobile running on halium with openembedded rootfs
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/KbKz00vZ/file_253.jpg
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/D40viXKi/file_254.jpg
<tgBot> <bastos777> @bhushanshah, Wow! Start looking like a smartphone screen 😊
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #89: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/89/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #888: SUCCESS in 50 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/888/
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> hey, does anybody know where the source code for the ubuntu-sdk-frameworks is that every app depends on (also the openstore itself?)
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> Couldn't find it online and it is not in the standard 16.04 image (or the standard repos) provided by canonical
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> (background is that i wanted to try installing openstore on 16.04 + yunit and see what it does but this wants the ubuntu-sdk-15.04.6 frameworks and i couldn't find it to try to build it locally)
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> also are there prebuilt clicks for the openstore for other architectures than armhf?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Guys is anyone going to gamescom in Cologne this week?
<tgBot> <Ben> No, i dont have the time to go there :(
<tgBot> <Ben> But the team from Ubuntu Fun will ne there
<tgBot> <Flohack> I know I am in contact with Marius Qu and we will meet ;)
<tgBot> <mymike00> Hi, I've just seen the community update on YT, but I didn't understand some things...: … What did you decide with Canonical? You can use the Ubuntu logo or not? … And at the 35 min about you were discussing about something with closed source but which Canonical did yet so you don't need to develop anything. What is it? Will BQs get 16.04? … Thanks
<tgBot> <Flohack> @mymike00, - Yes we can use the logo, however it still needs to be signed or confirmed in written form … - I am not sure right now what was he closed source item, was it the Mir thingie? … - BQ and 16.04, for E5 and E4.5 we are missing stuff from BQ. For M10 tablets probably it will be done. We could start a petition for BQ to release what we need ;)
<tgBot> <delijati> @Flohack for the petition sign me in ;)
<tgBot> <mymike00> The petition would be fantastic
<tgBot> <Flohack> @delijati, Its really hard to say but I am open to try. At least we could get an official answer whatever it will be, that would be good.
<tgBot> <mymike00> @Flohack, OK I get the 2nd point😁 , you were talking about the m10
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yeah I think Marius said that for the M10 Canonical has done the heavy lifting already, so we are theoretically able to do that
<tgBot> <mymike00> That's nice, but unfortunately I don't own a m10😪😆
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> I would also absolutely sign the petition for the BQ E5 (vegetahd), since I have it. I also have the M10, am glad that you seem to have what you need!
<tgBot> <advocatux> If I'm remembering correctly Víctor González was the BQ link with Ubuntu. I don't think he's following this supergroup so does anyone know him to talk about "BQ generosity with UBports"?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Victor was the QA guy at BQ but then joined the canonical QA team a few months after the first devices were shipped
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DanChapman, Well better than nothing. Lets get a lead
<tgBot> <advocatux> @DanChapman, 👍
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, We hide in the shadows of darkness fighting the forces of evil.... and therefore change hosts like our underwear.  Ironically, we addressed this situation in our most recent ediition.  (We plan to fix this bug but for now we are working on a long term solution)  We will post the details here as soon as we can
<tgBot> <sergiqp> (Sticker, 469x512) https://irc.ubports.com/1YhuG3cY/29798418675138588.webp
<tgBot> <advocatux> I have asked this in the forum but I'll post it here as well. … There are some strings to translate with this warning: … TRANSLATORS: This is a keyword or name for the background plugin which is used while searching … These keywords are like "apn", "lte", "whatever" in the source but the English UK Team has translated them to "APN", "LTE", "Whatever". … Are these keywords case sensitive? Is it better to leave them as they are? Can I use a Sp
<tgBot> applicable) instead of the original in the source?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @advocatux, huh no idea. In the easiest case, we have to try out what are the results
<tgBot> <neothethird> @advocatux, in what project is that?
<tgBot> <advocatux> @neothethird, Just a sec, let me check it out
<tgBot> <advocatux> It's https://translate.ubports.com/projects/ubports/system-settings/
<leaftype> using magic device tool on my bq tablet fhd, it stopped at "can't flash recovery image", which was still followed by "wait until it reboots on it's own! Do not reboot manually!"  It's already exited, but my tablet didn't reboot. Is it screwed?
<tgBot> <Vijay> Anyone is watching Android O Live stream??
<tgBot> <neothethird> Try rebooting it manally
<tgBot> <neothethird> @advocatux, I'll check it out as soon as i get home, but i'm pretty sure it doesn't matter. Those strings are usually just what's displayed, not what's happening under the hood
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Vijay, Nope, anything interesting to report?
<tgBot> <advocatux> @neothethird, 👍
<tgBot> <Vijay> @neothethird, Is named as Oreo!! I will watch it now
<tgBot> <advocatux> @Vijay, "Thanks for tuning in. Stream ended 43 seconds ago" 😂
<tgBot> <Schyken> @advocatux, Ripperoni
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did they announce the new Pixel
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Follow-up question: will anyone want it
<tgBot> <advocatux> 1.- I don't know … 2.- Nope
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://www.android.com/versions/oreo-8-0/ … This page makes me upset.
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> @UniversalSuperBox, mmm
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> oreros
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 350x236) https://irc.ubports.com/dKQsPsR8/file_255.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Except for this'
<tgBot> <Schyken> @UniversalSuperBox, tf happened to that logo 😆
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> This makes me less upset.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhushanshah get on the treble train!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> that probably won't be supported on anything but the Pixel 2 for the next 2 years
<tgBot> <advocatux> OREO: more Google's cookies up your butt!
<tgBot> <garrogarri> 😆
<tgBot> <mimecar> and one major version every year
<tgBot> <mimecar> I have Chrome '60' on the PC
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> @advocatux, ha
<tgBot> <Sebtrujillo> (Photo, 1200x1200) https://irc.ubports.com/8TT3Yjvr/file_256.jpg Aviso de utilidad publica: por si alguien de habla hispana le interesa
<tgBot> <advocatux> @Sebtrujillo, Is it podcast only?
<tgBot> <Sebtrujillo> por lo que tengo entendido si
<tgBot> <advocatux> 👍
<tgBot> <Sebtrujillo> http://www.ubuntizando.com/aqui-llega-el-primer-maraton-linuxero/
<tgBot> <advocatux> @Sebtrujillo, OK, 9 hours of non-stop audio streaming about Linux. … Don't get ideas @wayneoutthere 😋
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, Let it be awesomem motivation.  Route that fire into a few lines of code!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, This is just Kernology.  What do I look like?  KFC?  We are about the stuff above the corn-cob kernels ;)
<tgBot> Felix was added by: Felix
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @bastos777, ❤❤❤
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> @UniversalSuperBox, I don't think anything other than the og Pixel has A/B updates even...
<tgBot> <advocatux> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/UeU1dAPw/gatosonriente.gif.mp4
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> @Sebtrujillo, English please.
<tgBot> <Sebtrujillo> sorry, my inglish is not good
<tgBot> <neothethird> @advocatux, ok, i checked. Shouldn't matter, feel free to go crazy
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Sebtrujillo, so what is it?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #245: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/245/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #889: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/889/
<tgBot> <mymike00> Hey guys, my osk stopped working. Is there any way to restart it without restarting the whole os?
<tgBot> <mymike00> Bq e4.5 ubports-touch 15.04/rc r2
<tgBot> kz6fittycent was added by: kz6fittycent
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Welcome @kz6fittycent !
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Thanks!
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I am looking forward to working with you guys in any way I can.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're looking forward to having you work with us in any way you can.  … I am not a bot.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> word
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @UniversalSuperBox, Can you prove that you are not a bot? :p
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @jsalatas, Yes, with videos dating back 4 months now
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Er, I mean...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Beep.
<tgBot> <sk8higher> @UniversalSuperBox, `BEEP BEEP BEEP`
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I... don't know how I feel about this
<tgBot> <neothethird> @UniversalSuperBox, that just proves that you're a good bot who's been around four months, tbh
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/mWan8KdK/giphy.mp4
<tgBot> <mymike00> @mymike00, I think we need a watchdog for the keyboard. Now I can't neither unlock the phone because it requires the osk...
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @neothethird, 😂 😂
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> John! Ever used qdoc?
<tgBot> <jsalatas> not really :\
<tgBot> <jsalatas> Why?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm trying to build the ubuntu-ui-toolkit documentation (we have a fork of uitk now btw) but have no idea how
<tgBot> <jsalatas> AFAIK it is just  … make docs … or something like that :\
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There are no makefiles :/
<tgBot> <jsalatas> qmale ubuntu-sdk.pro
<tgBot> <jsalatas> and then  … make docs … or whatever it is
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> huh
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ```$ make docs … Some of the required modules (qtHaveModule(quick)) are not available.```
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is something1
<tgBot> <jsalatas> Hmmm...... you are missing some packages :\
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> indeedly
<tgBot> <jsalatas> What distro are you using?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubuntu GNOME. :P
<tgBot> <jsalatas> probably something like the following will get everything you need: … sudo apt build-dep ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Darn! No source package for the uitk
<tgBot> <jsalatas> Just edit (as root) the file /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment all deb-src lines. Then  … sudo update  … and you're ready to go
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah! You're using 16.04, aren't you?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's where I've gone wrong.
<tgBot> <jsalatas> these lines should start with a hash … #deb-src ...... … You just need to remove the hashes
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @UniversalSuperBox, Oh! And you are trying to build the latest uitk on it?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No worries, I have a 16.04 chroot
<tgBot> <jsalatas> ???? :\
<tgBot> <jsalatas> I lost you :\
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm on 17.10
<tgBot> <jsalatas> Oh! I see. I guess in 17.10 there will be many things missing
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep, ready to install in the chroot.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, I'm not cool enough to use a container.
<tgBot> <jsalatas> if you have a 16.04 (a vm would be fine) then your best bet is to user uitk from yunit
<tgBot> <jsalatas> https://yunit.io/yunit-packages-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't care about the uitk itself, I want the docs
<tgBot> <jsalatas> yes but you need the docs from the latest version. Right?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've got the latest source?
<tgBot> <neothethird> 15.04.6
<tgBot> <neothethird> that's what we ship, at least
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is what happens when Jan tells me to build things
<tgBot> <neothethird> haha
<tgBot> <neothethird> for the record, i'm at least as lost as you are
<tgBot> <jsalatas> Why don't you just download this deb packages and extract the docs from there?  … https://archive.yunit.io/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-doc_1.3.2190+17.04.20170327-0yunit0+ubuntu+16.04_all.deb
<tgBot> <jsalatas> Or give me 5 minutes and I'll send these to you :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Let me put it this way: … I'm lost in the middle of the sea with no water, no food, and a bunch of qt5 libraries scattered across my system. I have no idea what I'm doing or why I'm doing it. All I know is that @neothethird asked me to take a look at `ubuntu-ui-toolkit/documentation` and figure out how to build it
<tgBot> <jsalatas> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/SOpEG4Rz/uitk-docs.tar.gz
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> __aaaand he has it done in 2 minutes_
<tgBot> <Flohack> wtf
<tgBot> <Flohack> 😆
<tgBot> <jsalatas> Nope! I used my previous work (packaging yunit for ubuntu 16.04), which took me weeks :p
<tgBot> davidcalle was added by: davidcalle
<tgBot> <neothethird> Welcome :)
<tgBot> <neothethird> @jsalatas, you're a good lad, john
<tgBot> <davidcalle> @UniversalSuperBox hey, just noticed the doc chat on the IRC chan, you might want to look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/stable/view/head:/update_apidocs.sh
<tgBot> <davidcalle> This is the script that was used to build the API docs on dev.u.c
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> eye twitch
<tgBot> <neothethird> 😂
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You've saved the day, @davidcalle
<tgBot> <davidcalle> The script was pretty tailored to our use case, but you can probably find your way with it
<tgBot> <davidcalle> Heh, glad if it's helpful!
<tgBot> <neothethird> @davidcalle, Thanks 1000 for this!
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @davidcalle, Wanna bet on it? :p
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well @neothethird, we could just host a clone of developer.ubuntu.com from before the drop
<tgBot> <davidcalle> Ahaha
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> By clone I mean we build it, but yknow
<tgBot> <davidcalle> Dalton you can certainly build a local instance, yes
<tgBot> <davidcalle> It's late here, but if you have issues with it, just drop me a message, I'll give you a hand tomorrow
<tgBot> <neothethird> @UniversalSuperBox, might actually be an option, i guess we have to decouple the versioning from the rest of readthedocs anyways, so we might as well have the api documentation externally...
<tgBot> <advocatux> @neothethird, Thank you
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @neothethird, I suppose it makes sense to separate documentation for app devs from the rest of the docs anyway... somehow.
<tgBot> <neothethird> well, not all of it, but the stuff that's automatically generated
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right
<tgBot> <neothethird> the rest i would leave in it's place
<tgBot> <neothethird> already because readthedocs is so pretty
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @jsalatas, Hey, what's that supposed to mean? … goes back to hitting rock with other rock
<tgBot> <jsalatas> Hahaha!!!!! I just believe that you will end up in the same point that you were :)
<tgBot> <jsalatas> No offense :)
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> Hey :)
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> Is it possible to fix the issues in the clock-app repo?
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> *issues tab
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure, if someone takes them on and fixes them in the code
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> i mean in the github page the issue tab is missing
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> *issues
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, that's... that's... Sorry about the sassy response
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> hehe it made me smile so it was appropriate :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack any reasons why that was removed?
#ubports 2017-08-22
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #296: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/296/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #890: SUCCESS in 1 min 44 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/890/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 635x41) https://irc.ubports.com/YtIo1zau/file_257.jpg This is probably my biggest gripe while setting up Sphinx.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, oh god... the animations are killing me
<tgBot> <mariogrip> "Google Play Protect" but do it protect me from google's spying??
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> Nooop
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> You just havê to eat an oreo
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> we've removed more features from the core Android libraries and pushed them into Google Play Services. So now if you want to have a full Android experience without Googly bits... heh. Good luck.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rubencarneiro, eat an oreo while google eats your data
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, ffs, #52424 reason to use Ubuntu touch
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The features were never in the core API, no need to remove them?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, google wants to close source them
<tgBot> <mariogrip> aka, android gets more closed
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I hate Google
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> Se really need supergroups on telegrama ubuntu
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @kz6fittycent, you could probably find a few friends in here...
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Lol
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @UniversalSuperBox, Yup, that shit keeps happening. At least custom ROMs give us a bit of a fighting chance, together with the work on https://microg.org/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #102: SUCCESS in 1.3 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/102/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #891: SUCCESS in 0.43 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/891/
<quick-nick> i'm trying to get launcher to open up the terminal and run my shell script. i've followed this https://askubuntu.com/questions/625652/ubuntu-touch-how-to-create-a-launcher-to-start-a-shell-script and the launcher shows up in apps list but doesn't activate terminal nor script.
<quick-nick> script runs properly from terminal
<quick-nick> similar desktop launcher works fine on a ubuntu mate install.
<quick-nick> i've tried with and without aa-exec. is app armor an issue when trying to run terminal+script from launcher or is that old info. script is stored in /home/phablet/Downloads, btw
<tgBot> <neothethird> Phew, no idea, sorry
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @quick-nick, can you post your .desktop file or open a new topic in the forum at https://forums.ubports.com/category/37/support with additional info?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #315: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/315/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #892: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/892/
<tgBot> Andreas Zautner was added by: Andreas Zautner
<tgBot> <matv1> Welcome Andreas !
<tgBot> <Flohack> @rubencarneiro, We are moving forward. Got new generated API to work yesterday. Now starting to increment API version until supergroups are there ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, No, dont know what happened. Did you put it back?
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @Flohack, Seems like hes name is Víctor González Troncoso … This Víctor: … https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg18539.html … And this one … https://es.linkedin.com/in/v%C3%ADctor-gonz%C3%A1lez-troncoso-5376b8ba … Let's see if I can find G+
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> looks like isn't related with canonical or bq rightnow
<tgBot> <Flohack> @cibersheep, Ok thx
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @Flohack, Forget about linkdspamd. … https://launchpad.net/~victor-gonzalez-0
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @Openstore_devs: could you perhaps help me? I'm trying to build the Openstore App on Ubuntu 16.04 x64 using $ qmake openstore.pro, however it exits with the warning "Unable to find file for inclusion ubuntu-click" where do i get ubunttu-click from?
<tgBot> C_Chat was added by: C_Chat
<tgBot> <neothethird> Welcome :)
<tgBot> <C_Chat> 😊 Hello everybody.
<tgBot> <Aury88> Hi
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, Yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, No
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Forgot what that message was about
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't have permission to put that back
<tgBot> <neothethird> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/1eMjoZQH/file_258.mp4
<tgBot> <neothethird> should i enable it again? or should it be tracked in the github.comubports/ubports-touch?
<tgBot> <Flohack> I enabled it again. 9 tickets still inside
<tgBot> <Andreas Zautner> @matv1, Hi everybody.
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> I have been having weird automatic actions on my N5. Have to say way ended up installing a bunch of apps and suspect it could be to do with a sensor reading app. Anyone else experience this
<tgBot> <neothethird> wait what?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> chers
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #90: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/90/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #893: SUCCESS in 51 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/893/
<tgBot> Sascha_2 was added by: Sascha_2
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Sascha_2, welcomed
<tgBot> <bastos777> Wow! >650 people interested in our future orientated mobile OS 👍
<tgBot> <naszsrem> 👍
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 👍
<tgBot> <bastos777> That makes me proud to be a patron and in using UBports since over 2 month as daily drive without major unconveniences 😊😊
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @bastos777, incorrect.  There are countless 10's of thousands.   They just don't know we exist yet.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @bastos777, *hides her M10 because she ended up flashing Android on it* 🤐
<tgBot> <arudy> 💜🎀 Sylvia will we see you at ubucon.paris ?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/HlEDVv0D/file_259.jpg I don't know if this is worth travelling for ;)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Nah, just messing with you. It sounds neat I guess, even though I don't even use Ubuntu, but Paris sounds expensive >.<
<tgBot> stkw0 was added by: stkw0
<tgBot> <arudy> Ah ! Let me know if you change your mind, will be a pleasure to meet you again :) … PS: you cak submit a lightning talk on plex if you wish to come finally :)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> >plex
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Wow rude lol
<tgBot> <Lorxu> But sure, I will if I do
<tgBot> <arudy> Woups, i peant plext :)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> :P
<tgBot> <arudy> Sorry, i got robbed my pro5/ubuntu and tempory have an android based rom here, and i can't handle the typing anymore, i've lost all my android habits after years with ubuntu :O
<tgBot> <arudy> Let me blame someone that is not me :D
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> thief?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @arudy, O.o Someone stole an Ubuntu Phone?
<tgBot> <arudy> Yep :( … Pro5 white/silver is a beautifull device
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @neothethird, They didn't knew it ran Ubuntu obviously, or they would've left it alone because it is worthless ;(
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> very
<tgBot> <arudy> @Lorxu, Ahah you!
<tgBot> <neothethird> @arudy, Oh, that sucks... super difficult to find.
<tgBot> <arudy> Butbi hope the thiefs doesnt know about mdt!
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Anyway, sorry your stuff got stolen :(
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @arudy, Probably black magic to them
<tgBot> <arudy> Thanks
<tgBot> <arudy> (Sticker, 400x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Ay8pV7Lv/766109938110955617.webp
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Lorxu, i'm positive they stole it *because* it ran ubuntu. Some rogue foss enthusiast
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/xkS5150Z/454955289980960945.webp
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> lol
<tgBot> harishsays was added by: harishsays
<tgBot> <neothethird> Welcome :)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> https://dekkoproject.org/2017/08/21/progress-update … Forgot to drop this here yesterday... for anyone interested 😊
<tgBot> <neothethird> Awesome news! Keep up the good work, i'm really looking forward to soon be using dekko again! Thank you so much!
<tgBot> <advocatux> @DanChapman, Great. I'm willing to help translating it 🌐
<tgBot> <neothethird> @DanChapman, If you want, we can also integrate it into translate.ubports.com, that way you can take full advantage of the community translators
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Oh! now that certainly would be handy 😊
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Would be good to keep alot of apps translations in the same place
<tgBot> <neothethird> It's maintained by @Flohack. he's currently running around at the gamescom, so i'm not sure how soon he can do it
<tgBot> <neothethird> but in general it shouldn't be a problem
<tgBot> <neothethird> @DanChapman, yeah
<tgBot> <DanChapman> He's back monday  i think. I'll ping him in PM to put it on his radar for when he get's back 👍
<tgBot> <neothethird> also, that way you can save yourself the effort of all the maintenance and completely focus on dekko
<tgBot> <neothethird> @DanChapman, yep 👍
<tgBot> <DanChapman> yeah will save me some headaches that's for sure.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Thanks!
<tgBot> <neothethird> Haha, sure, thank @Flohack :D
<tgBot> <Jakob> @DanChapman, Thank you for good news, use ubports on pro5 as daily driver, for me dekko is an essential app
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 😉
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I do love Dekko :D
<tgBot> <somepati> @PhoenixLandPirate, 👍
<tgBot> <Field10pg> @DanChapman, Uahuuu good job
<tgBot> <Field10pg> Deko foreverrrrrr😁😁😁
<tgBot> <Martin> Dekko 👍👍👍👍👍
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Great news! Is integration with system notification on the map as well? If not with a daemon of sorts, then at least when dekko is running?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (I know this ties in with the whole grand global notification conundrum. Should I keep ignoring that gorilla in the room?🙈)
<tgBot> <Niazpervez> @Mohan2401, Hi Mohan.. Have you tried helium for ur redmi.. If yes let me  know the status..? Bcoz I too working on it..
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @YougoChats, Yes system notifications is on the map, but not until i've got a working click and the basics are functional. Now it will be possible to get notifications if you leave dekko running in the background as I just need to switch libnotify for a dbus call to make that work on the phones. So that's not really an issue.  … But the ideal solution will be to get system notifications working or to have dekko's messaging server running as a dae
<tgBot> (my personal preference), much like how the owncloud sync app works.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @neothethird, 😝😝 be careful. There might be a gang out there keeping eyes on Ubuntu devices. And before you know your device might be gone.
<tgBot> <Field10pg> @DanChapman, Yes daemon, no background
<tgBot> <Field10pg> @DanChapman, Sure that the battery consumption will be lower.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> It certainly would and memory usage would be much lower aswell. As you could close Dekko and still get "real time" notifications. Dekko's message server uses very little resources.
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @DanChapman, 👏🏼👏🏼
<tgBot> <mymike00> @DanChapman, "Especially as the current toolkit’s life expectancy is still uncertain"  … What do you mean with this? And what's the current toolkit?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> the ubuntu-ui-toolkit. It's currently not maintained as such and afaik the plan is to move to using QtQuick Controls with Qt 5.9 and provide a suru style. But that wouldn't be a drop in replacement.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @DanChapman, It'll be removed from Ubuntu soon
<tgBot> <DanChapman> yeah i've seen that on lp. Blocking Qt 5.9 landing in the archive or something
<tgBot> <BrisPete> @DanChapman, Thank you for your work on Derek. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> hahaha! that really needs fixing in the OSK predicitions. The amount of bug reports and email i get calling Dekko "Derek" is amazing 😂
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @DanChapman, Just FYI: We are already doing some work to port it to Qt 5.9 (I have already backported it to ubuntu 16.04 with Qt 5.9 and someone else is working in 17.10).  … https://github.com/yunit-io/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/issues/1
<tgBot> <jsalatas> I'm not sure however what you mean "he plan is to move to using QtQuick Controls with Qt 5.9". You mean to completely drop the ui toolkit and port everything else to QtQuick controls? Is someone working on it?
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Jakob, Same with me on the fp2. Thanks @DanChapman. Traveling a lot and it is essential to have dekko for my business needs.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @jsalatas, you missed the "afaik" part in your quote 😊 I maybe wrong on that. There's been no official decision as far as i have seen either way. Which leaves me sceptical about the future of the ubuntu-ui-toolkit. Yes it would work on Qt5.9 but is anyone actually going to maintain and improve it? or is it just wasted effort where a suru QQC2 style would be far more maintainable than the 100 odd custom components you get now with the uitk.
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @DanChapman, Obviously the yunit project should keep maintaining it and all the rest stack that's not maintained by canonical any more. at least we have to maintain it until there is an alternative
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #246: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/246/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #894: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/894/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @jsalatas, We've got some people in our forum looking at replacing it. The only reason to keep the uitk going after that's done would be for backwards compatibility
<tgBot> <neothethird> We obviously can't just shoot it in the head, we have 1000+ applications that use it...
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @neothethird, That's exactly my concern: that in our effort to completely drop it we would end up breaking all existing apps. :\
<tgBot> <neothethird> yeah, we can't do that
<tgBot> <neothethird> but we can of course investigate ways of creating a smooth transition
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @neothethird, I guess we could use the work done by @sverzegnassi and just advise against using uitk in preference of QQ2
<tgBot> <jsalatas> But I guess it would take several years to migrate
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Didn't we say that current apps would be broken in 16.04 in any case, unless we plan to use some container for 'vivid' apps?
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @sverzegnassi, Broken? Why?
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas, Yep, mitya57 in Ubuntu
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> It's blocking the Qt 5.9 transition in the archive
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Either someone from Yunit should volunteer to port the packages and the toolkit itself, or it goes bye bye
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @jsalatas, https://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/software/programming-compilers/815647-gcc-5-is-causing-headaches-for-ubuntu-touch-developers
<tgBot> <neothethird> @sverzegnassi, depending on who "we" is, probably not
<tgBot> <neothethird> but it might make sense to do it that way
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @neothethird, I'm sure we mentioned it several times in the dev group :)
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Anyway, we could provide both UITK1 and QQC2 in future images. Still Devs could just re-build apps without changing code
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @sverzegnassi, I need to see it in full detail (I can't do it now as I'm at work) but from a first glimpse seems that it is just a binary compatibility issue which can be fixed with a simple recompile. Right?
<tgBot> <jsalatas> Which is of course completely different than rewriting every QML app to use on QQ2 :\
<tgBot> <neothethird> @sverzegnassi, best would be to start the transition in ubuntu touch 15.04 already, that way we could make it as smooth as possible. we'll have to maintain that for a while anyways
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @jsalatas, Sure, and we'd need to check how many apps would have such problem at first. It might be a bigger problem if not so many Devs would actually recompile their apps, but this is another story
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @neothethird, That means that you need to backport qt 5.7.1 or greater to 15.04. Right?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @jsalatas, was just dreaming there, but yes, probably
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @sverzegnassi, If some dev don't recompile his apps and does not plan to do so, that would simply mean that these particular apps are currently unmaintained.
<tgBot> <neothethird> one step at a time
<tgBot> <jsalatas> BTW, since we are discussing it, @tsimonq2 brought to my attention yesterday some CVE that we probably should handle before moving to 16.04 … http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/android.html
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @jsalatas, We've just run through this with the recent Ubuntu Store -> OpenStore transition, and we've likely missed some relevant app (not many though). … My fear is about losing some other app that might still be useful
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> By the way, who's going to Paris at UbuCon? It might be the opportunity for discussing a bit about this...
<tgBot> <jsalatas> From a quick look I had, seems that most of these issues affect the android emulator.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @sverzegnassi, me and marius, probably others
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @sverzegnassi, In either case (I assume that) these apps are currently unmaintained :\
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @jsalatas, Yes, but they are currently working now with the vivid images. I can think of Beru (eBook reader), which is still used today even if unmaintained... We would need to check which apps we're going to miss and maintain them ourselves (or find another maintainer)
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas, I'd just like to note that src:android has the most open CVEs out of any community-supported package in all of Ubuntu at this point in time.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> I want the number of open CVEs against community packages to be greatly reduced. That'll put a dent in it.
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @neothethird, Great, looking forward for meeting you there!
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @tsimonq2, If they affect only the android emulator I guess we can live some time with these. The problem is if some of these issues affect the actual images (maybe through halium or something) :\
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas, But they should be fixed anyways
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @tsimonq2, Eventually yes! Actually my problem here is that I haven't touched the android emulator part yet
<tgBot> <neothethird> @sverzegnassi, True, that is a problem, but there's not much to do about it. It's not really an excuse for not moving to a considerably better solution. On the bright side, since most of them are open source, they can be picked back up by others. If we manage to deliver a usable system and a welcoming community, some app devs will come back and new ones will join, i'm sure!
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas, How experienced are you with Debian-based packaging and Quilt packages?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @sverzegnassi, yeah, it's going to be cool! You're also talking, aren't you?
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @tsimonq2, That shouldn't be an issue
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas, Ok, I just have no idea what your background is, I don't know if you'd like some help with the packaging or if you know what you're doing
<tgBot> <BrisPete> @sverzegnassi, I can vouch for the fact that Beru is still used - I uise it frequently. There are a few anoyances (mostly minor) but I'd certainly miss it if it became unusable.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> At the risk of looking like an idiot... What is the `android` package
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Launchpad really isn't helpful
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Last time the source was updated was in 2013
<tgBot> <neothethird> good times
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @tsimonq2, Makes sense ;) … My issue here that I need to spend sometime with the android emulator to figure out how it works and what needs to be done. My instinct says that I just need to pick some patches from the android upstream, but that's just an conjecture
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas ack
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @UniversalSuperBox, seems that it is android emulator
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @tsimonq2, Looks like they were fixed in vivid? What's going on there?
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, hm?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The bugs
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/android.html ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or is that because Vivid is unsupported
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ye
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @UniversalSuperBox, You can see here the binary packages affected by these CVEs  … https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/android
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @jsalatas, mmkay. So here's the situation: The ubuntu-emulator* hasn't worked for a while. It also ships with something like OTA-6
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And the Android package... "The Android portion of Ubuntu Touch images"...
<tgBot> Jeremy T was added by: Jeremy T
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip can you explain?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hi Jeremy
<tgBot> <Jeremy T> Hi Dalton, All
<tgBot> <neothethird> \o
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas If at minimum you could go through and triage the ones marked as "needs-triage" (just get me a pastebin or something and I can talk with the security team), that would be great
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @tsimonq2, Can't you see we're discussing these packages here? :P
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @jsalatas, The binaries for Android is not build with debs, they are build using the default android build system (ninja 7.1). Since android in our case runs in a lxc we are not exposed "as much" as android is to this CVE, these will most lightly be fixed upstream, but since we use 5.1 the development has stopped for this target, but when we move to 7.1 we will follow android's developent, that wil result in us getting the CVE fixed
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @tsimonq2 Will try to do so.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas, Ok :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, So... is the package needed at all anymore? It's in the multiverse.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> take an example in https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-0663.html libxml2 is an android external comp, and that wont in any way be used in ubuntu userspace, so this will only be used by android internals
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @mariogrip, The debs seems that are related with the emulator (I'll try to handle this). You just neet make sure that in your images these CVEs are handled (not related to the android package and the emulator).
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, If you guys don't need it, I'd highly suggest filing a removal bug (use `reverse-depends` to figure out if any reverse dependencies need to be kept, and file a bug against it subscribing the Desktop Team and the Ubuntu Archive Admins saying you'd like it removed)
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> It's a bit of a nightmare
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> I can try to go through and triage but no guarantees
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @UniversalSuperBox, Again: this is the android emulator. I guess app developers may need this for testing/debugging.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @jsalatas, CVEs are the least of the emulator's problems... :/
<tgBot> <jsalatas> OK. But your answer doesn't actually help here. :(
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If we're keeping it around, I'd posture that it'd make the most sense to use the upstream emulator provided by Google and build images for it like any other phone.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, Not possible for stable releases
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @tsimonq2, Not distributed in the universe
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @jsalatas, this is something that did not get handled by canonical for a reason, it's not a security problem in our case since first of all android runs in a lxc and all running as root, and secondly non of them are exposed and used by ubuntu userspace, they are running in bionic that makes it imposseble to run anything with it without hooking it in to libhybris
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, Doesn't matter. Main, Restricted, Universe, and Multiverse all follow the same policy.
<tgBot> <jsalatas> So the situation is as follows: android emulator suffers from some security issues. Should I (we/whatever) try to address these issues or should we completely drop it and never use it again?
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas, Exactly my point.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So... is the Android emulator used for actual Android images, or is it Ubuntu images?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We'll start from the top here.
<tgBot> <jsalatas> I would guess that it is used for testing UT android apps in the desktop without the need of an actual UT phone
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, What he means here, is that it does not work with out current rootfs, the issue is not security, it that its not working at all
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @mariogrip, So we don't need it and we can drop it coompletely?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @jsalatas, would be a nice thing to have, but I don't think it's what we should focus on.
<tgBot> <jsalatas> We are talking about security issues here. So we should focus on these really soon. I understand however that as this is just an emulator it isn't a high priority
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @jsalatas, But these are not Ubuntu touch security issues, these are android issues
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which... aren't ours
<tgBot> <jsalatas> OK! Forget it! I'll handle this! You don't need to be involved :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> And as i said, lxc and bionic cannot be touched by anything in the userspace, canonical didn't fix these for a good reason, it's not effecting us
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @mariogrip, Anything in Universe is untouched by the Canonical security team
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> So no...
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @neothethird, Yep, Michal and I will give a presentation about OpenStore during one of the lightning talks
<tgBot> <neothethird> Nice, i will definitely check that out!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Anyway, back to square 1 since we've hit the weeds. … There's a source package called `android` with no reverse dependencies. It's not maintained by Canonical or UBports or Yunit, and none of these projects depend on it.
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @UniversalSuperBox, I have just decided that yunit will maintain it :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @tsimonq2, well that's for deb packages.... im thinking about the android HAL
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @sverzegnassi, Awesome! expect me there to watch :D
#ubports 2017-08-23
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #297: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/297/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #895: SUCCESS in 1 min 56 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/895/
<tgBot> Daniel was added by: Daniel
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Welcome, Daniel!
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @jsalatas, Well correct solution here it is to drop the package entirely, Google already provides the emulator and also I don't think android emulator have anything to do with Yunit or UBports
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @bhushanshah, In either case we need to have a clear decision about it. Answers like "it is good to have", "we may need it in the future" don't help much :\
<tgBot> <jsalatas> So until such a clear decision is reached I'll see what I can do about it
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> With Halium hat on I can surely say that it's good to have emulator but whatever is in archive is not useful at all
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> If someone ports halium to goldfish environment, emulator will be downloaded from the Google directly and not the Ubuntu archive
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> @UniversalSuperBox, a container /is/ a chroot.
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> just with some unshare() calls before the chroot() call.
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @jcjordyn120, IMO, chroot is dumb container
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> 😛
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> @bhushanshah, a chroot just contains the filesystem :3
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #103: SUCCESS in 9.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/103/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #896: SUCCESS in 0.46 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/896/
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @bhushanshah, So, I'm not doing anything about it and ask ubuntu to completely drop it?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> pretty much yes
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/all/android/filelist This are the files that will be generally provided by the ubports system-image server
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Now that Canonical have dropped ubuntu touch this package serves no purpose
<tgBot> <jsalatas> OK. Ubuntu should drop it. The question here is: do we need to maintain it? if so we need to fork it and fix the security issues.
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> no
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> This package is not used by UBports or Yunit at all
<tgBot> <jsalatas> OK. So we let it die. @UniversalSuperBox, @mariogrip are you ok with it?
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas, Not so fast
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> It's still in several stable Ubuntu releases
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Is it going to get fixes from you guys?
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> I'm all cool with dropping it from the development release, but there's that...
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @tsimonq2, If we don't need it, I doubt that someone will fix it :\
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @tsimonq2, It's also available in Zesty... sigh
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> and artful..
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> >_<
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @bhushanshah, I guess it will be dropped in artful
<tgBot> <Daniel> @exar_kun, Thank you. Hello everybody
<tgBot> Konrad_Fichtner was added by: Konrad_Fichtner
<tgBot> <neothethird> Welcome :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Good Morning from #gamescom
<tgBot> <Flohack> I am here if someone wants a meet&greet until Sar
<tgBot> <Flohack> Sat
<tgBot> <neothethird> @tsimonq2, That would be a decision Ubuntu has to take themselves. Of course we can say that we don't need it and don't want to maintain it. UBports and Yunit both have enough to do as it is, we don't need to develop something just for the heck of it
<tgBot> <Flohack> No one at gamescom? Sad 😟
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Flohack, Enjoy! Would have loved to go...
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @neothethird, But that's not 100% your decision either I think :P … Look, I went to John because I was concerned about the security of src:android in Ubuntu. What you guys decide to do with that is beyond me.
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> I know at least one person from KDE community is at gamescon.. (it's not me)
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/x0rATP7y/file_260.jpg
<tgBot> <Flohack> Can you see him 😂
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Lol
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Yesterday he spotted dalek case there.. 🤣
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/WRUOeoJ6/file_261.jpg
<tgBot> <neothethird> That doesn't seem safe
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @neothethird, It's like the android emulator 😂
<tgBot> <neothethird> Lol
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #316: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/316/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #897: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/897/
<tgBot> <Big ET> Is now nexus4 supported? in the site it states experimental. what that means? Is the image using halium now?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @bhushanshah, Just passed that case!
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Dear core team, would not it be good idea to have one more new (pherhaps Aquaris X) device among the core supported devices from BQ? They had the courage to try it, their devices work well, their prices are more accessible, they have eshop - everybody can try with new device, not from eBay ,,,,
<tgBot> <YougoChats> that would have to be straight to Halium/16.04/snap though. anything else would mean porting all over again multiple time
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> IIRC, there is already a guy porting Halium to a bq device
<tgBot> <YougoChats> and the core team is up to their elbows in work trying to do all that for the current devices afaik
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @TronFourtyTwo, I'm porting to an Aquaris U, but I currently have huge problems with the install script (I know, strange problem), and I think I'll change it to convert the images on the host system, because it otherwise randomly fails depending on which busybox version is used in TWRP. At least the phone boots into ubuntu already, but as I couldn't install the system.img, nothing else works (or has been tested)
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> I wish the best for your work
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Thanks!
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Another thing which is slowing down my porting-progress is that this is my only device, so I often have to flash android back, which then encrypts the /data partition ant I have to format it and push the images again each time I want to continue working on it
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I'm currently building LineaeOS, I hope it doesn't encrypt /data like the stock ROM
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @YougoChats, Yes Halium, that was the idea
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I thought we should not drop down also the "relation" build by Canonical. BQ it looks as open mind company, like Fairphone. Cheers.
<tgBot> Jaume was added by: Jaume
<tgBot> <advocatux> @Jaume, Welcome!
<tgBot> <Jaume> Hi, thanks
<tgBot> <Jaume> Hi, I'm sorry but Bq isn't a good partner. I have the X5 Plus and I'm very disappointed.
<tgBot> <Jaume> Do anyone know if thr fingerprint's Pro 5 is functional in Ubuntu touch?
<tgBot> <Ben> A Nokia 8 with Ubuntu Touch would be nice :)
<tgBot> <Jaume> To Ubuntu Touch I think will be good the Note 8.0 and 12.2 with the spen functionalities.
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @Jaume, What's the problem with it? I quite like the Aquaris U.
<tgBot> <advocatux> @Jaume, On the other hand I'm happy with my BQ E4.5. I'm using it as my daily driver since May, 2015. First running Ubuntu and now UBports 👍
<tgBot> <Jaume> @JBBgameich, I can make the payments with NFC. The camera only shoot good photos in good conditions, the Bluetooth is suck with headphones and the battery is only a day, not the Bq promise.
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I have to admit I never tried using a bluetooth headset with my BQ phone yet. But the camera isn't bad for a 180€ phone
<tgBot> <Jaume> The X5 Plus cost 329€
<tgBot> <Jaume> And I think is the same camera of yours.
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> lol, Ok that's strange for such a difference in price ...
<tgBot> <Jaume> Now you understand?? If it cost me around 150€-200€, i will be disappointed but not much.
<tgBot> <Jaume> My apologies for my english, I have to practice.
<tgBot> <advocatux> @Jaume, A faulty device or a bad designed model doesn't make trash all the BQ product line. Spanish consumer legislation is pretty good defending your rights, so if you are not happy with a product, change it or return it.
<tgBot> <Jaume> In another way, somebody knows if the fingerprint's Meizu Pro 5 is functional in Ubuntu?
<tgBot> <Jaume> And in Ubuntu, are there any app to make payment with the mobile?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @Jaume, Your phone has an other camera than mine. The x5 Plus has 16MP and mine only 13.
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> But the price difference is still huge
<tgBot> <Jaume> Ok. But the X5 camera have to be better
<tgBot> <Jaume> It's the price in Spain.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @Jaume, Yes, It does work.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> at least in the canonical image
<tgBot> <Jaume> Well, now the price down because the new Aquaris X and Aquaris X Pro. But in November was that price
<tgBot> <Jaume> @LarreaMikel, Thanks👍
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @Jaume, Afaik no, no payment system available
<tgBot> <Jaume> And the Meizu Pro 5 will be support with UBports?
<tgBot> <Jaume> @LarreaMikel, That's one app which is necessary. And the sincronize with Apple, Google and Microsoft accounts. Good calendar and contacts app, email and notes with the reminders. Is the basic to get the phone.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> it is listed in the legacy devices list  … https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<tgBot> <Jaume> Well I read that is possible in the future Ubuntu run Android apps, us it true?
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @Jaume, It is already supported
<tgBot> <Jaume> 👍
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @Jaume, in the future... the plan is to use anbox... we'll see
<tgBot> <Jaume> I hope will be functional. Because OS looks nice. But it's difficult because don't have the means like Apple or Microsoft.
<tgBot> <Jakob> @Jaume, Yes, it works well with the ubport image stable OTA-1.
<tgBot> <Jaume> 👍
<tgBot> <advocatux> @Jaume, There's a solution https://ubports.com/page/vo-get-involved
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @advocatux, Exactly and my point of view is more about new hardware and general availability for everybody
<tgBot> <Alexander> Hello, can someone help me solving this bug ? … I have a BQ 4.5 with the official last canonical OTA, I still haven’t Ubports 😕. … My problem is that the keyboard disappeared, so I can’t LogIn in my phone, because I have to enter my password ! And now I really can’t do nothing at all… I can only see my Background image ! … Is there a way to unlock my device ? How can I get my keyboard back ?
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> Have you tried reboot? You can use a physical keyboard throught OTG or a bluetooth one
<tgBot> <Alexander> I have no physical keyboard with bluetooth and no OTG 😕
<tgBot> <Alexander> If reboot= turn phone on/off, I have tried, but it doesn't help
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> There is also reset hole
<tgBot> <advocatux> @Alexander, I experienced that bug in Ubuntu several times as well but only once running UBports. The difference with UBports was that tapping in the area which should appear the keyboard, it returned. Try that or try to restart the phone.
<tgBot> <advocatux> @Milan Korecky, Is it that little hole near the flash light? TIL
<tgBot> <advocatux> @Milan Korecky, 👍
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: Compare … https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/contribute/bugreporting.html … and … https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Writing-a-Good-Bug-Report
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Same content, one is much more readable. 😁
<tgBot> <advocatux> @UniversalSuperBox, yeah but which one? 😂
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @Alexander, does the touch screen work? like slide away wthe circle, or pull down the top menu?
<tgBot> <Alexander> @YougoChats, Yes, this works! I can swipe, then I see the "Text Bar", but the keyboard does not appear, there is only the emergency call bar on the bottom of the screen...
<tgBot> <YougoChats> sometimes i don't get a keyboard when filling a text box (like an internet form, or the URL bar in the browser) i get around this by sliding open the top menu partly, letting it go so it closes again, than tap the text input field again (effectively 'clicking away'from the app and back) which triggers the keyboard
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #91: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/91/
<tgBot> <YougoChats> the top menu also has an entry for keyboard settings. try tapping the gear icon so system settings is started in the background. it might trigger some keyboard related things in motion
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #898: SUCCESS in 53 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/898/
<tgBot> <Alexander> Thank you! I tryed everything, but the keyboard isn't appeared 😕
<tgBot> <YougoChats> can you think back when this started? did you install something?
<tgBot> <Alexander> Yes, I already was thinking about this, but there is nothing that can explain this: the phone worked very well, and I was using it, then afterwards, when I wanted to use my phone I couldn't put my password (=there was no reboot) … But I already got the keyboard problem twice (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1579589 ), but I always solved it with resetting the phone... The problem is that with the "new" password e
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1579589 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Keyboard is disappeared on ubuntu touch" [Undecided,New]
<tgBot> system there is the keyboard (before it was different)
<tgBot> <Alexander> Now I noticed something else ! The "Indicator-Network" does not work! There is only the wheel symbol (and not the wifi/SIM ...) and nothing down!
<tgBot> <YougoChats> sounds to me your entire install is going wonky😔
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @Flohack does MDT backup function work though recovery mode?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (might be a while, he's enjoying himself at gamescon)
<tgBot> <gurucubano> In March there was a discussion of this keyboard bug in the LP mailing-list; one of the hints was: typing the unlock numbers without seeing the keyboard and than changing the unlock just to 'slide' and back to PIN; someone said also that this bug is triggered by a full user partition; HIH, Matthias
<tgBot> <Alexander> I was thinking the same ;) Thank you very much for the help !
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @gurucubano, hoping your password is n't a long one :-/
<tgBot> <Alexander> @gurucubano, It doesn't work for me 😕
<tgBot> <Alexander> No, it's a "PIN" password, and it should be easy to type, it's "1515" (If you want to access to my phone now you can 😁)
<tgBot> <gurucubano> I could send you a screen with the num keyboard on it, you make a print of it and mark on your display wher the ! and 5 is
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> thanks for the info, Jakob!
<tgBot> <Alexander> @gurucubano, Oh, yes please! Thank you! I will try like that!
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> @Alexander, It is not true! The hole behind your phone is not a reset button! That's a microphone.. If you want to reset your phone try to hold the power button for 15 seconds.
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> And did you try to tap where you must write?
<tgBot> <Alexander> Yes, I tried, but nothing more happens 😕 You can see the blue line (I don't know how to call it, it's the "l" that appears and disappears to signalate where you have to type, do you understand? ) and it only disappears completely if I slide the top menu ...
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @Alexander, It's called the cursor too
<tgBot> <Alexander> Thank you! So I see the cursor, and if I long click I can Select All or Paste, but there is nothing to select or paste
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> BTW, if one were to try reinstalling the keyboard, does click have any mechanism similar to an apt clear && apt install --reinstall , or the dpkg-reconfigure command ?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> I don't have the answer to your click reainstall question, but the system partition is read only, and since he can't unlock his phone, the point is a bit moot
<tgBot> <YougoChats> even adb is blocked by the lock screen
<tgBot> <YougoChats> i don't know how much one can do with adb or fastboot via recovery or fastboot mode
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> So no Bluetooth keyboard either? Ouch...  Sorry, I didn't notice the previous messages in the thread. Didn't know...
<tgBot> <YougoChats> only chance to unlock the phone seems to be attaching an OTG keyboard because that doesn't need configuring
<tgBot> <Alexander> But if it's needed maybe I can find one... (I am in Vienna, so maybe @Flohack has one and can help ?) But do you have some settings to do or do you plug it simply in and it works?
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> My Bluetooth peripherals just need a few button taps to get paired and working.
<tgBot> <Alexander> But can you do it without unlocking the phone ?
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> Oops... I forgot. Those were in the 'remember' list , so it worked from the lock screen
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> K. I'm gonna keep quiet now haha. Good luck Alex, :)
<tgBot> <Alexander> I searched in the Internet to know what a OTG is and I discovered what it is and I have one at home and I plugged a keyboard and it works!!! So now I unlocked my device 🎉🎉🎉 Thank you to veryone!!!  … Now, do someone know how to make the keyboard reappear?
<tgBot> <Alexander> Well, I noticed that also the Utorch app is automatically been uninstalled... It makes a lot of problems, maybe I will simply install Ubports 😉
<tgBot> <advocatux> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/p8xGd9fM/giphy.mp4
<tgBot> <Alexander> Thanks to this comand I was able to have my network indicator back! I put it here, so if someone has this problem he will have the solution: … rm .config/connectivity-service/config.ini.lock … Do someone know how to reactivate the keyboard? Can someone help me?
<tgBot> <advocatux> @Alexander, Have you tried everything suggested here? … (Try to reset the phone)
<tgBot> <Alexander> Yes, I will copy my files before 😉
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I am sorry, it is noice canceling micro. I was wrong.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Fwd from andreasimonetti: It is not true! The hole behind your phone is not a reset button! That's a microphone.. If you want to reset your phone try to hold the power button for 15 seconds.
<tgBot> <advocatux> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/ez5tZ8Wr/file_262.mp4
<tgBot> <advocatux> oMg i kiLLeD My pHoNe sTaBBing A nEEdLe in that hole!!!
<tgBot> <advocatux> kidding
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @LarreaMikel, how hard is this to fix?  it would seem like this wil be a critical app.  at least some bitcoin payment system would be smart..
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> 😁
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ... Do we even have a list of 'nice to have' and 'must haves' with upvote/downvote feature?  This would be pretty cool.... wouldn't it?  How do we know we are developing for the right things right away?
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> This keyboard is very cheap and works fine.. Is wireless
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/qFWCego7/file_263.jpg
<tgBot> <advocatux> @wayneoutthere, Yeah a wish list where people can upvote, sponsor, and collaborate
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @advocatux, Nice very nice, ok I will ve more restrained with my advices 😇
<tgBot> <advocatux> 😂
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> @neothethird, Hi Sorry was that for me?
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> Yes my N5 has been acting up. Automatically identifies items as touch
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> I think it may be the phone. Have to test to see if it is a hardware iss
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> So I have not been able to use my N5
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, cool.  what do we call such a list?  Feature?  no.. apps?  no... wish list?  I've got a quick idea
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Just need a quick name...
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Alexander, Hey Im in Cologne right niw xd
<tgBot> <advocatux> @wayneoutthere, Pymwymi (Put your money where your mouth is) 😁
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> not exactly.. that would be phase 2. I'll call it 'features and functions' for now
<tgBot> <advocatux> or faf (faff?) for short 😋
<tgBot> <advocatux> Maybe they'll get that pun in UK only
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> HERE.  FEATURE AND FUNCTIONS QUICKLIST: … https://papad.org/p/ubports_features_and_functions_quicklist … fOR FUN AND ARGUMENTS
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, Hmm for the core apps we got some ideas as enhancement tag in github trackers
<tgBot> <Flohack> Also in the forum there has been a thread...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, forum!  i used those in 1999! fun times
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I'll go take a trip down memory lane...
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, Do that our forum is lightweight, easy to use andno ads!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> thanks
<Sander^home> Hi. Is this ubuntu phone os irc channel?
<Sander^home> My stock E4.5 just went totally black. wondering if theres any shortcuts to reset it?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Sander^home, Hmm are you sure its not jut the battery which went empty?
<tgBot> <Flohack> You can try to hook it on charger and then do a really long press on the power button
<Sander^home> It might be empty on battery. Is there a process to get it back from totally flat? No light indicating. JUst charging more maybe?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Sander^home, Yes it is ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> yeah give it some time maybe
<Sander^home> looks like the screen got shut off instantly.. couse its abit blurry
<Sander^home> maybe the order of which its stopped on power down needs to be changed or something. I think it was a software error on the iphone too.
<Sander^home> Long press power dosnt look to help it
<Sander^home> is there a way to order a new one?
<Sander^home> I do want a new one anyway if the old one works or not:)
<tgBot> <advocatux> @Sander^home, It isn't easy to get a BQ E4.5 Ubuntu Edition but it's easier to get one of these core devices https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @wayneoutthere, Probably the payment app would need of NFC chip... and a bank that develops an app for UT...
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @wayneoutthere, The uApp explorer (@bhdouglass ) used to have a desired app list, where you could vote for an app and more... but I can not find it right now.
<tgBot> <advocatux> @LarreaMikel, Also is better to strengthen the phone (security bugs, whole encryption, etc) before doing that kind of stuff
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> yep... And as the banks say that their apps won't work in rooted mobiles...
<tgBot> <Flohack> @LarreaMikel, No bank will develop a payment system for UT as long as we do not implement "security features" like fully signed/trusted OS and Apps. Their code is so lousy that otherwise they cant guarantee its safe
<tgBot> <advocatux> @LarreaMikel, I've to study the current situation it but I remember there was some movement in the EU to legislate banks api and the like.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @advocatux, if that means open api... hehe, hard to believe. … I'd go further and say that no bank will create an ap for UT, ever.
<tgBot> <advocatux> https://ec.europa.eu/info/business-economy-euro/banking-and-finance/consumer-finance-and-payments/payment-services/payment-services_en … Gosh how can anyone be a lawyer willingly 😆
<tgBot> <mimecar> on Android and iOs...
<tgBot> <mimecar> and the device should be certified, probabily
<tgBot> <Flohack> @mimecar, My PC at home is also not certified and yet I can manage my account & transfer money. So whats the point
<tgBot> <Flohack> An SSL-enabled browser is all that it takes
<tgBot> <mimecar> if you need an API, then is not direct
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @LarreaMikel, I don't think that any bank should be involved with UT. I guess banks have some public APIs for these stuff so we need to implement these. The certified devices I believe have to do with the cryptographic capabilities that they should contain and nothing more (maybe related to a secure RNG or something).
<tgBot> <jsalatas> Disclaimer: I'm just thinking out loud :)
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @Flohack, One thing is to operate via browser, and other thing is to make payments with the mobile instead of with a credit card.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> That's what I mean with payment apps.
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> I think that a web page of the bank may be the solution for this OS.
<tgBot> <jackmi95> Is it hard to port Ubports to new phones?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @jackmi95, Bottom line: yes.
<tgBot> <advocatux> The new direction the EU is going is the so called "open banking" or "global open API ecosystem". … That means all kind of third parties accessing your bank data. I don't know how this will mix with data protection laws. … The "Revised Payment Service Directive (PSD2)" is enforceable next year.
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @advocatux, Does it include any end user device requirements?
<tgBot> <advocatux> @jsalatas, I don't know but I'll study it
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @advocatux, If you are planning to do so just note any cryptographic requirements. I guess this is the key point here
<tgBot> <advocatux> 👍
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @advocatux, that has been happening for a while now. the Dutch govenment has a better view on my yearly income than i do
<tgBot> <advocatux> @YougoChats, That's the first phase (PSD1). The new one is "more intense" for clients
<tgBot> <YougoChats> i wonder why i still have to file my own taxes. every mistake i might make is pointed out to me afterwards. if they already have that intel, then what am i doing?
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @YougoChats, The governments use this t con
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> concienciate you
<tgBot> <YougoChats> great. now i have to look up a word :P
<Sander^home> Flohack: do you know any other reason how to get E4.5 power cycled during black repeated screen?
<Sander^home> actually... Its more like the ubuntu color screen almost like repeated black.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> By the way, this would be nice core app for UT: http://parnold-x.github.io/nasc/
<tgBot> <Alexander> @Sander^home : I got a problem with black screen on my BQ 4.5 in 2015! I contacted BQ, that was my problem: …  I wanted to turn the phone on, but it didn't reactedat all. So I have tried to put it to charge and I have seen that instead of having the green/red led turned on showing it is charging, there is nothing … That's BQs solution (it worked!): … - Try a different charger during 30 minutes and turn the device on by pressing the power butto
<tgBot> seconds. … - Try to charge your device by connecting it to your computer using a USB cable during 30 minutes and turn it on by pressing the power button during 30 seconds.
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> 😡 Nexus 5 random screen glitches. Not a Ubports bug but seems to be a hardware issue or something.. Three smartphones out of action.. 😞
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> Suppoese the S4 is usable with its cracked screen, been using it like that for over a year
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> s
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> yeah my nexus 4 is out of commission. I have a Nexus 5x and wanting to use with UTouch
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> I also tried to port UT to Z3 no success, but I haven't had much time to be honest. SO maybe should try again and get rid of some of the odler non-working phones
<tgBot> <bhdouglass> @LarreaMikel, That was removed after canonical dropped UT, it seemed to not be useful anymore. And it really needed to be transformed into something better if it was to continue.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> ah, ok! ;)
<Sander^home> alexander: looks like it worked to powercycle it for 30 sec after charging it in the pc outlet:) Thanks:)
<Sander^home> How does the telegram group work?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #247: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/247/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #899: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/899/
<tgBot> <mymike00> @Sander^home, You can join it at https://t.me/ubports
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's for you, Sander^home
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Milan Korecky, Bq is very closed, we don't even have the sources for the currently supported devices. No way of porting it to others w/o an open device tree
<tgBot> <Ebrcnec> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/cQfVz7m9/file_264.jpg Flash...
<tgBot> <Ebrcnec> Next OPO
#ubports 2017-08-24
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #298: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/298/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #900: SUCCESS in 1 min 51 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/900/
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> man....every time I see hammerhead, I get excited for like a split second because I "think" I am seeing bullhead...
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> 5th century ota-push for hammerhead!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/august-23-2017-community-update-61
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is the blog post from our latest Community Update. Thanks everyone for tuning in, asking questions, and/or reading this post!
<tgBot> <ahoneybun> hey our docs are in RST if anyone wants to look at them
<tgBot> <ahoneybun> and we use travis to build
<tgBot> <ahoneybun> @UniversalSuperBox @mariogrip
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ahoneybun, hmm?
<tgBot> <ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/
<tgBot> <ahoneybun> RST stuff
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, alright
<tgBot> <ahoneybun> yea
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> whaddya we got here
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ahh, rst is so satisfying
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #104: SUCCESS in 1 hr 32 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/104/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #901: SUCCESS in 7 min 26 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/901/
<tgBot> <thepeter> @UniversalSuperBox, 👍 thx cool :)
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @wayneoutthere, @exar_kun and me did another audiocast. Listen to the sharp criticism on the Ubuntu Membership decline and the end-user view on our community. https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubports-audiocast-006-bought-whole-foods-and-crickets-60#scrollTop=474
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> August 23, 2017 Community Update | UBports … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/august-23-2017-community-update-61
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @neothethird, Thanks for feedback Jan, sad to hear that, not good but OK.
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @neothethird, At least their employees make TWRP support for the BQ devices :)
<tgBot> <neothethird> @JBBgameich, sure, it could be worse, but in comparison to Nexus, Oneplus or Fairphone it's not that great...
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #317: SUCCESS in 14 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/317/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #902: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/902/
<tgBot> <Sconio> hi
<tgBot> <Sconio> What are the change log in update to 102 in theNexus 5 ?
<tgBot> <neothethird> On what channel? Devel?
<tgBot> <neothethird> I'm not sure. The new recovery installation animation (with the blinking robot) is there
<tgBot> <aldolinux80> yep on the devel chanel... but the new recovery installation anim' were allready there in to 100... I think
<tgBot> <advocatux> @UniversalSuperBox, Good work!
<tgBot> <advocatux> @Mohannes, Hmm Soundcloud again? Is interesting this cat and mouse game 😜
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @neothethird, It's strange, i don't know anything about firmware but sometimes they share some proyects … https://github.com/bq
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> I also don't know which things are required to do a port at all😂
<tgBot> <YougoChats> everlasting time and patience i think
<tgBot> <YougoChats> try to build, dig logs to see where and why it got stuck, scour the internet for a fix, fix it, rinse and repeat
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @advocatux, Haha, You might think it is. Luckily we’ve got a nice endorsement from the new sponsor (spoiler). Which means we were able to get a proper soundcloud pro account.
<tgBot> <advocatux> @Mohannes, Congrats, that sounds great 👍
<tgBot> <Mohannes> No, you sound great! 😉
<tgBot> Ice was added by: Ice
<tgBot> <advocatux> @Ice, Hi Ice, welcome!
<tgBot> <Ice> Hi! Thanks! I hope to dig into some OS development in about 10 hours when I get out of work. I'm told this is an awesome group!
<tgBot> <advocatux> 👍
<tgBot> Lionelb was added by: Lionelb
<tgBot> <advocatux> @Lionelb, Hi Lionelb, welcome!
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> 6 more members....
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/gP3RxV84/file_265.mp4
<tgBot> <advocatux> @kristijantkalec, Will that transform UBports into a FreeBSD project?
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> @advocatux, With 666 it will use NT Kernel technology
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> Better not take the risk
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Haha 😀
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Newbie here with a problem. (Stupidly) put Android 5.1 on my M10 FHD. Partly functions but lots of driver issues. Tried both procedures on Ubports website, to re-install Touch. Neither will complete. Seems the bootloader locked very firmly 🤔. I authorised OEM and debugging but neither help. Could be that bug indicates OEM enabled when actually not? Any suggestions about what to try next?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> have you tried the bq tool (be very careful with it's settings!)?
<tgBot> krishnan_ts was added by: krishnan_ts
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The latest flash tool? Yes. Even manual unlocking with a dedicated json file fails
<tgBot> <krishnan_ts> installed the ubports image with mdt and found openstore is not working. Its been fetching package list for about an hour. i've tried manually installing the click package, clearing the cache and config, yet i'm stuck with the same problem. any ideas on how to solve this?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Volume up and volume down keys are reversed in 5.1 so Y/N is tricky too LOL
<tgBot> <advocatux> @krishnan_ts, I've tried OpenStore now and it's working. Are you sure you have data or wifi enabled?
<tgBot> <krishnan_ts> yes i have wifi enabled
<tgBot> <advocatux> @krishnan_ts, Sorry for ask again but have you tested the wifi connection is working?
<tgBot> <krishnan_ts> yes its working :)
<tgBot> <advocatux> @krishnan_ts, Then I don't know because OpenStore is working for me
<tgBot> <advocatux> Which channel are you using?
<tgBot> <mymike00> @Stereofont, I think you should install first the canonical image of UT and then with MDT you can install the ubports image iirc
<tgBot> <krishnan_ts> @advocatux, there was only the legacy channel in mdt.. is there any other channel? it was not allowing me to choose anything else.
<tgBot> <krishnan_ts> i had linage os previously.. and my device is bacon btw
<tgBot> <advocatux> @krishnan_ts, No, but it's better to confirm this kind of things than assume and answer based on that assumption. … I'm sorry but I don't know why your OpenStore updating is failing 😅
<tgBot> <krishnan_ts> @advocatux, 🤔. I'll try reinstalling the image then
<tgBot> <advocatux> @krishnan_ts, Try to reinstall just the OpenStore app. You can do it with mdt
<tgBot> <krishnan_ts> @advocatux, i tried that multiple times.. it just dosent work
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @mymike00, The problem is that I cannot flash any OS at all. Magic tool came close. But: erasing cache, failed. remote unknown command: erasing userdata. failed. remote unknown command: same with erasing system and erasing recovery
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #92: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/92/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #903: SUCCESS in 53 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/903/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @mymike00, I tried procedure in Techradar for installing UT from Canonical Universe repository. Same communication/bootloader fail
<tgBot> israel2018 was added by: israel2018
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @Mohannes, @advocatux , it looks like the feed is now here (again?) : http://feeds.soundcloud.com/users/soundcloud:users:317476118/sounds.rss
<tgBot> <S T> An interesting new hardware target? https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> non-specified hardware ... but i'll probably support anyway
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @exar_kun, I can also see them
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @Milan Korecky, 😊
<tgBot> <advocatux> @exar_kun, Thank you. And it works in Podbird 👍
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Podbird is the best
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @S T, So if I'm reading this right, they're cramming GNOME shell into a 5" form factor (and they don't say how), shipping in June 2018 at the earliest, don't know what their specs are, and will ship with the most base of software custom-made for the smaller screen. … To say the least, I'm skeptical.
<tgBot> <S T> @UniversalSuperBox, if it has free drivers you should be able to run anything on it.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> it has another interesting approach... https://matrix.org/blog/2017/08/24/the-librem-5-from-purism-a-matrix-native-smartphone/
<tgBot> <garrogarri> Here is another one! https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @LarreaMikel, Hey! 😆
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 796x124) https://irc.ubports.com/0vhSBNsX/file_266.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What if you don’t reach the funding target? … It will show that there is not enough interest in producing a device that focuses on security, privacy, and digital rights, which will be a tremendous social disappointment. If we don’t reach our target then all contributions will be fully refunded.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Interest + having $599 knocking around …
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, that's a guilt trip that I dislike.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If it ships, someone will probably get Unity8 running on it and we'll be in business.
<tgBot> <Flohack> We can wait and see xd
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Has anyone got a working development environment for ubports on Debian?
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> I tried using lxd (as snap) but even the setup seems almost impossible.
<tgBot> <thepeter> @UniversalSuperBox, mhm a bit crazy question came to me seeing this ... why are we not creating our own "UBports native" phone this way? (though indiegogo backing or so ...)
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> It's hard
<tgBot> <thepeter> @bhushanshah, true, like porting OS to not so open SoC using other not so open system core isn't
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> I am not talking about OS yet... just hardware is hard
<tgBot> <thepeter> I get it ... but there are single person project done already ... it is not like nothing has been done in the field yet
<tgBot> <thepeter> projects ^
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> hmm those Socs for the purism phone are essentially 4 years old today
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @thepeter, No, it's not just hard. It's hard. Like, need a full-time person just to work on a single aspect of it hard.
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> damn i wish intel could have stuck in there, that might have helped
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Remember the StationDock? All of the prototypes were "Lost in transit" the first time because China. The only way we could get prototypes was to have them ship a blank board and do the soldering manually.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you don't have a big partner that's been around the track a few times before (and they're expensive), you're not going to get your product.
<tgBot> <thepeter> @UniversalSuperBox, ok ok I understand that ... and that probably can be calculated into backing ... I just want to appoint that ther projects I am mentiong afre real working prototypes /
<tgBot> <thepeter> and are opensource
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which ones?
<tgBot> <thepeter> but with one breath I want to add I have lost track of them a little :D
<tgBot> <thepeter> will look for project name
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you need a good counterexample... look at the original Purism Librems. Look at Mycroft. Anything that's been crowdfunded, really. You always ship late, and you always ship a less-than-promised product.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right now we're focused on nailing the software before we ever try to get a hardware platform. We want to nail Halium so we can build on the platforms that others have already made and are shipping.
<tgBot> <thepeter> okay it was just an idea :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I guess I won't rule out ever shipping a phone with Ubuntu Touch. But that's a dream that we aren't going to realize in the short term.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So... let's make the software shine so much that a vendor contacts us to ship a phone. ;)
<tgBot> <thepeter> yep alright :) just quickly found this one https://hackaday.io/project/5083-diy-smartphone but that is a bulky version of what I found the other day :)
<tgBot> <thepeter> this is obviously not woth it :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @thepeter, I want one just to say I have one
<tgBot> <thepeter> :)
<tgBot> <thepeter> by not wort it I meant not wort of croudfundung project troubles :)
<tgBot> <YougoChats> It also has consequences the other way around. If you want to make a pure Linux phone, you /have/ to have some stability in hardware. Controlling the hardware is almost a must then.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> but also means your hardware will be ancient by the time you're done
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> especially if you aim for convergence, like Purism is stating
<tgBot> <YougoChats> the upborts/halium way at least has a good chance of spreading to modern hardware imo
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mhmm, and that's why you go with an OEM/ODM who has done it before.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Android OEMs have shipped HDMI out. They've shipped phones with the newest processors. But... they haven't separated the CPU from the Baseband. Or shipped a mainline kerne.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You need to make compromises, for sure.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, Im not sure where they will find a soc that supports seperate cpu from rpu, and forget about trying to make that in house
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> i guess in the long term, whatever you do, whomever has the easiest maintable OS will win it
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, else that that it seems posseble
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1080x607) https://irc.ubports.com/G6zLPX7h/file_267.jpg
<tgBot> <advocatux> Anyone interested in hardware development should read "The Hardware Hacker: Adventures in Making and Breaking Hardware" by Andrew 'Bunnie' Huang. … And yes Mycroft I'm looking at you 😆
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Netzahualcoyotl ?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> an option would be a soc with both on it, but then disable the the baseband in the soc and add another one, but still a waste of mony since the baseband will be closed sources anyway if they want to sell it un USA
<tgBot> <mariogrip> but i really hope it succeed, since it's a big step for linux mobile
<tgBot> <YougoChats> I agree, but it all reads even less likely than what the Edge promised
<tgBot> Micah was added by: Micah
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> @mariogrip, Which is why i'll order one on general principle. Not that i hope to ever use it ... by january 2019 i hope there's a UBPorts good enough phone
<tgBot> Wouter Jansen was added by: Wouter Jansen
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Welcome!
<tgBot> Henry Sazo was added by: Henry Sazo
<tgBot> <neothethird> Welcome :)
<tgBot> <Henry Sazo> (Sticker, 276x512) https://irc.ubports.com/6cQdifVq/1842540969984061.webp
<tgBot> <neothethird> @UniversalSuperBox, my message is nicer 😜
<tgBot> <Henry Sazo> Solo hablo español😢
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Henry Sazo, problemo: hablo no espanol
<tgBot> <Henry Sazo> 😔😔
<tgBot> <mimecar> Henry, puedes usar Google Translate
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/ … intresting
<tgBot> <mimecar> https://translate.google.es/
<tgBot> <Henry Sazo> Gracias👍 Miguel
<tgBot> <mimecar> he can use Google Translate, is not a native speech but it is an option
<tgBot> <Alexander> @TronFourtyTwo, I just discovered the librem 11(still not aviaible) , the tablet of purism , could it be theoretically ported without many problems to ubports and install Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> And they will use matrix natively … https://matrix.org/blog/2017/08/24/the-librem-5-from-purism-a-matrix-native-smartphone/
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Is there any bot on telegram that automatically translates to the English?
<tgBot> <Henry Sazo> I'm using Miguel and if it works !!!
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @Henry Sazo, It works.
<tgBot> <Alexander> @Vijay Kumar, https://storebot.me/bot/ytranslatebot
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Side note: But I hope @mimecar  doesn't mind 😄
<tgBot> <mimecar> He's using me 😃
<tgBot> <mimecar> Although the phrase is rare, it is understood
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Yeah I understand. 😊
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @Alexander, How good it is? Can we add it here. I am not very tg savvy. Also I only have tg for ubports . So no place for me to test. Btw how does it work?
<tgBot> <Henry Sazo> If understood😄😄😄
<tgBot> YTranslateBot was added by: Vijay Kumar
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @Vijay Kumar, es
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Hello
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @exar_kun, How to use it?
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @Vijay Kumar, use the @ to the bot and type something in a different language, then a menu pops up to choose the translation
<tgBot> <exar_kun> From the Japanese translation
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> I talk to friends
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> I wrote hablo amigos 😂
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Oh no it translates every sentence to English. 😞😞
<tgBot> <Ben> Das ist ein echt toller Bot
<tgBot> <Ben> Lol
<tgBot> <garrogarri> It will generate a lot of chaos
<tgBot> <Ben> Schöne Grüße aus Kroatien
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @garrogarri, That's my point
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Una pragunta
<tgBot> <Ben> XD
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Should we keep it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Vijay Kumar, Sure not.
<tgBot> <garrogarri> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/W2X6Dye7/572134332961914940.webp
<tgBot> <Ben> Ich finde schon
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> I stopped it. I don't know if I have the privilege to do it.
<tgBot> <Ben> Dobar dan
<tgBot> <garrogarri> I don't think so
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Vijay Kumar, You need to completely remove it from the group.
<tgBot> <Ben> Es ist nett, aber noch nicht ganz ausgereift
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Somebody from admins need to remove it. Sorry guys. Also it could have been better if other people don't see the translated messages.
<tgBot> <neothethird> oh god
<tgBot> YTranslateBot was removed by: neothethird
<tgBot> <Ben> XD
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @neothethird, Thank you
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @neothethird, Thank you.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> oh you can reply to actions. didn't know that.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @neothethird  sorry . And thank you.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Vijay Kumar, it's alright :D was worth a try
<tgBot> <neothethird> but that would be too much chaos in this group
<tgBot> <Ben> Yes
<tgBot> <neothethird> @vanyasem, yeah, but not in every client
<tgBot> <garrogarri> Yeah, but it was funny for short time
<tgBot> <neothethird> :D yes
<tgBot> <Ben> :D yes
<tgBot> <vanyasem> why not just use an external translator and then forward the message here? and vise-versa.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> if you need to, of cource.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Yes. But I think for groups where majority don't speak English then setting comman language to English would be great and people can communicate. It was though but. It was creating spam for others.
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Yandex bot *was* the 666th member :O Destined for trouble.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> I was thinking that @exar_kun
<tgBot> <exar_kun> But who will be next ? :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> MailRu bot?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (that's a joke though, it's an another Russian company that provides a productivity suite)
<tgBot> <neothethird> @exar_kun, that can't be a coincidence
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Yandex is evil. At least within Russia. But that's offtop.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @vanyasem, Ease of use is the thing. In case of external translators you need to open translator, type then copy paste . This was not perfect but soon I guess we'll have things like auto translators for people speaking different languages
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Gboard (Google keyboard for Android) has Google Translator built-in, I believe.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> I think its transliteration not translation
<tgBot> <neothethird> @vanyasem, so everything you type is sent home, that's healthy
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1080x1207) https://irc.ubports.com/WAnWpPiP/file_268.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Alexander, To bring things back on track, since it doesn't exist it's hard to say
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @neothethird, Is Yandex better in any way? 🌝
<tgBot> <neothethird> @vanyasem, didn't say that :D
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @vanyasem, I don't know Russian. So someone bilingual need to test that feature . If it's translation then we solved a great problem of non English speaking people in our group 😊😊
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Vijay Kumar, Russian is my native language...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I am bilingual. And I've tested it enough in the past.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @UniversalSuperBox, let's be cautiously optimistic and continue with what we're doing
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @vanyasem, Wow.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Then next time someone comes we could tell them this thing
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> And 👍
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Can't you tell by my name? I have the most Russian name ever - Ivan.
<tgBot> <neothethird> lol, that's literally what i was about to type
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Ooh ivan. " I need my bird "😂
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> If you get the reference..
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Vijay Kumar, Of course I do. :)
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @vanyasem, Naaice
<tgBot> <vanyasem> You can always PM me if you decide to chat some more.
<tgBot> EinerVonVielen was added by: EinerVonVielen
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> HE IS THE CURSED ONE!
<tgBot> <EinerVonVielen> hey @all
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 176x42) https://irc.ubports.com/J0OyYgFn/file_269.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hi @EinerVonVielen. :P
<tgBot> <EinerVonVielen> yes iam the 666! :D
<tgBot> <neothethird> And yet you're just one of the many
<tgBot> <YougoChats> with that name it has to be
<tgBot> <YougoChats> his name is legion
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> @UniversalSuperBox, It's the Devils group
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @jcjordyn120, Damn it somebody left
<tgBot> vanyasem was added by: vanyasem
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Now I'm the 666th!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (I just needed an excuse to get drunk, sorry)
<tgBot> <EinerVonVielen> no 665 :-/ one more left the groupe
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> @Vijay Kumar, Yea
<tgBot> <vanyasem> refresh the chat/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 493x162) https://irc.ubports.com/vnuURBRH/file_270.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nah, @EinerVonVielen will always be the true 666
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Don't ruin my excuse to get drunk!
<tgBot> <EinerVonVielen> 😉 thx @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot> <EinerVonVielen> 😃
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 800x800) https://irc.ubports.com/Ohxwvrsz/file_271.jpg small consolidation 😉
<tgBot> <neothethird> you're russian, i think you're good
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @UniversalSuperBox, Noooo it was the bot
<tgBot> <YougoChats> evil bot? https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=evie+is+evil
<tgBot> <vanyasem> basically, alsmost every Telegram bot is evil.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> if not self-hosted, of course.
<tgBot> <neothethird> i like @ubports_bot
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it's self-hosted though.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> so it's trusted within the community.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @Dalton is ok too
<tgBot> <vanyasem> bots usually do nasty logging and surveilence.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> and promote non-free software and services.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> webhook bots are a different thing, as you don't give them any of your data.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I also like @GitLab_bot :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @YougoChats, oy!
<tgBot> <YougoChats> hmmm?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Reminder @catsofubuntu is spamming groups you love, because you'll love it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I can't promote my channel, as it's in Russian (
<tgBot> <vanyasem> It's about living in digital freedom and (surprise) underground russian rap. (@is_ivan)
<tgBot> <UnityEx> The Telegram bot api has recently received a new update
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @TronFourtyTwo, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/purism-librem-5-linux-phone-crowdfunding
<tgBot> <Schyken> O_o
<tgBot> <Schyken> Much interested, somewhat skeptical
<tgBot> <UnityEx> It kinda looks like a miniature tablet
<tgBot> <Schyken> Yeah, lol the aesthetic is very shrunk tab
<tgBot> <Schyken> What in the blue sea is an i.MX6 processor
<tgBot> <Schyken> Ugh, I need to read about another one of these little boogers
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Schyken, ARM thing from 4 years ago
<tgBot> <Schyken> Probably why I haven't heard of it
<tgBot> <Schyken> Only really got into tech in the past few years
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is officially the eighth time that someone has posted about the Librem 5 in a UBports community outlet
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, I'm keeping count
<tgBot> <Schyken> I would 😆
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @UniversalSuperBox, Maybe you should create a sticky post or something: "You don't talk about librem 5" :p
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nah, it'd be more like, "Yes, we know about the Librem 5. No, we don't have plans to port to it. Yes, we will consider it when it exists."
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @UniversalSuperBox, 👍
<tgBot> <UnityEx> @jsalatas, You kinda look like a mix of Mike Shinoda and Chuck Norris
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @UniversalSuperBox, hummm
<tgBot> <Schyken> @UnityEx, My mind wasn't creative enough to see past Chuck Norris
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @rubencarneiro, You think that's a good idea?
<tgBot> <UnityEx> @Schyken, But he really does, right?
<tgBot> <Aury88> Is there an UBports image for raspberryP? Isn't it open-hardware/source? I know that can be used for phone and sms comunications, but could help test the siftware/apps...it is cheap and already exists 🤓
<tgBot> <Schyken> @UnityEx, I think so :D
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @UniversalSuperBox, well when i first saw the librem os it was a mockup of a gnome envirioment for phones, and i dont think is bad a idea also. a gnome based envirioment for handsets.
<tgBot> <UnityEx> @Aury88, Can't you theoretically just install Ubuntu itself on it?
<tgBot> <Aury88> *can't
<tgBot> <mymike00> @Aury88, No I don't think it already exist...
<tgBot> <Aury88> Yes, but i can't try click apps and snappy-ubuntu-core
<tgBot> <mymike00> @Flohack, Jan removed the bot...
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Install Ubuntu Server, add the UBports ppa and Just install everything which is included in UBports. Maybe that works
<tgBot> <UnityEx> That would be the easiest way to try it
<tgBot> <UnityEx> Ubuntu Server doesn't have any xserver on its own?
<tgBot> <Aury88> I know only snappy-ubuntu-core on raspberry. Didn't know was possible to install ubuntu server and over it the ubports
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> There was an image for the Pi, but it's not that good maintained. You probably have ti find the build Script and build it yourself
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @UniversalSuperBox, nice app https://qtox.github.io/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> uh?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @JBBgameich, (Ubuntu Server image)
<tgBot> <Sconio> ahhh qtox yes
<tgBot> <Sconio> for ubport possible ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Sconio, Anything's possible, if someone develops it.
<tgBot> <Aury88> @JBBgameich, Ok. I will search for it.
<tgBot> <Sconio> ok
<tgBot> <UnityEx> How about asking the devs of qtox?
<tgBot> <UnityEx> In the end it's open source
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> as long is open is nice
<tgBot> <UnityEx> So anyone with the skills could develop it for ub
<tgBot> <Sconio> yes and it's server and client
<tgBot> <Sconio> all in
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @Aury88, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<tgBot> <Aury88> @JBBgameich, Thank you very much
<tgBot> <Aury88> 👍
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @rubencarneiro, Yeah, I used it. Also Wire is good
<tgBot> <Sconio> best app p2p
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, we cover this issue in the audio itself (ironically), haha
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Ice, you were told correctly, yet, we need you and more folks to get where we are going.  Wecome.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @PhoenixLandPirate, @exar_kun did you file that 'feature request' for 2x playback speed so people here can listen to us like chipmunks?
<tgBot> <advocatux> @wayneoutthere, I'm going to listen the audicast now 🤘
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #248: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/248/
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, DON't DO IT!!  Are you licensed??
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @wayneoutthere, https://bugs.launchpad.net/podbird/+bug/1429580
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429580 in podbird "Provide option to speed up podcast playback" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #904: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/904/
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, If you build it (the OS) they will come (the hardware investors).
<tgBot> <Schyken> Man, I wish
<tgBot> <Schyken> It's more like, if you build it, you have a higher chance of succeeding when you badger them into it 😆
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> this was the highlight of this chapter....
<tgBot> <advocatux> @wayneoutthere, f*ckdapoliss I'm listening to AND torrenting it 🔥 📡💾
<tgBot> <Sconio> oh shite
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, sweet. i hope you read our license.  it says you *must* by law, force your family and friends to listen the cast and share it with their friends.  That big guy standing outside of your room there is here to make sure you get it done...
<tgBot> <advocatux> @wayneoutthere, but but that guy has a librem tshirt!
<ryan> hi
<Guest12736> hi i need help to install ubuntu touch
<Guest12736> whoami
<tgBot> <Stereofont> What device?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> And what's exactly the problem? The guide on the website is pretty straightforward, I believe.
<tgBot> <advocatux> @wayneoutthere, I've listened the last oh-dio-cast. … Good fun!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, Oh Dio!! … That's a great little linguistic winner you just found there, Tuxicles!
<tgBot> <advocatux> 😁
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Whoop, I bet that guy was trying to get a hold of us while the bot was offline
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Guest12736, you still there by any chance
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 865x154) https://irc.ubports.com/k0Nsy5Fn/file_272.jpg It's okay that excited about this phone but... come on guys, the first thread never left the homepage. Now we have three!
<tgBot> <neothethird> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/hdWB3ezp/file_273.mp4
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @UniversalSuperBox, We should incentivate any initiative to put a linux is in handsets.
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> Ubuntu touch, sailfish, plasma mobile, purism
<tgBot> <icethecold> Anyone know where a good starting place for building an initramfs without all the android tools is? I keep trying to build from the ground up rather than work my way backwards from the existing.
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @UniversalSuperBox, Ohhh is in our ubports fórum, loooolllll
<thrrgilag> @UniversalSuperBox That guest user left the IRC channel as soon as they sent the message.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> k-lined?
<thrrgilag> Can't tell from the matrix client.
<thrrgilag> But possibly
#ubports 2017-08-25
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah. Probably was. Probably the well-known troll that likes to frequent #ubports, #lineageos, and a few other Android and mobile Linux-related channels.
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @rubencarneiro, Yeap! Agree with this. Many choices are always better. And we just let the Darwinian theory come into play :)
<tgBot> <advocatux> @UniversalSuperBox, That's why I was joking to wayne that even the "big guy threaten me outside my room" sported a librem tshirt. It's trending! (or is it a plague?)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, what is this thing? send me a link so I can give an expert review
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Spin the wheel of webs
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, the librem 5
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> y'know, the thing that we've been discussing all day
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> is there a lnk somewhere in there Durst???
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I'm going to release my inner durst!
<tgBot> <advocatux> @wayneoutthere, I don't know if you're really serious or just... but here's http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/purism-librem-5-linux-phone-crowdfunding
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> thanks buddy!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> you're officially invited to an Audiocast
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (i'll PM you)
<tgBot> <advocatux> you're welcome 👍
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (get Audacity)
<tgBot> <advocatux> I have it
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/BNXcytmJ/file_274.mp4
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, My expert review is as follows..... … .... Tune into the next Audiocast for the long version... … ...short version... they will not succeed.  If shuttleworth couldn't do it with a phat bankroll and all of you... these people without us might as well pack an lunch and head back to Kernel-Land
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/dU0l4ERs/file_275.mp4
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (enough gifs for the day)
<tgBot> <advocatux> @wayneoutthere, I want a phone like that but I don't think they going to succeed wiht this crowfounding approach
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #299: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/299/
<tgBot> <advocatux> I wish them all the good luck in the world
<tgBot> <advocatux> are*
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you look at the development gantt chart, you'll see that they're trying to smoosh a lot of development into a few months
<tgBot> <advocatux> Right
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, yeah same. but they should join on the software side first. I'm fully with Durst of Dalton. Pretty sure he said that somewhere way up there.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But, I mean... look at where we are. And Canonical had years. And full time engineers.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, bingo, DD. Bingo.
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #905: SUCCESS in 1 min 54 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/905/
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> but we are still lacking some roadmaps here
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> aren't we?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Indeed
<tgBot> <neothethird> @wayneoutthere, that hurts
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @neothethird, The wayne speaks the truth
<tgBot> <advocatux> Yep we're following the GPS (Great Phone Suddenly)
<tgBot> <neothethird> (Photo, 960x566) https://irc.ubports.com/f0dp0dA0/file_276.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Replace roadmap with documentation and some random overly complex idea with "my life" and you have me
<tgBot> <neothethird> sad but true
<tgBot> <advocatux> 🤣
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Honestly... there's nothing I'd love more than to be paid to work with you guys. But for now I'll take not being paid and working with you guys.
<tgBot> <advocatux> Money? What is that?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> remembers that his classes start on Monday
<tgBot> <neothethird> patreon.com/ubports
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @neothethird, I'm already a patron, Jan! Don't guilt-trip me!
<tgBot> <neothethird> haha
<tgBot> <neothethird> yeah, pay the project to pay you
<tgBot> <advocatux> Shake your money maker!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Foolproof plan
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, same. haha
<tgBot> <neothethird> it occurs to me that we could solve all our problems by acquiring more money
<tgBot> <neothethird> we should be rich
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @neothethird, this is solid business logic.  It's like a marketing budget.  Pay people to pay you.
<tgBot> <neothethird> then it would be simpler
<tgBot> <advocatux> @wayneoutthere I know you like this kind of articles. ""Have Smartphones Destroyed a Generation? … https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/09/has-the-smartphone-destroyed-a-generation/534198/
<tgBot> <jsalatas> Hmmmm..... am I the only one who prefers to have fun with open source software than being paid and struggle to meet the expectations of the people who are paying? :\
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @jsalatas, As it is, we're unpaid and struggling to meet the expectations of people who are using the software. :P
<tgBot> <neothethird> @jsalatas, if you have a job that pays your bills while allowing for enough free time to contribute to foss, that's a comfortable position
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @neothethird, mm, yep. 100%.
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @advocatux, :) … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev-GE8oYU2g
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @jsalatas, another interesting topic...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, thanks man. i do like these kind :)
<tgBot> <Vijay> What is the problem with snapdragon CPU and GPU? With respect to open source?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Vijay, Qualcomm doesn't release drivers for new Linux kernels.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Even the newest chipsets are only supported under kernel 3.18, which is newly EOL
<tgBot> <Vijay> What is the aim of project trouble from Google? To bring all the drivers into kernel?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Project trouble would have been a better name for it, heh.
<tgBot> <Vijay> @UniversalSuperBox, Drivers can't you compile for new kernel? Is it provided in binary form?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Vijay, No, Qualcomm still gets to ship the same drivers and old kernel. Treble exposes APIs to the hardware that shouldn't change between versions of Android.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Vijay, Yes, all binary.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @jsalatas, That's my problem with it
<tgBot> <Christopher> i had never heard of PureOS before...
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #105: SUCCESS in 1 hr 30 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/105/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #906: SUCCESS in 7 min 33 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/906/
<narueon> I have compiled ubuntu touch for my phone
<narueon> but the system image is very small - 84Mb
<narueon> is it normal
<narueon> what should i fo
<tgBot> Vivek Singh Thakur was added by: Vivek Singh Thakur
<tgBot> <Vivek Singh Thakur> I have compiled Ubuntu Touch for my Phone but I dont know how to install it
<tgBot> <Vivek Singh Thakur> should i just flash using fastboot or there is a specific procedure
<tgBot> <Vivek Singh Thakur> and also my system.img file is pretty small.. about 84MB online
<tgBot> <Vivek Singh Thakur> someone please help me out..
<tgBot> <Flohack> @neothethird, But too much money is also not good. It will attract people that want only the money, not the vision ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Vivek Singh Thakur, Which phone?
<tgBot> <Vivek Singh Thakur> Asus Zenfone 5
<tgBot> <Vivek Singh Thakur> @Flohack, Asus Zenfone 5. I tried flashing recovery but even recovery doesnt start...
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hmmm which guide did you follow? So far no one has made a working build for an Asus IMHO
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> someones working on a halium port though
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> but as an intel phone, it's really unsupported by ubports at this point in time
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yeah
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yeah
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> developer for that phone isn't in this group though
<tgBot> <Flohack> Can you link to Halium group? Im on the road ;)
<bshah> @halium
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> @halium
<artnay> hi all. where should one file a bug against translate.ubports.com? when I try to save a translated string at https://translate.ubports.com/projects/ubports/ubports-app/fi/ I get [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'/opt/weblate/data/vcs/ubports/ubports-app/po/fi.po'
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> Sendo me the normal ubports group not the supergroup the other one
<artnay> also, filemanager-app po file has been locked for days and there's a message "This translation is currently locked for updates!"
<tgBot> <neothethird> artnay: Github.com/ubports/translate.ubports.com
<tgBot> <Flohack> @artnay, Not that one again... Sigh will take a look on the evening
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #318: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/318/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #907: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/907/
<tgBot> Martin Denni was added by: Martin Denni
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hi Martin
<tgBot> <Martin Denni> Hi everyone!
<tgBot> <Flohack> Im still on #gamescom in case someone wants to meet me ;)
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> hi, noob question: i've followed the instructions to flash the (experimental) ubports image for the nexus 4 and it rebooted into recovery, do i now just execute "install ubuntu zip" from "ubuntu actions" or do i have to "Replace ubuntu android system" first or do i "install ubuntu preinstalled"?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Wasnt this explained in the instructions? :) Im also confused by the recovery options tbh
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Sconio, Trust me, you do not want Tox on a smartphone or tablet. Just try it on Android and you'll see how horrible the battery drain is. Also, the main (only) Tox developer disappeared and left no comments in the code so people are struggling to understand/maintain the core
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> nope, at least i didn't find it
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> https://devices.ubports.com/#/mako
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> last command is "3. Flash device [...] using ubuntu-device-flash" which brings the phone to recovery
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/oTwLTUht/file_277.jpg
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> And going into the ubuntu actions.:
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/OHkIFAu2/file_278.jpg
<tgBot> <Flohack> Did you download the vivid preinstalled tar.gz
<tgBot> <Flohack> Then you might try this option
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> mh, no not that i am aware of 😃 just used "sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=mako \ … —channel=15.04/devel —bootstrap" while phone was inside fastboot
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hmm that should actually tell recovery to install everything after reboot. But maybe the N4 channel does not do this? We need an N4 guy here xd
<tgBot> <Zhang Zhou 🥜🥜🥜> Guys, did https://ubports.com/blog/ have RSS feed? Want to add to Feedly, but can't :(
<tgBot> <BrisPete> This month's Linux Format - out any day now in the UK for non-subscribers - has ana rticle about how it all went wrong for Canonical with Ubuntu Touch (or how it never really went right), and a piece about UBports, Plasma Mobile, Halium etc. Worth a read if you can lay your hands on a copy.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Zhang Zhou 🥜🥜🥜, https://ubports.com/blog/1/feed
<bshah> @BrisPete, are online copies available?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @BrisPete, Nice :)
<bshah> (not based on UK.. so.. :P)
<tgBot> <BrisPete> @bshah, I don't think so yet. I'll have a look.
<bshah> okay
<tgBot> <BrisPete> @bshah, OK. It's not online but as I'm a subscriber I have access to pdfs of the articles. You can see them here. https://www.dropbox.com/sh/h4dx4pd2mak7ku4/AAB8qoll4dpqZLtr0jwCx5efa?dl=0
<bshah> @BrisPete, thanks
<tgBot> <BrisPete> 👍
<tgBot> <Krakakanok> flashing right now a BQ Aquaris E5, crossing fingers haha
<tgBot> <Krakakanok> all good, time to configure
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Krakakanok, 😀😎
<tgBot> <Zhang Zhou 🥜🥜🥜> @neothethird, thanks!
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #93: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/93/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #908: SUCCESS in 48 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/908/
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> FYI: i did the flashing on Nexus 4 a second time (exact same procedure) and now it entered recovery, pushed a few things to the device, rebooted and now shows a black screen with an orange circle changing between three spots in the bottom (for ~3 Minutes) than it changed to the UBports robot startup and now i'm at choosing the language.. 👻🌈🍺
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> (so "pro" advise: always try anything at least twice 😜)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux hey, Tuxonomy.  You're right.  This was a seriously great article (still not done and I can say it) and definitely this will be a major discussion topic and if UBports can bring solutions to the social 'bugs' in this article it will be an unstoppable success.  Every parent with a heart would make the move.  More on this in some future #audiocast
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/09/has-the-smartphone-destroyed-a-generation/534198/
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, In my case, the things that ruined my mental health most happened offline. Although I have dealt with enough shit of people online too that didn't help. I do notice that I do feel better when I go out but don't do that often enough, so the article probably does have some point on the depression thing
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Pretty sure this emotional manipulation has the worst effects though: … A recently leaked Facebook document indicated that the company had been touting to advertisers its ability to determine teens’ emotional state based on their on-site behavior, and even to pinpoint “moments when young people need a confidence boost.”
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yeah.  it's not the 'ultimate conclusion' and there is a great benefit to groups like this supergroup.  We can actually build real relationships that start online.  But there is a great danger with 'unsocial networks' and all the other information that streams in.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Right.  So on UBports when you click the FB icon, it should prompt a warning like "FB is a known perpetrator an manipulator of human emotions for the purposes of sales.  Proceed to install and setup?"
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (bug fix)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> lol, honestly, I think we're far beyond having any hope of fixing that
<tgBot> <Lorxu> It's pretty much the norm on any platform by now
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> agree, but still.  it sets the 'brand' up as 'different' and 'truly social'
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Profiling is the reason Google, Facebook, Twitter, etc. are rich
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I know. Just saying someone has to start the process of exposing and protecting.  If someone wants to proceed and install something that messes with their head - go ahead' ha
<tgBot> <Lorxu> The shit Facebook does has been in the news so often it's probably common knowledge, people still choose to go ahead anyway
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> true.. haha.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Honestly, we already lost long ago
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Hell, IBM still existing as a huge company after knowingly helping the nazis round up jews says enough
<tgBot> <Lorxu> We are no longer in control, companies are, and our justice system no longer properly punishes companies
<tgBot> <Lorxu> So, really, we lost
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> the big 'we'.  but how about 'you'.  HOw about 'me'?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> there's still 'us'
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I don't know about you, I just know I gave up myself, having developed mental disorders serious enough that I need constant distraction to not go insane (everything points at borderline, I'd like to get officially diagnosed to be sure, but last time I got falsely diagnosed with autism I had to deal with crap like having to renew my drivers license every year for a bit instead of every 10 years so... I don't know if I even want to bother with the possibl
<tgBot> bullshit of knowing what's wrong with me). I'm not on Facebook, but I have given in to Google, Twitter, Reddit and Tumblr
<tgBot> <Lorxu> And well, we're all here on Telegram, the platform owned by the ex-CEO of VKontakte, literally the Russian Facebook. I wouldn't think that's trustworthy either lol
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Face it, "we" gave up for convenience as well, forsaking trustworthy IRC for a platform owned by someone who probably isn't all that much better than Mark Zuckerberg
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, didn't know this part :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I think everyone here is open to the 'best option as soon as possible'.  In terms of your mental state, there is no person who is 'perfectly stable' so good luck finding someone against whom you can compare.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i view many 'stable people' as completely insane
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> facebook users, are nuts.  Completely nuts.  Of their rockers.  Foolish.  Living in folly (for example)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (but they hold down day jobs and are considered normal)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Heh, yeah
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> you are much more stable than you probably think
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I get called manipulative all the time, but the "normal" people out there cheat on partners, lie constantly, etc.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (I'll PM you, haha)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> lol okay
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Nice PM! :)
<tgBot> <harishsays> https://medium.com/@damln/instagram-is-listening-to-you-97e8f2c53023
<tgBot> <harishsays> Sorry posted it by mistake
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hey... i wanted that link
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> haha
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> just about to cilck it
<bshah> @harishsays, even if you pasted it by mistake, it's right group
<bshah> interesting link
<tgBot> Jeff G was added by: Jeff G
<tgBot> <harishsays> https://medium.com/@damln/instagram-is-listening-to-you-97e8f2c53023
<tgBot> <Vijay> Which link?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> that one
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> tanks
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @harishsays, reason nr #645442 to use UBports :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> This happend to me and @neothethird he send me some plane tickets with pdf and google read it and added the times and the plane to my google calander
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/3GXVN4vD/image_2017-08-25_03-30-17.png
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1280x736) https://irc.ubports.com/oZXYyoR0/5834730458099854077.jpg
<bshah> @mariogrip that's common, remember at that same day I mentioned that google showed me that I am in totally different country because my friend sent me her tickets
<tgBot> <mariogrip> I now do not use gmail anymore :P
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @bshah, still creepy
<bshah> I unfortunately can't switch away from gmail.. or well have no migration plan in mind
<tgBot> <Lorxu> We call it creepy, most people call it convenient
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, woahhh...  and that link above bout instagram is messed up
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Lorxu, most people don't realy know what's going in, they think it's all convenient and fine. but they dont really know/think what just happend
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @bshah, I now use https://protonmail.com/ and I have to say, it's as good as gmail, I love it. No issues at all with it. there spam filter is amazing
<tgBot> <harishsays> Same here..using protonmail
<bshah> @mariogrip: and how exactly you migrated gmail content?
<bshah> do they offer options for it?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I remember they did a writeup on their spamfilter somewhere, it was neat stuff
<tgBot> <Lorxu> In my case, I just self-host
<tgBot> <Flohack> I also dont get the point with convenience. Its good that I got a navigation app but I can take care of myself with flights. It feels like mum & dad doing your life for you
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> so am i the only one to use an ISP email?
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> must be getting old
<tgBot> <Flohack> Maybe. I got a virtual box running horde for 4 email accounts xD
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @bshah, I use my own domain, and added forwaring for my gmail address (since i cannot move that) I still have my old mails on gmail
<bshah> I need to take time to figure out this things someday
<tgBot> <Flohack> I was doing email hosting for friends (also www etc). Project was called Happy Server Friends
<tgBot> <Vijay> @mariogrip, But we're not using ut completely because you wanted Instagram??🤔🤔🤔
<tgBot> <Lorxu> But... VirtualBox...
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ping me I can give guidance for smtp and imap
<tgBot> <Lorxu> That's a weird setup
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @bshah, it was surprisingly simple. self hosting is one thing, but https://protonmail.com/ is super easy
<bshah> @Vijay, lol yes.. I remember that from Lunduke show :P
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Vijay, what?
<tgBot> <Vijay> @bshah, This was the reference!!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> lol
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @Vijay, &
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @garrogarri, ->
<tgBot> <Vijay> @mariogrip whats your opinion on new open-source mobile ? From librem?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Vijay, I'm really exited on how it will turn out, but I think there goal is a bit too ambitious. splitted cpu and baseband, using gtk/gone for ui, mainline kernel, opensource drivers. for 1.5M I think this will be hard to reach in such a short time
<bshah> it's not mainline kernel btw
<bshah> but mainline-ish
<bshah> at least well that's what imx6 supports
<tgBot> <Vijay> @bshah, Difference??
<bshah> Vijay: you have recent enough kernel version, but not everything is available in torvalds tree
<tgBot> <Vijay> @mariogrip, How much was canonical aiming during there ubuntu edge time?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Vijay, 32M
<tgBot> <Vijay> @bshah, Like what it might be missing?
<bshah> sorry I don't know exact information
<tgBot> <Vijay> @mariogrip, Compare that it seems more practical.. they have chosen the correct hardware According there requirements
<tgBot> JeffiG was added by: JeffiG
<tgBot> <harishsays> Another interesting article: https://www.usenix.org/conference/hotcloud17/program/presentation/shahrad
<tgBot> <Alexander> @mariogrip, There is also openmailbox.org that offers 5GB for emails and storage ;)
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Flohack, This. It feels like being controlled.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @mariogrip, I mainly use posteo.de. pretty similar to protonmail, but based in Germany
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @harishsays, cool. i was already thinking this way in terms of the Serval project and mesh networks
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (http://www.servalproject.org/)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> FYI anyone interested in Mesh networks... ping me on the side.  I feel this one isimportant and should somehow work with UBports
<tgBot> HÃ¥kan was added by: HÃ¥kan
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @wayneoutthere @exar_kun Listening to Audiocast 005, have  you considered using OBS to record it?
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> I'm not a podcaster, but I think that it is a popular podcasting software...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @LarreaMikel, I've looked into it and it's amazing for sure.  there was soem reason why I didn't.  I think you have to use your own bandwidth or something... there was some thing that was either complicated ... thanks for reminder. we'llkeep looking
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> ok!
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @LarreaMikel, Thanks for the suggestion. We did come across that earlier on. I think I decided that I liked the multitrack editing instead, but maybe it has that function or could in the future.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> maybe it's worth to ask in another podcasts to see their workflow.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> http://ubuntupodcast.org/about/  … See -> Recording and Audio Mastering  … you guys seem to have a similar (or the same) workflow...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @LarreaMikel, thanks wil review!
<tgBot> <popeydc> Feel free to ping with questions about how we make the Ubuntu Podcast
<tgBot> Ssshojaei2 was added by: Ssshojaei2
<tgBot> <neothethird> welcome :)
<tgBot> Ssshojaei2 was added by: Ssshojaei2
<tgBot> <Ssshojaei2> @neothethird, tanks ❤
<tgBot> <Ssshojaei2> I want to start programming for ubuntu touch. Have a good link for learning this?
<tgBot> <neothethird> Fwd from neothethird: Awesome! We're still in the process of importing all the documentation from canonical (and also moving to a new wiki software) so it's a little spread out over docs.ubuntu.com (canonical) wiki.ubports.com (our old system) and docs.ubports.com (new shiny)
<tgBot> <neothethird> Fwd from neothethird: there's also a great ubuntu touch programming book by @mimecar that you can find here https://www.gitbook.com/book/mimecar/ubuntu-touch-programming-course/details
<tgBot> <neothethird> Fwd from neothethird: And if you've never used qml before, this is a nice video tutorial: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB22HyVdO1GkLFrvRi5vIo5XcWS0EflxD
<tgBot> <neothethird> Fwd from neothethird: it's a little out of date, but the basic concepts are very good explained
<tgBot> <neothethird> Fwd from neothethird: Last but not least, here's how to set up a development environment
<tgBot> <neothethird> Fwd from neothethird: https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Set-up-a-Clickable-working-environment-inside-an-LXC-container
<tgBot> <per_sonne> @Lorxu, I was born in 1978. No mobile phones, no internet. One landline, one television, that was it. I'm immune!!
<tgBot> <per_sonne> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/NsmqdVRZ/467420530614468696.webp
<tgBot> <per_sonne> @Lorxu, Capitalism is a totalitarian system by design. Nothing exists outside of it. And if it does, it gets captured to extract plus-value.
<tgBot> Rohith was added by: Rohith
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @per_sonne, 1978, eh?  high five to 1978.  :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @popeydc, Thanks Alan.  Good to know!
<tgBot> <per_sonne> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/y0QLnaa4/467420530614468682.webp
<tgBot> <johan finn> https://github.com/johanfinn?tab=repositories if someone wants to try some apps, download to phone, unzip, in terminal cd to Downloads and folder and run pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted selectedapp.click or if someone wants to put to the store, you are welcome, they are opensource of course 😀
<tgBot> GoSayem was added by: GoSayem
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #249: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/249/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #909: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/909/
<tgBot> <neothethird> @johan finn, Interesting! Any reason you don't upload them yourself? It's a pretty straightforward process: https://openstore.ubports.com/login
<tgBot> <Henry Sazo> Good afternoon colleagues will there be or will they make ubuntu compatible phone for LeeCo S2 x520?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Henry Sazo, It's on our forum, but relevant here: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/206/will-you-port-to-device-x
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @mariogrip, Apple Mail - "how about lunch tomorrow". Apple Calendar - auto 'appointment' for 12:30 …
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I searched for backup solutions on ddg and hit a few Newegg pages. Now I get ads for NAS.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There is no privacy
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Seems like I missed a few good conversations
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> On the note of privacy, privacy is one reason I use privateinternetaccess, get your VPN today at privateinternetaccess.com ubports is sponsored by Pia, yes I'm advertising.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Obviously changes nothing when youre logged in, and you use all the cookies and JavaScript, or what ever else follows you around the net
#ubports 2017-08-26
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #300: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/300/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #910: SUCCESS in 1 min 40 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/910/
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> Does anyone know whether mir supports something like x-forwarding? And if yes from whih version on? (Or in other words, is this supported with the mir version shipped in ubports images?)
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #106: SUCCESS in 1 hr 30 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/106/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #911: SUCCESS in 7 min 30 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/911/
<tgBot> <bastos777> @PhoenixLandPirate, Very interesting. They support ubports 😎
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @demokrit atomos, IIRC yes, maybe with some tweak
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @TronFourtyTwo, Nice, do you perhaps know how?
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @demokrit atomos, There was a guide... If I found it I'll send you the link
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @TronFourtyTwo, Thanks!
<Raph> k
<tgBot> <bastos777> @UniversalSuperBox, Have you tried alternative search engines like qwant.com?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I can recommend DuckDuckGo.com.
<tgBot> <mymike00> @vanyasem, me too
<tgBot> <bastos777> @vanyasem, For me the qwant.com search results are much better fitting than ddg results
<tgBot> <vanyasem> You need to get used to the way ddg works.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> It's a bit different from anything else.
<tgBot> <costales> Hi :) One question please: How can I know if Ubuntu in my Fairphone is the last version? If there are not updates? I only see Ubuntu 15.04 (r1) Last updated 3/24/70
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #319: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/319/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #912: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/912/
<tgBot> <JeffiG> Hi everybody, yesterday i flash Ubuntu touch on my nexus 5, but when i lock the screen, i thing there is a problem, I must to press power button more time os push and hold a fiew seconds to unlock again.
<tgBot> <Ben> I have the same issue
<tgBot> <JeffiG> also the internet browser doesn't work propertely
<tgBot> <JeffiG> @costales, it is laatest vers.
<tgBot> <costales> @JeffiG, thanks!
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> gaius
<tgBot> <wagafo> @JeffiG, It is a known issue. Disabling automatic brightness in settings is a workaround,
<tgBot> <JeffiG> @wagafo, thanks  :)
<tgBot> <JeffiG> is there any way to flash the this file on nexus 5 : zesty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz  ?
<tgBot> <wagafo> @JeffiG, What is this file?
<tgBot> <JeffiG> original ubuntu touch file
<tgBot> <JeffiG> @wagafo, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<tgBot> <DanChapman> That's just a rootfs is it not?
<tgBot> <wagafo> As far as I know there was no Zesty (17.04) image from Canonical, only 15.04 images
<tgBot> <JeffiG> ok, but what ist this one, i mean this is a ubuntu touch ?
<tgBot> <wagafo> Maybe just something for development, but who knows in which state
<tgBot> <JeffiG> ok , thnx a lot for answer, i am not advanced on ubuntu touch, I experiment with android ROM's
<tgBot> <JeffiG> @wagafo, Jeff, [26.08.17 11:58] … ok , thnx a lot for answer, i am not advanced on ubuntu touch, I experiment with android ROM's
<tgBot> <Flohack> @costales, Hi, OTA2 is in preparation, we still fix a few bugs ;)
<tgBot> <mymike00> great!
<tgBot> <JeffiG> @Flohack Hi flo, is there any usergroup in german, it woud be nice
<tgBot> <Vijay> @Flohack, There is no change in the issues resolved from last 2 weeks?
<Phreya> Where are these messages coming from?
<Phreya> Oh, Telegram probably
<Phreya> teah, tgBot... figures :X
<tgBot> <Flohack> @JeffiG, You can join the Ubuntufun.de group ;)
<tgBot> <JeffiG> @Flohack, Thnx u :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Vijay, I dont track it in my head, see Github for current status
<tgBot> <Vijay> @Flohack, I am tracking it daily.. but from last 2 weeks no update in the issues!!
<Mostafa> Where can I buy UBUNTU phones?
<tgBot> <Ben> Second Hand Shops
<tgBot> <Ben> Ebay
<Mostafa> Is it available on Ebay?
<tgBot> <JeffiG> Shpock
<tgBot> <Ben> I bought all of my phones from private persons
<Mostafa> haha
<Mostafa> Funny
<tgBot> <garrogarri> where can I found the source code of the bot?
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Mostafa, The most stable phone with Ubuntu OS atm is the fairphone 2. Look at fairphone.com
<tgBot> <bastos777> But it will be shipped with android, so you have to bring Ubuntu OS on it. See https://ubports.com/page/ubuntu-fairphone-2
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #94: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/94/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #913: SUCCESS in 48 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/913/
<tgBot> <Sconio> hi
<tgBot> <Sconio> (Video, 7s)https://irc.ubports.com/0FrBnbJk/file_279.mp4
<tgBot> <Sconio> Problem in m10 fhd ,
<tgBot> <Sconio> parametre not acces
<tgBot> <Sconio> And it's not possible add supergroup telegram in meizu pro 5, in nexus 5 , and m10 FHD.
<tgBot> <Sconio> To Navigateur
<tgBot> <mymike00> @Sconio, supergroups in Telegram for UT aren't still avaiable
<tgBot> <Sconio> From a smartphone ubports
<tgBot> <Sconio> pc ok
<tgBot> <Sconio> ( juste reporting bug for supergroupe DEV )
<tgBot> <Sconio> for 3 model smartphone
<tgBot> <mymike00> @Sconio, I think there was yet on GitHub iirc...
<tgBot> <mymike00> @Sconio, and this bug affects all the phones with UT
<tgBot> <Sconio> not in pro 5
<tgBot> <Sconio> and not in nexus 5
<tgBot> <Sconio> ( and not in one plus one )
<tgBot> <Sconio> :)
<tgBot> <mymike00> @Sconio, what do you mean?
<tgBot> <Sconio> The bug to access the setting concerns the M10 FHD
<tgBot> <Sconio> not Meizu pro 5, not nexus 5 and not one plus one
<tgBot> <mymike00> ah, I mean the bug of the supergroups, sorry
<tgBot> <Sconio> But for the bugs telegram, yes it concerns all models
<tgBot> <Sconio> ok  :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Sconio, Not a bug, its a missing feature ;)
<tgBot> <Sconio> yes for telegram
<tgBot> <Sconio> for setting ??
<tgBot> <Sconio> @Sconio, ??
<tgBot> <Sconio> After the last update, there was this
<Phreya> UBPorts doesn't seem to find any WIFI networks on OPO
<tgBot> Chris was added by: Chris
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Sconio, You still have the Settings scope by swiping?
<tgBot> <Sconio> no
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Oh 🙄
<tgBot> <Sconio> Yes this is very embarrassing
<kgbme> o.0
<tgBot> <Stereofont> But all other scopes?
<tgBot> <Sconio> ??
<tgBot> <Sconio> juste in BQ M10 FHD
<tgBot> <Sconio> not all devices
<tgBot> <Stereofont> You have Nearby scope in that?
<tgBot> <Sconio> yes
<tgBot> <Sconio> @Sconio, !
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Is it somehow unticked in the list of visible scopes?
<tgBot> <Sconio> not to my knowledge
<tgBot> <Sconio> (Video, 7s)https://irc.ubports.com/kqNIO0kz/file_280.mp4
<tgBot> <Sconio> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/5okorMTv/file_281.mp4
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Maybe UT Tweak tool can impose an adjustment?
<tgBot> <Sconio> i looking
<tgBot> <Sconio> no
<tgBot> <Stereofont> If I could get the build to install on my BQ M10 FHD I would be able to confirm or not …
<tgBot> <JeffiG> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/WJ25D6gY/file_283.jpg
<tgBot> <JeffiG> This have to be fixed, the Browser is to old, not compatible with many webs.
<tgBot> <Sconio> v17 or v18
<tgBot> <Sconio> idk
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Tried browserhtml from app store?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Hey I'm tinkering with the web app creator. I'm trying to make a web app for whatsapp web (there are some in the Ubuntu store but as that is going away, I thought why not), but I can't seem to get the user agent string right because whatsapp.com still figures out I'm on mobile and wants me to install whatsapp from the play store
<tgBot> <YougoChats> what is a good user agend string to use?
<tgBot> <JeffiG> @Stereofont, it's still poor os, it need lot of time to make it better. its not my fav os :(
<tgBot> <Flohack> @JeffiG, We know, we know... Sadly no one has capacity to work on this right now
<tgBot> <JeffiG> @Flohack, I know it, but without browser working, ist like fish without watter :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It is a prototype. Interesting, worthy but not at a level where it can be used comfortably as a main device
<tgBot> <peterbittner> Call me "not up-to-date" but I've just found out that there are dual-OS tablets around. Wow! … With Android and Windows 10. - Would it be possible to make those boot Ubuntu, too?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> You can run Android apps in a container in Linux without dual booting. Whether that is a wise or desirable thing to do is a different matter. Possible though
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @peterbittner, Yep, you are definetly not up-to-date
<tgBot> <peterbittner> I don't care for Android, really. I care for converting this to Ubuntu. I recall that dual-booting phones was never easy for UT.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> For a random tablet you will probably only have the better than nothing option of Cyanogen
<tgBot> <bhdouglass> @YougoChats, You can see what the other apps use by checking them out on uApp Explorer: https://uappexplorer.com/app/whatsappweb.markcortbass  Click on the "More Info" button.
<tgBot> <peterbittner> What hardware does it have to be so that I can install "just any Linux" on the tablet?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @peterbittner, If you can read (or translate) Russian, be sure to check out 4pda.ru/forum. They have lots of firmwares for unpopular routers, tablets, phones, etc.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> They usually cut all the languages, but Russian and English, I need to warn you.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 'Tablet' is an Android animal. Touch was engineered to sit on top. A notebook is the same form factor practically so best to get a cheap one of those and run any Linux you like
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, It's similar to XDA, but thanks to craziness of Russians it's full of useful (and weird) stuff.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I'm always offended a little when someone says "Linux" instead of GNU/Linux. I can't even describe the feeling xd
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @bhdouglass, Thanks for the tip, I have that one installed and it works, but somehow using that exact user agent string, my webapp fails :(
<tgBot> <YougoChats> I could try and poke Mark Cortbass and get him to move it to the Open Store, but it looked simple enough to do it myself.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> I just hate it when websites do this! Especially services like WhatsApp, that specifically create a web interface so you can use it on other devices, and then purposefully block the service for other devices
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, Better to call it The Community OS. But abbreviations offer convenience over content
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @vanyasem, +1
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @JeffiG, +1
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @vanyasem, I think we need to shorten it so that people don't feel lazy to type two words and a slash also without space... Let's declare GNU/Linux as glux 😁😁
<tgBot> <vanyasem> The problem is that I will forget it by tomorrow. It's fine as long as we understand each other. If someone is lazy to respect GNU (and the freedom behind it), per probably shouldn't be in our community though.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I... Fully disagree
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's pretty much universally understood what you mean when you say Linux
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And I'm not going to refuse someone who wants to contribute just because they don't type GNU/Linux
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I confess I am not a hardcore geek. Should thus group attract a wide audience or a narrow one?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, Exactly what I meant.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I was trying to say that glux is a bad idea.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, ok
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Bit of a language barrier, then. No big deal
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Sry, I'm still Russian (and weird)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm not Russian but I am weird
<tgBot> <vanyasem> We all are here. In a manner.
<tgBot> <NotKit> (glux is Russian for "glitches")
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Oh, right. Глюк )
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @NotKit, Haha... TIL
<tgBot> <NotKit> but also glück is happines in German, if I remember right
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1055x627) https://irc.ubports.com/o6r1GIKG/file_285.jpg
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @vanyasem, I already knew that but difference between Linux and GNU/Linux is still unclear to me.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> I have seen the jokes about devs getting in argument/conversation about the distinction between them . So I kind of understand your pain
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> It's same problem as yours I read it today then I forget it tomorrow
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> I have read it two three times but it doesn't stick in my brain
<tgBot> <vanyasem> GNU is an OS founded by Richard Stallman almost a decade before the Linux kernel was released.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> The os was almost complete and the only major missing part was the kernel.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> In a nutshell.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Rosalind Franklin got no credit for discovering DNA double helix. Crick and Watson did. Rosalind did not have a penis. They did
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, There is a valid argument against calling it GNU/Linux.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> As the system consists of a lot of components nowadays.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> So if we follow the logic, it will become GNU/Linux/Systemd/Xorg/Firefox/etc
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I just don't agree with Linus on a lot of things, so I tend to call it GNU + Linux.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Let's stop the discussion, ok?
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> No
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Keep going
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @vanyasem, But as per your argument only it will be too difficult to call any distro by it's real name... Considering the all the packages you will have to name ... But if you just choose to refer it as Linux as without it cannot run. It will make life easier ... Also we don't call it Android/Linux  ( I hope I am not wrong with this name) or perhaps aosp/linux
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I call it just Android or Java/Linux if I feel like it.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> If it is running on top of Linux kernel I think it will be good to call it a Linux "system" (emphasis on system)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> We dont say Ubuntu/Linux. We call it just Ubuntu. Or GNU/Linux.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @Vijay Kumar, Which will eventually get shortened to Linux 😂
<tgBot> <vanyasem> You are confused between the names of particular distributions and the overall name of the whole thing.
<tgBot> * DanChapman <sighs> and turns off notifications for a while....
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @vanyasem, I cannot deny that. But I cannot affirm that either CZ I am confused. 😔😔😉😉
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Vijay, either drop the subject or PM me.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Let's stop this conversation @vanyasem  as I am sure better people than me have tried to talk (cannot say for sure about you) and they did not reach to a conclusion.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @DanChapman, I apologise.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Me too @DanChapman
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @vanyasem can I pm ? I do really want to understand this thing.
<tgBot> <blendergeek0> I say GNU/Linux because whenever I say that Android is Linux people get offended and confused. Why? Because it isn't "regular"  Linux. In fact I had a cybersecurity student tell me that Android used AT&T Unix. People are mire likely to call Debian FreeBSD, "Linux" than they are to call Android, "Linux". Too many, Linux is an operating system composed of the GNU operating system, likely the Linux kernel and maybe some other "standard" components.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/CYdcnB0j/file_287.mp4
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @Vijay Kumar, Can I suggest you https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw8K460vx1c
<tgBot> <garrogarri> There is also a Revolution OS 2, but I can find only italian version...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think we're beating a dead horse.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, So anger management?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> sigh
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Changing the subject - the original aim of UBports was to ship UT to as many devices as possible. That was when Canonical was driving development. Now that UBports has become the developer, efficient project management suggest the fewer devices the better. One device the optimum option. Counter arguments - support base and their legacy devices. Learning points from trial on multiple hardware platforms?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> In terms of dependencies, contributing to and furthering Halium means a lot for both us and the "GCC/Linux on Android phones" community. More devices running Halium means more people can test.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> More testers means more gets done.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> In an ideal world, one handset so cheap that anyone can acquire one would provide that extended base of testers
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> In the real world, devices that are that cheap either don't have unlockable bootloaders or don't have open source trees available.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Old devices?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Old kernels. Even the Nexus 5 and FP2 that we're working on are less than ideal since they ship with 3.4, lacking features without backports
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And... unlockable bootloaders haven't become "cool" until recently, so it's actually kinda hard to find easily unlockable phones
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Agreed. No point have a system which works beautifully but only on antique equipment
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And Samsung is out of the question since they do weird things with silicon, drivers, bootloaders, and recovery.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Pardon my ignorance but could Raspberry pi be built into a handset emulator, at least in part?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm... Well, actually wouldn't be as much work as everything else since we wouldn't need to use Halium
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Don't know if Mir supports the Pi GPU, though.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I mean to create a very large base of testers. School projects etc
<tgBot> <Stereofont> BTW I have no idea what Halium, Mir are. Will do some reading
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mir is Canonical's display server, announced to replace X
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It was dropped along with Ubuntu Touch and Unity 8.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, "dropped"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> They're planning on using Mir for IoT projects now.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Stereofont, that's pretty far from the actual feeling of a phone though, and with all components the price will be way over 100$. Compare that to a nexus 5, that can be found for about 80$ if you're patient
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I felt that the momentum of the Touch phone project was too slow. I used my phone as main phone for a year and it didn't 'transform'. Momentum is crucial I think
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Halium is a common set of libraries and programs to run a GCC-based Linux distro on an Android device. This is because Android Inc (or was is LLC?) created Bionic, a C common library that sported less battery and CPU use than gcc at the time. Basically it's an entirely different language to gcc in some ways. Halium includes libhybris, which translates between Bionic and gcc; ofono/ril, which controls Android modems; and a few other things.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> So repurposing other people's cast offs? Good
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Kiinda. Bionic isn't abandoned, it's still very alive.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, you're replying to Jan
<tgBot> <Stereofont> No. To you
<tgBot> <neothethird> i am confused
<tgBot> <neothethird> but that's part of my personality
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @neothethird, Welcome to my life
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @neothethird, True for the individual but for schools and colleges projects around Raspberry pi more likely to get support because they are curriculum?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe. But it isn't a way to show off a mobile OS (or convergence), just a DE running on Linux.
<tgBot> <neothethird> i guess we wouldn't be opposed to someone creating an image for the raspberry pi, but we would probably not allocate resources to it ourselves. Also, i think dalton has a point with mir becoming a problem for the pi
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, True. But perhaps a contributor to that end.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Might be something @jsalatas wants to do, but I wouldn't guarantee it.
<tgBot> <S_Greg> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/OrhypvlA/file_289.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> uh
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Was that shot on an Ubuntu phone, @S_Greg ?
<tgBot> <S_Greg> Sorry, wrong place ;)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, oh. We'll just assume this is the case since it's a nice picture.
<tgBot> <neothethird> lol
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @UniversalSuperBox, What's that? Sorry I didn't follow the conversation
<tgBot> <Stereofont> If not a whole phone can the pi clamp onto part of a phone and make use of it? (apologies if this sounds ridiculous). I don't know enough
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @jsalatas, Debian/Ubuntu image with Yunit for the Pi
<tgBot> <S_Greg> Not this time. Unfortunately my bq4.5 is dead. For some reason memory is full and have no way to reset/reinstall
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @UniversalSuperBox, Oh!..... :\ … Now? :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stereofont, There are USB modems and touchscreens. Someone posted a Pi phone with a 2G modem here a couple days ago... not very practical
<tgBot> <S_Greg> ... as is locked and locked and crashes when try to go to settings...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @jsalatas, No, not at all. Unless you want to. Your perogative.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I dropped my 4.5 down the toilet. Still works kinda
<tgBot> <neothethird> I hate to be the negative nelly about this, but even with yunit working on the raspberry pi, you would still be pretty far away from a ubuntu touch 15.04 as it's running on the phones...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Indeed.
<tgBot> <S_Greg> Yeah, will try to reflush, but is tricky. As I said - can't access settings to unlock developer mode
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @UniversalSuperBox, I guess I'll take a rain check for now :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @S_Greg, Hmm... can you not use adb from recovery when developer mode is off?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, Not to carry around. To test with though
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Still feels kinda impractical...
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @S_Greg, You mean reflash but I see where you got that from 😀
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Stereofont, i see where you're getting at, it's just very difficult to get there...
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Stereofont, lol
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm... https://forums.ubports.com/topic/509/looking-for-new-maintainer-developer-for-textsecure-signal-app
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I didn't know the Signal app was still working.
<tgBot> <S_Greg> @UniversalSuperBox, No, no successfully,. After attempting still the same clogged/full no idea what memory.. (sorry for spelling, not native English speaker)
<tgBot> <S_Greg> For some reason I'm stuck with this,
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #250: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/250/
<tgBot> <neothethird> @UniversalSuperBox, written in go :/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #914: SUCCESS in 58 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/914/
<tgBot> <S_Greg> Used awesome tool to reinstall ubports from Ubuntu touch
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> eh... which tool?
<tgBot> <neothethird> i suspect he's talking about arcane phone utility
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, I think it's wizardry equipment apparatus
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @S_Greg, SD card still in the slot?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @UniversalSuperBox, holy gadget instrument?
<tgBot> <S_Greg> Right, when go back home will let u know exactly what I'm using and what's going wrong where. @Lionelb yes, I think SD was in the slot.. next time will remove
<tgBot> <Sconio> hi
<tgBot> <Sconio> Do you have news about the bug on the BQ m10 FHD?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Stereofont, that shouldn't matter, but it doesn't hurt trying again
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Sconio, *the* bug?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, the bug!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Don't you know?
<tgBot> <neothethird> maybe i missed a memo
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The bug!
<tgBot> <neothethird> right, that one
<tgBot> <Sconio> @Sconio, !
<tgBot> <Sconio> @Sconio, !
<Mister_Q> @UniversalSuperBox you mean the bug where magic example script is not preinstalled ?
<tgBot> <Sconio> not acces setting
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, shoot! We need to get right on that!
<Mister_Q> yeah please fix it upstream in debian and then make it preinstalled on ubuntu. thanks
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Sconio, what channel is that on?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> As for @Sconio, what have tyou tried to do to troubleshoot?
<tgBot> <Sconio> For the moment I reinstall but still problem
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. You have Ubuntu Tweak Tool installed. Could you try clearing the data for System Settings?>
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It'll take you through the first-time setup again.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Sconio, can you send the logfile at ~/cache/upstart/unity-settings-daemon.log please?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @neothethird, but do this first
<tgBot> <Sconio> ok
<tgBot> <neothethird> @neothethird, also ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log, please
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> that is... quite a namespace.
<tgBot> <neothethird> yeah
<tgBot> <neothethird> welcome to namespace hell
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @demokrit atomos, http://kriscode.blogspot.it/2016/12/easy-containers-on-ubuntu-touch.html?m=1 … go to the end, he explains X forwarding. Anyway, I haven't tested it
<tgBot> <Sconio> not such file or directory
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Sconio, For both?
<tgBot> <Sconio> yes
<tgBot> <neothethird> Huh
<tgBot> <neothethird> That's odd
<tgBot> <Sconio> yes ..
<tgBot> <neothethird> @UniversalSuperBox, @Sconio
<tgBot> <Sconio> I left the default settings and uninstalled the application () then I rebooted, but it still did not allow me to access the parameters.
<tgBot> <neothethird> I'm afraid I don't understand
<tgBot> <Sconio> sorry
<tgBot> <neothethird> Wait, you uninstalled ut tweak tool?
<tgBot> <neothethird> Install it again please
<tgBot> <Sconio> yes
<tgBot> <Sconio> ok
<tgBot> <neothethird> And then open it
<tgBot> <neothethird> There's an option to clear applications cache and config
<tgBot> <neothethird> Do that for the settings app
<tgBot> <Sconio> ok
<tgBot> <Sconio> I purged the application UT tweak and parameters but still the same problem
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> System Settings
<tgBot> <Sconio> I had to set all as a new installation
<tgBot> <Sconio> ok i see
<tgBot> <Sconio> it's ok
<tgBot> <Sconio> But still not resolved
<tgBot> <Sconio> in log viewer
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: Hmm. You have Ubuntu Tweak Tool installed. Could you try clearing the data for System Settings?>
<tgBot> <Sconio> From Log Viewer, can this help me?
<tgBot> <Sconio> "ok"
<tgBot> <Sconio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25401276/
<tgBot> <Sconio> its ok ?
<tgBot> ecnishad08 was added by: ecnishad08
<tgBot> <Sconio> unity8
<tgBot> <Sconio> qtmir.applications: ApplicationManager::remove(appId="ubuntu-system-settings") - before "unity8-dash,logviewer.neothethird_logviewer,ut-tweak-tool.sverzegnassi_ut-tweak-tool,openstore.openstore-team_openstore,ubuntu-system-settings"
<tgBot> <Sconio> unity.topsurfacelist: removeApplication(ubuntu-system-settings)
<tgBot> <mymike00> @Flohack, I'm trying now, but here there's no linux version... https://desktop.github.com
<tgBot> <Sconio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25401695/
#ubports 2017-08-27
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #301: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/301/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #915: SUCCESS in 1 min 42 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/915/
<tgBot> <harishsays> https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2017/05/04/breaking-up-the-container-monolith/
<tgBot> <neothethird> @mymike00, Git is not equal to GitHub
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @mymike00, 1. Git is designed for Linux … 2. GitHub has the most horrible Git client ever … 3. If you're not scared of the command line (and you shouldn't be, Git is easier on the CLI), you should just install it from the repositories. apt-get install git
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #107: SUCCESS in 1.2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/107/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #916: SUCCESS in 0.44 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/916/
<tgBot> <mymike00> Thanks @neothethird and @Lorxu !
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #320: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/320/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #917: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/917/
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @UniversalSuperBox, Obviously it was newegg to track you. Use one of the many Firefox plug-ins to enhance privacy, such as privacy badger or the uBlock with the anti-tracking lists
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I would argue against privacy badger and for uBlock: https://github.com/EFForg/privacybadgerfirefox-legacy/issues/809
<tgBot> <YougoChats> question: i wanted to use a timer, and tried both Stopwatch app and Timer app, but both don't handle tne alarm notification right. Stopwatch app doesn't notify at all when the prone is unlocked, and notifies right away when the phone locks. Timer app always notifies right after the start button is pressed.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> is there a setting i should change, or should i file a bug?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> if bug, against what exactly?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Time used to work correct
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #95: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/95/
<tgBot> <bastos777> @garrogarri, For Firefox and chrome on (Ubuntu) desktop I am very happy with uMatrix
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #918: SUCCESS in 49 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/918/
<tgBot> * RudiHoeger
<tgBot> Daniel_Wood was added by: Daniel_Wood
<tgBot> * shekavu
<tgBot> * shekavu
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Have you guys thought of opening an account on librepay?
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> What's librepay?
<tgBot> <ahoneybun> https://en.liberapay.com/
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Hey @Daniel_Wood o/
<tgBot> <Daniel_Wood> @DanChapman Hey!! Are you well!! Just popped in to see what's going on.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Daniel_Wood Not too bad thanks. ((Well apart from recovering from a nasty car accident). Yourself?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @DanChapman, Damn, I hope you're alright
<tgBot> <Daniel_Wood> @DanChapman, I'm really good thanks. I hope your ok.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Andre Büsgen, No, actually, i haven't heard of this before. Will check it out. We are already on patreon.com/ubports and paypal.me/ubports, if that helps. Also, we accept bitcoin donations: 1DpvghKwhrwZyyCyWMQ2tnLaV3yEznFndB
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @YougoChats, Bump?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @YougoChats, There's a bugreport here, but i'm not sure wat the status is https://github.com/ubports/clock-app/issues/32
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Thanks but not quite what I meant though. While it'd be nice to have the feature in the clock core app, there are (at least) two apps in the open store that have a countdown function. One of them I know worked fine on Canonical UT.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @YougoChats, That's odd. I'm not aware of any changes to the notification system... What app is that?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Both now have problems it the alarm notification. Timer's alarm goes off immediately, and doesn't go off when the time is up. Stopwatch's alarm goes off as soon as the phone is locked (app suspension?) and doesn't go off when the time is up
<tgBot> <YougoChats> since both apps have problems with the notification, an at least one was working fine n time ago, I'm inclined to place the bug in the system rather than the apps
<tgBot> <YougoChats> both app's notifications display as calendar notifications, and clicking them opens the agenda app
<tgBot> <neothethird> Ok, then file it in system, please
<tgBot> <neothethird> that's really odd
<tgBot> <YougoChats> In timer, when starting the app, switch away, switch back, and then set the timer, the notification works properly
<tgBot> <YougoChats> In Stopwatch the only way to get notification when the time is up, is to set a time, start the clock and immediately lock the phone.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Which requires inhuman timing
<tgBot> <mymike00> for me the timer app works if I do not set timers under 1 minute: in that case it goes off quite randomly... BQ E4.5
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @mymike00 wow that consistently works for both the Timer app and Stopwatch app
<tgBot> <YougoChats> funny I've been testing dozens of times, each about 20 seconds because of impatience
<tgBot> <YougoChats> I guess in real life nobody is so busy he can'tstand by for one minute, but stuff like that should work
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Thanks for the feedback, I have a decent idea what to write in the bug now
<tgBot> <YougoChats> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/222
<tgBot> <mymike00> @YougoChats, ============== … IMPORTANT! … Please notice that the app depends on the Alarm API which has some limitations. There are few things you need to know: … 1. Notifications for timers shorten than about a minute are not displayed at the right time.  … from the Timer description in the OpenStore...
<tgBot> <YougoChats> RTFM, duly noted.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> but still it shouldn't just end there
<tgBot> <YougoChats> I'll update the bug to mention the alarm API
<tgBot> Roberto was added by: Roberto
<tgBot> <YougoChats> done
<tgBot> <mymike00> great 👍🏻
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @neothethird, There is a timer app for it
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #251: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/251/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #919: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/919/
#ubports 2018-08-20
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @Mattia990, Share it on xiaomi communites. They have some pretty big fanboys that are also powerusers or at least are trting to be :)
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> Thank you for your work!
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> status of andbox on ut 16.04 rc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> It's not part of the RC. Follow news channel and Q&As for updates
<ubptgbot> Gabriel Goulart was added by: Gabriel Goulart
<ubptgbot> <cc4rll0s> ¿Cómo hacer para que los desarrolladores de UBports añadan soporte a nuevos modelos de celular? … Tengo un Samsung Lite...
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> no es algo así como "pedir" un nuevo modelo de celular... El trabajo de portar un teléfono por lo general es de bastantes meses y sin garantía de éxito. … No obstante hay un proyecto que se llama Halium. Con Halium se pretende facilitar el trabajo de portar nuevos dispositivos aunque no conozco muy bien los detalles
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @cc4rll0s, Carlos, recordá que este es el grupo en inglés; tenemos otro en español también...
<ubptgbot> <cc4rll0s> @Gorsh2, I didn`t realized that. Sorry. 😅😓
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> @Xray2000, FaceBook watching your money is exactly like theif being made CEO of a bank ... … It make absolutely zero sense even to a crazy man. … I don't even have Facebook installed on my phone anymore. … Don't trust FB at all....
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> -> @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> Dmitry B was added by: Dmitry B
<ubptgbot> <Levis Raju> I have a redmi 2 prime / wt88047 and if anyone has a port of Ubuntu touch for it, please share
<ubptgbot> KfGwXppI74 was added by: KfGwXppI74
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> I know that is so expensive, but I think that buying a supported  second hand phone is a better aproach to ubports.
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> For example I buid a second hand Nexus 5 and Ubports works like a charm in it.
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> (I bought, sorry for my so bad English)
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @Mattia990, Oh that's great, well done! There seem to be a lot of people coming to the group looking for Xiaomi ports.
<ubptgbot> <Andreaussi> Hi, ubports support whatsdapp?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Andreaussi, No
<ubptgbot> Jay McCann was added by: Jay McCann
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Andreaussi, At some point, there will be Anbox. But even then we won't 'support' WhatsApp 😂
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> Whatsapp won't support ubports is what the main problem is :)
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Is there any technical reason Whatsapp couldn't work on ubports or is it just that they won't without a big enough market share?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> telegram and matrix work just fine; i'm assuming it's the low market share
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> It's just annoying because everybody seems to use whatsapp instead on sms now (in my experience)
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> yeah, even when i prefer matrix for several reason there's still a crowd of people out there. I hope anbox will make it somewhat-usable
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @JasonMD, I have had success persuading friends and family to use Signal.  That works well with UT
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> hmm forgot about signal, I'll take a look, won't be able to get everyone to change..
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @JasonMD, If Facebook can't spy & track & milk the user, they are not interested in such user running privacy minded clients. … That's why, from a technical point of view, they block all the third-parties efforts in such direction
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Ah right
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> That makes more sense
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> Hi. Can you ad Navigation Buttons (Cursor left, right,...) and Copy and Paste Buttons at the Keyboard, please. I have " Wurstfinger" (thick fingers).
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Long press on the space bar opens the edit cursor
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @toam_n, Hold down on space bar to get cursor movement
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 😊
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> ahem 😂
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> Sorry, dont work. The Keyboard changed to a blank Keyboard
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> ok! i got it
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, don't lift your finger and drag ;)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> 👍
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> Tanks!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Welcome
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> You made my life easier
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> Sorry, i mean Thanks! Not Panzer
<ubptgbot> <Mattia990> @padraic7a, Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> So, i would like to have a copy and paste move!  :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> think of a possible way on how to implement that and create an issue...you never know, someone might implement it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @toam_n, But Panzer Girls is a great show. :)
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> Fwd from dohbee: But Panzer Girls is a great show. :)
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> @dohbee, I like it too
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> if I were a panzer girl , I would probably go to this school: Schwarzwaldgipfel-Mädchenschule
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> based on my home country.
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> in the 90' i read the Tank Girl Comics.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 'Slightly' off topic 😉
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> Its strongly off topic :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mmm, yeah, i don't think that anime features ubuntu/unity in it :)
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> The Tanks run with Ubuntu Linux ;)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I just realized why you mentioned Panzer … I remember Panzer Front for PS1 LOL … offtopic :)
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> Thanks > Tanks = in german Panzer
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> Oh, you played games on the SuperFamicom with CD Driv. ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sorry. there's @ubports_ot for off topic chat, if you want to continue the discussion :)
<ubptgbot> DjyHMpxW92 was added by: DjyHMpxW92
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> And Now for Something completky different: … Can we implement a Keyboard layout in the OS wide Layout (English, German, ...)like the Terminal Keyboard ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not sure i understand the question exactly. Terminal relies on the system OSK
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> With this solutation, you can switch everywhere from normal layout to the Interface navigation with commands layout
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, you're asking for the command key features in terminal app, to be merged to the OSK?
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> i have the problem, my fingertips are damaged. and the screen of my nexus 5 is small. the Keyboard buttons are small.
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> @dohbee, yes, sir
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, i would say there are certainly some accessibility issues in various parts of UT, including the keyboard
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not sure adding the full command key stuff from terminal app makes sense, though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but if you could, please open an issue at https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch describing the issues you're facing (please describe the problems, rather than suggested solutions)
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> i dont want the full Kommandos
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> commands
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i know
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> i think about a solution for me and other peaple with fingertips handycap abd small screens. :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but a vague feature request, rather than a description of a problem, may be interpreted wrongly and lead to overly complex implementations (c.f. MS Office)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which is why it's better to describe the problems, and then later have a discussion about solutions with developers/designers, and trust that they can do the right thing :)
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> ok. tank you!
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> i think so. yoe, the devs and peaple around UBports are my heroes.
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> with your work, i can live slightly in freedom
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> :)
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> sorry for my bad english. my school l teacher was not good in english.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no problem
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> Dankeschön!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's also @UBports_Deutsch if you wish to join the German speaking group :)
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> im in it too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> great 👍
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> Have a nice day. Thank you for all the fish. ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> cheers
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> Im goibg to my desk and think about the number 42
<ubptgbot> Dalpat Singh was added by: Dalpat Singh
<ubptgbot> <Dalpat Singh> Hey guys... joined this group for first time, interested in porting ubuntu touch on samsung devices
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Welcom Dalpat! That is fantastic to hear! Have a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get started in this community. For porting, you are looking for the Halium project in particular.
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> ...which isn't directly linked there.
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> https://t.me/halium
<ubptgbot> <Dalpat Singh> @peternerlich, Thankyou. I read about it on official wiki. Looks complicated, but I have a spare galaxy note 4 therefore I will surely try to port :)
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Perfect. Have a good stay and good luck!
<ubptgbot> <Dalpat Singh> 🤠
<ubptgbot> mr_annonymouss was added by: mr_annonymouss
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> Any one send me the link for Ubuntu Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> Download
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the supported devices list is in the group description, and that page has instructions on how to install
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not an Android ROM, so you cannot download a zip and install via TWRP, if that's what you're asking for
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> Yes
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> Then how do i
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> Install
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> You look at the group description, follow the link and follow the instructions.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ is how
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> Ubport installer is enough to install. Ubuntu on bexuw 5
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> *Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> Or any external files needed to download
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need to have adb/fastboot installed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and bootloader needs to be unlocked
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> I don't have Ubuntu in pc
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> Windows only I have
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it runs on windows. you need to install the google adb driver package
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> @dohbee, Already unlocked
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> Now I am running custom rom
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> Just tell me step
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> Through window
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> S
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> follow the instructions on the web site
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> It has only through Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> When you get to "install ubuntu touch" select "WIndows"
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> Ok then
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> @alan_griffiths, U meam ubport installer
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> @alan_griffiths
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> ??
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You have been given the links to the UBports installer and the details of how to use it. Please take the time to read that
<ubptgbot> jeevanreddy1999 was added by: jeevanreddy1999
<ubptgbot> <imparker> Okay I think this payday I'm going to order that meizu.
<ubptgbot> <imparker> I found out a family member has AT&T and has an old tablet they don't use much anymore but has a SIM card. They're gonna let me use the card for the phone.
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> Does the Signal-app work the same way in UBports as it does in andorid (so that it can become the standard sms-app). I'm currently using Signal on my Android-phone and would like to continue doing so.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, it is a separate app
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> SMS still comes through Messaging
<ubptgbot> <imparker> Someone on here once told me that there was some form if it that works on there though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm not sure if Signal for UT can be used on the same account as Signal for Android... I don't think that the system is set up for that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's worth a try though
<ubptgbot> <imparker> Could the electron app that works on ubuntu desktop work?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, there is a native app.
<ubptgbot> <imparker> oh okay nice
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> @UniversalSuperBox, OK - just to be clear: Are you saying that my current signal app, that I've opted for as "default text-message app", is still running via the sms-service, or just that it will only be able to function in that way on UB?
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> *UT
<ubptgbot> <imparker> @lindisfarne, I think he's saying that sms will function on the phone but signal won't
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Signal will get Signal messages, Messaging will get SMS and MMS messages
<ubptgbot> <imparker> ohhh so it'd be just another messenger, not 2in1?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Correct.
<ubptgbot> <imparker> my bad. Not optional but I could live with that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Currently there is no way to hook into SMS on UT. Only the built-in app can receive those messages.
<ubptgbot> <imparker> understood. What's standing in the way of tieing them together?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The ability to receive messages from anything except the Messages app
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There is no API for it
<ubptgbot> <imparker> ah okay
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> Thank you for the reply. Fingers crossed that one day it will work on UT too :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, and IMO, there shouldn't be. that's exactly how FB ends up reading all your messages that aren't on FB too
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that said the opposite would be usefull :^3
<ubptgbot> 仰望星空 was added by: 仰望星空
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> Does anyone know if the Fairphone2 supports these frequencies: … HSPA network on the 1700 and 2100 MHz frequencies, also known as AWS or Band 4. AWS-3 or Band 66 frequency.  … When I put the SIM in FP2 it only connects to roaming networks.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @exar_kun, https://www.frequencycheck.com/models/ARX3x/fairphone-2-fp2-dual-sim-lte
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so "nope"
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> @dohbee, Ok. Thanks for translating. I had trouble making sure.
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> Also: is there a good way to save the contacts from my android phone so I can get them on the other phone with UBT?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I haven't tried lately, but I think that we have import of .vcf files
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @UniversalSuperBox, we do
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> In Android you can go to Settings from the Contacts app and export a .vcf file
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then put that file on your UT device, open it with the File Manager and send it to the Contacts app
<ubptgbot> <jonny> In Android contacts app you can export vcard (vcf)
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Oh, you were faster
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> Ok. Any links on a how-to for the not-so-tech-savvy?
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> Ah, cheers for the reply Dalton. Didn't see that before.
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> Great chat with so many helpful people!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :D
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, I am also not sure but I think the bestvway would be to create an account in UT, then have Android as second device, rather than the other way round
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @lindisfarne, If you saved to SIM you should be able to recover those
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] I am also not sure but I think the best way would be to create an account in UT, then have Android as second device, rather than the other way round
<ubptgbot> Jimmy Otica was added by: Jimmy Otica
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, that loses 90% of the details, and creates duplicates if contacts have more than 1 number, plus you can only store 200 or something, on the SIM
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or maybe less. i forget exact number
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> True. But it is simple 😊
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, simple would be just having your contacts in google, and signing into your account on UT, and letting them sync
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which, if you're a non-technical user, you've probably already got them synced to google anyway
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> which is not gonna fly with google ehehehe
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> btw since i heard the term hdmi-cec yesterday i've been reminded of one part of convergence we haven't heard about in a while "Ubuntu TV"
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> flees
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no ubuntu tv
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> Ubuntu on an intel compute stick with kodi? I guess
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> ubuntu TV was based on Unity 7 right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Nextcloud is another contacts sync mechanism not yet mentioned but more for advanced users admittedly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, the demoware might have been, but if things went anywhere, it would have been unity8 too
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah I meant the ones they showed in the public
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it was all very demoware
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but CES2012 we were still doing ubuntu one file sync, with music store and stuff
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I guess Canonical likes announcing things in demoware state LOL
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ohw it wasn't even a prototype hmmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, everyone does
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> Yes, the announcement was "here's this technology opportunity, partner with us and we'll help you select the hardware and build the software."
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We announced Anbox support before it existed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> Nobody was willing to put a powerful processor or enough memory into a TV to run it.  So they didn't partner with anyone.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, Erm. Samsung…
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i was thinking the ubuntu tv interface could allow browsing media with a TV remote
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> erm, all those kickstarters i supported and still haven't received the product from
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> there was 👀
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> it was advertised as a part of convergence and i'm sure there was a recent video about the code from 2012 🤔
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> no it never got as far as a stick
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> crud lag
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 👀
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i believe it was "plug your phone to a tv and it turns into ubuntu tv"
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> so basically we need an android ut migration app 🤔
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, it was not
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Fuseteam, that's part of the convergence dream :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> might was well make it a console LOL
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> @Fuseteam, How could it tell if it was a tv and not a monitor?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @samuele963, It shouldn't care. But the EDID will tell it what's attached.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @samuele963, no keyboard/mouse 😏
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Javacookies, yep i'm a supporter of the full convergence dream :^3
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, monitors don't have those either
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> @dohbee, Not with that attitude!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nhaines, where we're going, we don't need keyboard/mouse
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> A stern look already reboots my FP2 so features are already landing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i wonder if we'll have working brain interfaces before textblades ship for real
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh my 👀
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but i was referring to when you only connect to a tv/monitor ya get tv interface when you connect........extra input devices you get desktop interface 😏
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well you'd get windowed mode, because the phone acts as virtual touchpad
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> search textblade
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> *searches
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that's true too i suppose i didn't consider that since i don't the good experiences using a phone as a touch pad (ﾉ≧ڡ≦)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> in that case tho there really isn't a good way to differentiate the tv use case from a pc use case other then locking tvs to tv mode 🤔
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that textblade never shipped huh 👀
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] searches textblade
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> Hello everyone, I don't know if there is anyone here who could answer questions about plans for browser-ng?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What's going on?
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> I'm working with a small web development cooperative
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> that has been focusing on progressive web apps
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> it would be a huge help to us if PWAs worked on ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Don't they though?
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> not now, Dalton
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can embed the QtWebEngine right into your app on 16.04, or Ubuntu.Web on 15.04
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> i've been watching the discussion on the need to rewrite the browser once 16.04 is finalized
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And I believe there are Apache Cordova templates for Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> Dalton, one of my former students became very familiar with this
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> he ported a firefox os app to ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> cordova support has been abandoned
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> he got it to work
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> but it means possible trouble ahead unless it becomes officially supported again
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> For sure... Unfortunately support like that requires a maintainer and I don't think the core team here has the time.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Anyone is certainly welcome... I'd appreciate it for sure
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> i wasn't trying to ask for anything from the core team
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> requires someone actively working with the cordova people too
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> just inquiring about current plans
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> I'm sure PWA will be in the plans for browswer-ng
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> since it will be such a big win for ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> on a related note, anyone have an idea when 16.04 will show up as an update on my 15.04 phone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> iirc, the cordova plug-in/backend/whatever for ubuntu, was maintained in upstream cordova, not as a separate project, which is why it's not supported from there, given canonical dropping interest in building the phone
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> right, rodney
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> but once ubports has a larger profile, it might be reasonable to ask them to support it again, yes?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jelkner, if you're on RC channel, soon i think, but if you're on stable, not until OTA5, so maybe a couple months or more still
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> thanks, rodney
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> i'm a school teacher
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> and my ubuntu phone is my only one
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> i just got a classroom phone for testing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jelkner, i think it would need someone actively maintaining the stuff, and putting in the work to keep it going
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> i'll put 15.04 on that
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> i mean 16.04
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> but i'll wait for the official update for my main phone
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> thanks!
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> I'm having difficulties understanding: what is a "scope" in relation to apps?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a cut-down app that is displayed as a separate page on the home screen
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And something that we're planning to remove
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> Ok. Cheers.
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> Remove - like it will disappear as an app altogether, or it will become a full app?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Remove, like scopes will no longer be part of the Ubuntu Touch ecosystem
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> OK - so what about Telegram?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> telegram is an app
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Telegram is an app
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ☞
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> :D
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> Ok - it just says "scope" on https://open-store.io/app/com.ubuntu.telegram
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> But that is great news :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, that's maybe an issue with the store then
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> Ok - thank you for the response once again :) :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm if the selling point of scopes was to be part of the homescreen hmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not quite
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> really, the "selling point" was "they're not apps, so they're quicker to develop"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which was kind of not really true
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> s̶a̶d̶l̶y̶
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i'm kinda thinking about what scopes mean for the end user but interesting selling point
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I'm one user that liked them, or a few at least. I like the idea of an agreggator of different sources that could work as a "homescreen" of sorts. Of course, if an app does the same then it's mostly, well, the same.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's where the problem came in
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Scopes became so complex that there was really little difference between them and an app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But the drawbacks to creating a scope were many... You were limited to one paradigm (you need to make your UI like this), you had limited interaction between yourself and other apps or scopes...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's just undue complexity for little gain
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Understandable.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Moreso in its backend, unity8-dash, and all of its ridiculous needs
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @lindisfarne, There was a Telegram 'app' and a Telegram 'scope. Confusing …
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think both of them come with telegram-app
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The scope is a companion
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> and it's just as complex
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, they are in the same package
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which is how it should be
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the real problem is all the scopes front-end stuff, which made things overly complex
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, I never understood the point beyond claiming to be 'different'. But hey…
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, that was the point
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, I will remove the scope soon
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "how does a new phone OS differentiate itself in an already saturated market, when it doesn't have a million apps in the store already"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nowadays Google is giving us an in with locking down the AOSP
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But that's an in with manufacturers, not necessarily users
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, With ethically conscious users, yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We have those, too
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And as long as there are enough people paying or contributing to make Ubuntu Touch exist, it will
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> #DaltonForPresident
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Technically I'm not on the Foundation Board of Directors at all, but I'm happy to make speeches if you want. ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Why people are buying electric cars, they are overexpensive and suffer from short ranges. They would be better off with buying gasoline
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yet sales is increasingh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what has that got to do with ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> its an example how you can make minority share in a saturated market, and hope that it will still grow though its a bit against market and marketing laws
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> People do make ethical choices, even if they cost more
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The golden ticket, though, is making it more than an ethical choice
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think i'd call buying a Tesla an "ethical" choice
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But an economical one
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> ethical is below 1% of market
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> tesla is in the red still too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so not really succeeding
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Well overall but the car itself seems to be black
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, An electric tram is more ethical. But I think Florian meant Nissan Leaf
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> They just reinvest all their money
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think that's true
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Google it. Why naks giving them money still
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> banks
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> They can show their figures in such a way that on the long run they must get into black figures automatically
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you don't have a $52bn market cap, and -20% profit margin, because of "reinvesting your money"
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And yet he gets all the money he wants
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're in the weeds. Tesla doesn't make the only electric car
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure there's also Delorean
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well no one has 1.21 jiggawatts lying around
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it still has nothing to do with ubuntu. :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're seeing an interesting shift right now where Google is locking down Android and threatening to invest in Fuscia (Which I can't spell to save my life), an even more locked down platform. Manufacturers bought into Android because it was something they could add their own value to... Now they're just Google's slaves.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> our hopes for success didn't get us to where we are today with it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The golden ticket comes from being the option that's actually open, that manufacturers can actually add value to and reap value from
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Backed by a Foundation that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Why is Enter so close to apostrophe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least you don't have an ISO keyboard
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Backed by a Foundation that's interested in self-sustatining and not in endless profit margins
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> sustatining
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> sustaining
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Solar is cheaper than coal now. It helped that early adopters made the economies of scale possible
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So yeah... that's the economic standpoint boiled down into a couple sentences
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> part of the problem is manufacturers are intersted in eveer growing profit margins
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe so, but that doesn't have to affect us.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> everything is a compromise
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and none of that has any bearing on what i said that @Flohack replied to. one must have a way to differentiate one's self when entering an already saturated market
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Stereofont, It's OT, but can you pm me with links that support that? I'd like to check them out...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Gorsh2, Will do
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> (Sticker, 512x468) https://irc.ubports.com/GXyX0NRa.webp
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @jelkner, did anyone answer this? I'm catching up ;)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @jelkner, nice!  one day our experience will be (nearly) bug free. I'm small business guy with only Ubuntu Touch so I'm with you...
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> what makes UT different from android? why convergence ofc :^3
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that said it sounds more like scopes need to be rethought one day
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> tldr for those joining us now: scopes need, when it comes to users a differentiating functionality when it comes to devs it shouldn't be more complex then apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, Convergence is only a difference when it's complete and working
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> +1
#ubports 2018-08-21
<ubptgbot> Craig Cohen was added by: Craig Cohen
<ubptgbot> <Craig Cohen> Hey all, I am attempting the touch install on a nexus 5 and was wondering if the phone has to be unlocked ? I am old supernewb and just not sure
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, the bootloader on the phone must be unlocked to install
<ubptgbot> <Craig Cohen> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Guys and gals, another question, thinking about moving to 16.04... You see any reason for the Syncthing app (vivid) not to work on Xenial if I install it?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Has it been rebuilt yet?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Sorry, what do you mean by that?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://open-store.io/app/syncthing.zeropointenergy
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Looks like it hasn't been uploaded to the Xenial store
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Exactly, that's why I'm asking
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> If you think it would still work if I download the click package and just try
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm... Not sure if it has compiled stuff or not
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ZeroPointEnergy, you over there?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> He is not
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Is that Jakob?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Andreas. https://github.com/ZeroPointEnergy/syncthing-click
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. Not sure where he's ended up...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not idling in Halium, either
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> So (sorry for my thickness) using those we could build it for xenial?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I suppose?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Good enough. Once I swap to Xenial I'll try
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> @Stereofont, I can't able to install Ubuntu on my phone through window only recovery working and additional files still delay to download so how to install through ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> @dohbee @alan_griffiths
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey, no need to ping people who might be asleep anyway
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There are people in the welcome and install room who love to help people get started on Ubuntu Touch. maybe try joining @WelcomePlus and ask there
<ubptgbot> <Abrahamarv> @Gorsh2, ¿Cual es ese?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Might be a little bit until you get an answer, it's not a good time for most of the world
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Abrahamarv, https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<ubptgbot> <Abrahamarv> @Gorsh2, Gracias!
<ubptgbot> <mr_annonymouss> @UniversalSuperBox, Ok
<ubptgbot> <AngelDMercedes> I hate to be that fella but has there been any progress with the port for the oneplus 3/3t or are all the efforts being put on the 16.04 version?
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> @AngelDMercedes, Right, 16.04 has been a priority. Once that is more stable, there is opportunity to branch out to more features and ports. It's always open for community contributions though, so if there were someone with the skills to help out in that area, then there is documentation and guidance for such things.
<ubptgbot> <AngelDMercedes> I could try to port it again but I am just afraid the process will kick my ass for the second time lol
<ubptgbot> <AngelDMercedes> I tried once with the nexus 6 and that didn't work out so well
<ubptgbot> <AngelDMercedes> got super close but didn't get it to fully boot
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> Good on you for taking the first steps. That is admirable. There may be someone with more experience who can give some advice.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> When I'm using the terminal on UT and I switch to another application, why does an ssh session end?
<ubptgbot> <AngelDMercedes> I have Ubuntu touch on a Oneplus one (borrowed phone) and that was super easy to install
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> Hey guys.... … Can I use UBPorts as a base and then create my own phone OS flavor based off of that?
<ubptgbot> <AngelDMercedes> You are free to do so, it is open source
<ubptgbot> <agesly> What license it has?
<ubptgbot> <AngelDMercedes> most likely gpl
<ubptgbot> <agesly> V3?
<ubptgbot> <AngelDMercedes> Not sure lol
<ubptgbot> <agesly> Some parts seems to be v3 and others are licensed with LGPL as well (just looked at some of the repos)
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> @amolith, IIRC UT has not an concept of multi-tasking (yet), so if you leave a window the application is suspended.  … You should be able to `fg` the ssh session you hade previously after you switch back to the terminal, but you won't have readline-support, so it's not really useful. … I think you can disable the suspend beh
<ubptgbot> aviour for specific apps somewhere in gconf, but I am not sure where exactly atm and if that stops suspending shell sessions on leaving the terminal window.
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> @criztovyl, Well, I just tried disabeling app suspension for the terminal app and my ssh sessiob is still running. :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Probably the easier way to prevent app suspension is using UT Tweak tool
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> @criztovyl, You can use the UT Tweak Tool from the Open Store and then can disable the suspension when you switch from "Behaviour" to "Apps Scopes" using the Hamburger menu, scrolling down to „Terminal” and enabeling „Prevent App Suspension”. :)
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> @advocatux, i type too slow :D
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :D
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> @criztovyl, note that your app might now be killed by the system if memory is low. (killed, not suspended)
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> btw, just for fun i recently hacked together a script that shuffles my music album-based, it was fun. :D
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> i wrote a little qml file that binds to media-scanner and writes all available tracks to stdout/log using an list model. (so you still have to manually scroll through all the tracks, but that's not that bad)
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> i write out the tracks as json, extracting those lines from the log using a shell script.
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> that json(s) i parse using python, which the groups by album and shuffles by that.
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> iat the end i create a playlist with those tracks in the music app's sqlite playlist database.
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> and all with only the terminal app, vi and qmlviewer. :D
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> [Edit] and all with only the terminal app, vim and qmlviewer. :D
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> (vim in terminal app)
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> much fun
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> maybe i can upload the sources somewhere somewhen
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> @criztovyl, using python's sqlite module
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @criztovyl the music app needs some love and it seems you have the necessary skills to do the job 😉 … Just in case you want to take a look https://github.com/ubports/music-app/issues
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Of course, the main issue is this https://github.com/ubports/music-app/issues/1 :)
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> I already thought about that, especially because the music app is _so_ important to me, but I am not sure if I can take that time currently. (And I don't want to make promises for the future I can't hold.)
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> Sorry. :/
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> @criztovyl, ```phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ubuntu-app-usage … webbrowser-app                                                  6127256 seconds … com.ubuntu.music_music                                          2457214 seconds … [...]```
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> @criztovyl, [Edit] ```phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ubuntu-app-usage … webbrowser-app               6127256 seconds … com.ubuntu.music_music       2457214 seconds … [...]```
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> but now you asked i increased the priority a little bit, let's see.
<ubptgbot> <criztovyl> the priority which project to try next ^^
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think you don't have to commit yet … you can start by checking some issues that you think you can solve with the time you can give 👍
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> you'd be surprised there are issues that are easy to fix 😉
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @criztovyl, No problem
<ubptgbot> <lschmelting> Hi, do i need to have an existing OS with developer mode installed to use the ubports-installer? The thing is, i wiped the system, so i can't set developer mode anywhere anymore. In the installer, i select my FP2 manually, but the installer waits for me to reboot into ubports recovery, and can't detect my devices there (when the
<ubptgbot>  ubports recovery is loaded).
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If all you have on the device is the UBports recovery, the developer status doesn't apply. This looks like FP2 being troublesome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Try an early version of the installer. 0.1.12 or earlier
<ubptgbot> leonardoagqz was added by: leonardoagqz
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee, what is it missing atm? (aside from tv)
<ubptgbot> <lschmelting> @Stereofont, will try now
<ubptgbot> <lschmelting> Btw, do you guys recommend to try 16.04/rc or stay with 15.04/stable? I do want to use it as a daily driver, but only things i need working is call function + telegram
<ubptgbot> <lschmelting> [Edit] Btw, do you guys recommend to try 16.04/rc or stay with 15.04/stable? I do want to use it as a daily driver, but the only features i need are call function + telegram
<ubptgbot> <lschmelting> i tried version 0.1.12-beta and 0.1.7-beta, both version didn't detect my fp2 when it entered the ubports recovery. Gonna flash an android image, enable developer options, and try again
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> My vote is for 16.04 rc 👍
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 15.04 is very dated and security is a struggle because it is so old. 16.04 is a much better implementation
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It seems there's still something going wrong with FP2 and the installer though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, Most everything. TV is irrelevant
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @advocatux, +111111111
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I'm noticing some issues that I haven't had the opportunity to test yet but sometimes, entire albums won't play. Not sure if it's because there are so many tracks, if it's an issue with the file format (shouldn't be though), or something else.
<ubptgbot> Bonn333 was added by: Bonn333
<ubptgbot> <profetik777> @criztovyl, This might be an opportunity to do a email blast for a call "call for maintainers" and highlight the music app as a high priority. I recall the email list has sub-segments of devs vs those who are just following the project. Just a thought...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's a mailing list too?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Rodney Dawes (Telegram): eeeh what i thought it was working :eyes: are you referring to apps?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> didn't know that 👀
<ubptgbot> <profetik777> (Photo, 1504x739) https://irc.ubports.com/64NDqWsh.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @profetik777, Mailing list ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, convergence isn't any one thing. apps is a huge part of it, and being able to render on an external display is a very small part
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, The marketing ones
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The mass mailing lists, rather
<ubptgbot> Nageenchand was added by: Nageenchand
<ubptgbot> <Nageenchand> hello guys
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> we are planning a 'larger reach out' for devs.  mailing lists may be part of this process.  all eyes are focused on popping 16.04 out of the womb (nice visual eh??) and then it's world domination from there.   more on this as the story develops.  Stay tuned here and, of course, if you aren't subscribed to the telegram news cha
<ubptgbot> nnel you can do that in one click here: … https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> and.. wassup @profetik777 nice to see you back
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah so you are refering to apps makes sense yeah hehe silly me
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Nageenchand, Hi & welcome! I think you'll find this https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome interesting :)
<ubptgbot> <sfm_vert> Video von Sebastian Maier
<ubptgbot> <sfm_vert> (Video, 13s) https://irc.ubports.com/Lgtj5X8Q.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm is there still a lag?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> sent@12:59utc-3
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> doesn't look like it 👀
<ubptgbot> <profetik777> @UniversalSuperBox, Yeah, sorry, had to step away.
<ubptgbot> <profetik777> @wayneoutthere, 'ello, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <lschmelting> @lschmelting, I flashed lineageos 15.1 and then installed via ubports installer. I'm on 16.04/rc now :)
<ubptgbot> <lschmelting> @Stereofont, Thank you for your suggestions :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @lschmelting, Excellent!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I'm very glad to help you! .....
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/nr3PGlYA.mp4
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/c4z3dvJU.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> GIF
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Sorry, wrong group. … It's for QA :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> k
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 👀
<ubptgbot> <Zetarancio> (Photo, 1280x920) https://irc.ubports.com/2zeQ7A4S.png Scusa, dovevo
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> Valve announced they will be letting linux users play windows games on steam via wine built into steam 😄
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> Whoops meant to post that in OT
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> but thanks that are good news for me 😂
#ubports 2018-08-22
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh my goo finally 👀
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> praise goo
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/yxGmwuGW.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 😂
<ubptgbot> liamolua was added by: liamolua
<ubptgbot> <liamolua> Hey all!
<ubptgbot> <Craig Cohen> sooooo, can any of you help with the installation of touch on a nexus 5 ?
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> What seems to be the issue?
<ubptgbot> <Craig Cohen> When I reboot to bootloader nothing seems to happen
<ubptgbot> <liamolua> Do any of you know if anyone is working on a Nexus 6P port still. I remember there was a "Unsupported" or a "Under Development" tab that listed the Nexus 6P but it seems to be removed.
<ubptgbot> <liamolua> [Edit] Do any of you know if anyone is working on a Nexus 6P port still? I remember there was a "Unsupported" or a "Under Development" tab that listed the Nexus 6P but it seems to be removed.
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> @Craig Cohen, Seems to be a known issue on Windows from my experience, but apparently it works fine on Linux.
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @thre4dinf0, Yep, I managed to install from a Linux VM without any issues
<ubptgbot> <Craig Cohen> ok, so I had old laptop with 32bit pro and wanted to install touch on my nexus 5...I needed a 64bit to utilize ubports installer, bought a new hp desktop and installed ubuntu 18.04 on a dual boot setup.(im old please excuse my newberyness) cant get the wifi to work to use ubuntu to intall touch on phone so I attempted the window
<ubptgbot> s way which failed.  Any suggestions ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I know that @WelcomePlus has people who have all the install secrets, but they might be asleep right now. Worth a try!
<ubptgbot> <Craig Cohen> wifi works on pc partition not on ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <Craig Cohen> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Craig Cohen> ok so I am supernewb is welcomeplus another group and where do I find the links to other support groups for clueless peeps like me?
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @Craig Cohen, Yes, it's another group, you can get there by just tapping @WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <Craig Cohen> I miss my commodore 64
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Hey guys, is it possible to install Ubports on the oneplus one with windows or have I to use a Linux machine? I haven't read the how-to yet!
<ubptgbot> Ponysmasher was added by: Ponysmasher
<ubptgbot> <Ponysmasher> Why camera bug still not cleared
<ubptgbot> <jonny> If Canonical didn't allow us to use the name 'Ubuntu Touch' any more we should call it 'UBinTouch'
<ubptgbot> <Ponysmasher> Or ubos
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> @deedend, The installer works on windows as well.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @deedend, Its possible with the Windows version of the installer ;)
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Thanks mates
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @deedend, Yes I used windows10 a few weeks back. As a fall back version 0.1.9 of the installer still works well on windows if you hit any issues. Other things as normal dev mode, usb debugging etc.etc. Good luck see you again in UBports land : )
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @jonny, 😂
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Damn my one plus one does not enter in bootloader... I can access only fastboot apparently
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Craig Cohen, Wifi card drivers can be a problem with Ubuntu desktop. Using an old Android phone as a modem will get you going temporarily while you locate drivers
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Do I need TWRP?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> No, you don't need it
<ubptgbot> <liamolua> Anyone here in Australia know if there is a retailer selling FairPhone (2) devices to here. Fairphone does not ship to Australia apparently.
<ubptgbot> <deedend> I am not sure if this oneplus one has root, and I can't access to the bootloader only to fastboot mode
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @deedend, If you join https://t.me/WelcomePlus (that's the UBports install group) they can help you there
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Also, you don't need root
<ubptgbot> <Ponysmasher> Hey someone answer my question
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ponysmasher, Don't be rude.
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> @Ponysmasher, With that attitude no one will!!
<ubptgbot> <Ponysmasher> What's rude with rude
<ubptgbot> <Ponysmasher> [Edit] What's rude with that
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> Just be patient
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> :-)
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Ponysmasher, Nobody is obliged to answer your question. So don't make demands.
<ubptgbot> <Ponysmasher> @alan_griffiths, Just answer or shut up don't give stupid advice
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> Wow you seem like a jackass
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> You don't deserve any advice with that attitude IMO
<ubptgbot> <Ponysmasher> U seem like a asshole
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> Whoa whoa whoa. If you DEMAND that people give an answer or else, nobody will
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> Thank you btw
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/73wB0SX2.png
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> Go back to bed
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Ponysmasher, Florian from UBports. Alan is one of the makers of Mir and a well-known Canonical employee. If you think he is giving stupid advices then probably we all are stupid here. This is a last warning or you will get kicked
<ubptgbot> <Ponysmasher> Answer me or not
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> It's Wednesday, will there be an rc release today?
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> @Ponysmasher, Michael. You didn't seem to get what we meant.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 496x686) https://irc.ubports.com/LvmoEf2f.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Spam reported and kicked
<ubptgbot> <Ponysmasher> Every time when some one questions this is the reply from u all
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Get a life
<bshah> @Flohack fun xD
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @Ponysmasher, Well man, if you wanna get some answers, you should not be rude to people. Nobody wants to speak with rude guys
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @bshah, I love such people 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Wow 1242 accounts are already on our ban list just for this room
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Just one person? 🤣
<bshah> @Flohack: rofl, that guy started ranting in plamo group
<bshah> insta ban
<bshah> :P
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Been too hard on the coffee or just a potty mouthed kid..?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> It's Arvind/King again
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/nay0DhqZ.png
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> I think I just missed something haha
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> looool
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> That's inappropriate too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No need to be just as rude to the troll
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> @Greenman64squid, People are wierd
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> @dohbee, Sorry dawg
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The Code of Conduct goes both ways. :)
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> Like the FreeBSD no hugs thing?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Greenman64squid, Feeding the trolls only encourages them. Best to ignore
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> He's deleted his account LMAO so he wasn't trolling
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> [Edit] He's deleted his account so he wasn't trolling
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> Wow all it took was a bit of wittiness for him to go nuclear
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> Anyway, back on topic. Ubuntu on your telephone must be awesome. Mine isn't supported but hey I would love to try!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Greenman64squid, Which device have you got?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It isn't 'mainstream' Ubuntu btw
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> Samsung galaxy grand prime
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Lol, just got a PM from his other account that was already banned
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> That's dedication
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/T2NZgYQN.png
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/dS4epeKd.png
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/YUkfnH02.png
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/1Ddy4zMM.png
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/Pr6BfHJy.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Greenman64squid, Its OK! Stop sending those screen!
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> My bad
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> thx
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> By the way I didn't even know that there were MAJOR linux players in this chat (like a chanonical employee)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yeah we here
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Greenman64squid, We are a serious project though we sometimes dont look like, especially in the Q&As ^^
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> lmao what did I miss here
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> Did I miss a rude troll? :P
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> Haha
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> He had some juicy insults
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> 'Juicy' with sarcasm
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> Yeah, some people are really interesting
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Greenman64squid, I don't think anyone has done any work on those. Most new users go for Nexus5 or OnePlusOne but you may find a Nexus7 2013 wifi tablet at a very low price
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> Very cook
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> [Edit] Very cool
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Hello there ! Does anyone know an URL with an basic Libertine-container (desktop app) HOWTO-like available ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/libertine.html
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> If you want to use the GUI, is pretty self-explanatory but you have to hit the enter key for searches (it's a bug)
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Thank You !!!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're welcome!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Also this can help you http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/libertine-container-manager.1.html
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Also this can help you too http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/libertine-container-manager.1.html
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Awesome ! Thanks a lot !
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Valiant5> Is softeher client supported by Ubuntu touch??
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If you mean SoftEther, Ubuntu Touch has VPN support
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> OpenVPN is supported
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> SoftEther is not. I would say it's also a bit questionable and I would advise against using it anyway.
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> How are the possibilities to boot on a Huawei P9 (EVA) ?
<ubptgbot> Wile E was added by: Wile E
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @lindisfarne, Do you mean UT? The possibility is "if someone made a UT port for that device" :)
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> @advocatux, Yes :) - is that a hard thing to do? Or is it something that can be done by a mere mortal?
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> I worry a bit about the hardware because it has two lenses on the back
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @lindisfarne, In short: hard :) … See https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html … But if you have the knowledge & the skills & and all the necessary parts then...
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> allright - thanks :) - Guess i'll be sticking to trying the ol' nexus 5 boot then. And maybe one beautiful (and more skillfull) day in the future I can make it work.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @lindisfarne, You're welcome. … BTW, more devices are coming to UT but they are not ready yet
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> Great :) Looking forward to it :)
<ubptgbot> <Wile E> It's Wednesday why no new rc yet?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It isn't midnight yet…
<ubptgbot> <Wile E> Is OTA 4 reason for delay
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Of course that is possible. It is a very busy time
<ubptgbot> <Wile E> What's the email of ubports for help
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Wile E, What you need?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, AntiStorm bot automatically adds people to the ban list who are spamming other chats
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So it's not our ban list
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a collective ban list
<ubptgbot> sonicher0 was added by: sonicher0
<ubptgbot> <sonicher0> Hi, now that PostmarketOS is working on a mainline kernel for the Nexus 5, Fairphone 2 and OP One... is there any plans to implement this on Ubports?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0ywUcwyW.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @sonicher0, Ubuntu on phones is pretty heavily dependent on hybris, so it is not a trivial thing to do. Does mainline have 100% hardware support as good as the binary blob drivers?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I'm just still unable to figure out why all these mobile os are doing separate projects.  I "think" it's because some of them allow lower CPU processors to work (Plasma?) while UBports Ubuntu Touch is more focused on convergence, big CPU ?  Anyways, seems like it would be awesome if we could just combine all the people into on
<ubptgbot> e big thing.. :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, different goals for different poles, or something
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> it seems that postmarket OS is more focussed on "mainlining" support for hardware, and packaging whatever they can find to work on top of it
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> theoretically, you could run unity 8 on top of it for instance
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can run unity8 if GLES works i guess
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> also, with the librem 5 coming in (which is mainline based ...) - i consider it a good question
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but unity8 != ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> sure.. i guess.  it's not like humans ever agree on anything so why should we expect them to agree on this?  That's why we have a coffee shop with a different roast on every block. Not a bad thing I guess
<ubptgbot> <sonicher0> @rogieroudshoorn, That's what I was thinking
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, librem is mean to be mainline, so there is some work that needs to be done to support it obviously. there's also interest in making things work on rpi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, that's just because you are in BC. here it's the same coffee shop on every block :P
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> AH!!!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/eR8Lqf02.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> does she almost show her chest and look like a green mermaid??
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> That isn't 'coffee'. (Runs away…)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think that's getting a bit OT
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> True
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> how is coffee OT???
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> it's 'overflow'
<ubptgbot> <sonicher0> @dohbee, Nexus 5 at least has a good support
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> blah blah ubuntu touch yadda yadda
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i just broke my N5 screen :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, fix it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey @sonicher0, any chance I can get you to ask that on the forum so I can write a longer-form answer?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i know.  will
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That way we can point people to it in the future
<ubptgbot> <sonicher0> @UniversalSuperBox, Sorry, but I don't have an account in the forum 😅
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i can probably try to ask it there
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> or it's easy enough to create an account ;)
<ubptgbot> <sonicher0> https://github.com/flto/linux/wiki/hammerhead-upstream
<ubptgbot> <sonicher0> I don't know if the info is outdated
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> question asked on forum; if you wanted to Mike i'd be happy to delete it
<ubptgbot> <sonicher0> Send me the link please
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1593/mainline-linux
<ubptgbot> <sonicher0> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rogieroudshoorn, PostmarketOS has lower standards in terms of what works on a device. We want to have a fully functional phone only with very minor glitches, and we strive to be on par with demands by majority of consumers. Thats the only way you can even try to get  noticed
<ubptgbot> <samzn> pmOS has been doing the work of the gods with their mainlining efforts
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @rogieroudshoorn, You could do it right now on a nexus 5 with their kernel and a reference rootfs
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> @Flohack, I fully understand (and appreciate!) that; which is why i phrased it as "good enough" in my question on the forum
<ubptgbot> <sonicher0> @samzn, If only brands were like Sony when it comes to mainlining devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if only everything was all open source
<ubptgbot> <sonicher0> If only chinese brands stopped violating GPL
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not just the kernel, it's also the driver binaries out of the kernel
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Android was architected in a way that drivers which would normally be in-kernel are in userspace
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Specifically to avoid GPL
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/1J7KFgdV.mp4
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, I get it
<ubptgbot> <sonicher0> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/I0srZsv5.webp
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/eC31yuTW.mp4
<ubptgbot> <sonicher0> @UniversalSuperBox, And the bootloader
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> o_O
<ubptgbot> <sonicher0> Ah yes, the firmware too
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @sonicher0, Move to UEFI and ACPI and mainlining becomes super easy
<ubptgbot> <samzn> You wouldn't even need a device tree
<ubptgbot> <samzn> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/hofD2AOJ.png
<ubptgbot> <sonicher0> @samzn, EFIdroid?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> EFIDroid's core with a lot of changes to support ACPI etc
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> EFIDroid runs on top of Littlekernel?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @samzn, doesn't really help without SoC support in kernel I guess
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @NotKit, For auxiliary hardware support yeah, just like a PC, a 950XL can boot to the login screen of fedora with all cores even though 810 has zero mainline support
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> what about emmc? does it use EFI runtime services to access storage or?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh my goo wayne what is that
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and i'm saving the colonel sanders one o.O
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> since you guys are talking about mainlining what ever happened to the android mainlining project 👀
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Fuseteam, Popcorn
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ...........really?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> it looked like a weird sea creature or something 👀
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Kernels!!!!!!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Everywhere !!!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> …
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i'm starting to think we need to c̶a̶t̶c̶h̶ collect 'em all
#ubports 2019-08-19
<ubptgbot> KevDoy was added by: KevDoy
<ubptgbot> <devsgt> Ujicoba Ubuntu di hp samsung … https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/08/linux-on-dex-samsung-galaxy-s10-video
<ubptgbot> <aurnytoraink> (Video, 30s) https://irc.ubports.com/3XrSpGWa.mp4 TELEports has serious problems
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @aurnytoraink [<reply to media>], Thats expected 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Idk why this happens, but its the video player component
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its not our code, but we need to take a look. feel free to post an issue
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> That's probably a bug in the QtMultimedia GStreamer pipeline. I'm not sure if a forced rerender of the video frames would result in the artifacts at the end to stop. but the code is atrocious.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> it's all within a 7000-8000 line patch file.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> lol
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> owo i installed ub touch on my 1+1
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @marissaChan [What you refer to Linux is in fact gnu Linux], timeless classic
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @marissaChan [owo i installed ub touch on my 1+1], have you enjoyed the experience?
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> wasnt able to use the installer. with my pc at home it got stuck on the flashing recovery. and on my laptop it didnt detect my device. … so i had to do the manual method (and i also wasnt able to manually reboot into the recovery, but `fastboot boot recovery.img` worked). … just in case you want some feedback about the installer and f
<ubptgbot> or the tutorial on the manual method 🤔
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> @marissaChan [wasnt able to use the installer. with my pc at home it got stuck on the flashing …], (btw my pc and laptop both were able to communicate with the device just fine through adb)
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> @fredldotme [have you enjoyed the experience?], well. i kind of see why its not more popular 👀 i also wasnt able to connect to eduroam so far but ill look into that a bit more later ig
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @marissaChan [wasnt able to use the installer. with my pc at home it got stuck on the flashing …], in case you can replicate the issues feel free to file a bug report over at: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> yeah ill prob do that later. i saw that other people also had problems with it
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> maybe your issue is already reported, you'll have to see for yourself
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @aurnytoraink [<reply to media>], Everything is WIP and as Flo said. Please post an issue in the tracker. This is a collaborative effort
<ubptgbot> <aurnytoraink> @malditobastardo [Everything is WIP and as Flo said. Please post an issue in the tracker. This is …], Ok I will
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> haha wait till some sends a gif of a smiling guy
<ubptgbot> vietbun was added by: vietbun
<ubptgbot> <dwayne> Sendthe latest operating system of Ubuntu for my PC 64bit please
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dwayne [Sendthe latest operating system of Ubuntu for my PC 64bit please], Wrong group
<ubptgbot> <dwayne> @Flohack [Wrong group], Why
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dwayne [Why], Because the latest Ubuntu for pc 64bit, isn't Ubuntu touch.
<ubptgbot> <dwayne> It is
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> This group is not about the "official" Ubuntu distributions, but for Ubuntu Touch for mobile devices only.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So we do not have any latest Ubuntu for PC
<ubptgbot> <dwayne> @Flohack [So we do not have any latest Ubuntu for PC], Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @marissaChan [owo i installed ub touch on my 1+1], Congratulations
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Is there a way to force-override device support for Anbox when installing it using `anbox-tool install`? I'd like to test Anbox on the Xperia X, kernel-side modifications are in place.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @fredldotme [Is there a way to force-override device support for Anbox when installing it usi …], I have the same on note 4, let me know if you find out, cause the sprint note 4 has anbox kernel stuff
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> welp, is whatsapp is on to us again or are messages unreadable on whatsapp web
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Tygerpro [I have the same on note 4, let me know if you find out, cause the sprint note 4 …], seems device support needs to be added server-side: http://cdimage.ubports.com/anbox-images/devices.json
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Hmm ... how does one go about that then?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> ask @mariogrip maybe?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> we could for now change the url in the `anbox-tool` script to point to a different location with our device codenames whitelisted
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Hmm, maybe a test server?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Feel free to use mine as a temp solution to see if it will work in theory
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> yeah sure
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> thanks
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> No problem, Im still trying to figure out why my verizon port is only giving me telnet access, although I havent had a chance to look into it
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> the answer should be in the diagnostics.log, right?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Only with hybris-boot, halium-boot isnt as easy (unless they changed somethig)
<ubptgbot> <SiscoGarcia> MATRAND Colchón de látex - Firmeza media, blanco - IKEA … https://www.ikea.com/es/es/p/matrand-colchon-latex-firmeza-media-blanco-10272175/
<ubptgbot> cibersheep was added by: cibersheep
<ubptgbot> <cibersheep> Hello. I was dead and I've being clone but I have all my memories... except my chats
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> zombiesheep?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> dolly
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @cibersheep [Hello. I was dead and I've being clone but I have all my memories... except my c …], You are alive! My machine told me you are a deleted account!
<ubptgbot> <cibersheep> @dohbee [zombiesheep?], Clonesheep
<ubptgbot> <cibersheep> @Danfro [You are alive! My machine told me you are a deleted account!], Aha...
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> So I built an app with WebApp Creator, but it didn't behave as expected, so I uninstalled it. Now I'd like to reinstall it and try it again, but when I tap on the click file, nothing happens. How to install it?
<ubptgbot> <davidsrodriguez> @John (Marlin) [So I built an app with WebApp Creator, but it didn't behave as expected, so I un …], Make sure to clean out your `.local/`, `.config/`, and `.share/` folders of the previously custom made and installed WebApp that was created with WebApp Creator and then give it another try. … You can do this via SSH or locally on
<ubptgbot> your phone using the Terminal app.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @davidsrodriguez [Make sure to clean out your .local/, .config/, and .share/ folders of the previo …], So I've cleared the phone of the traces of the first installation. Selecting the click file to try to reinstall only brings up the usual file manager options like cut, copy, delete, and view properties. Should I be using a terminal
<ubptgbot>  command to install the file?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [So I've cleared the phone of the traces of the first installation. Selecting the …], you should be able to open it from file manager and choose open store to install it with; if that isn't work for some reason, you can run `pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted <click>` in a terminal to install it
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [you should be able to open it from file manager and choose open store to install …], Thanks. That's what I was thinking too, but the choose an app to open option isn't showing up. I'll try the terminal.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [you should be able to open it from file manager and choose open store to install …], I have an error. Was I supposed to substitute the name of the click file for <click>? … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted <click> … bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, the path to the file
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [yes, the path to the file], So that did the job and the app has been reinstalled. The reason I wanted to check it again is because the WebApp Creator app let's you provide one master URL and 3 sub-URLs, but when I launch the app, it really just looks like a Morph session, and I don't see anyplace to access the sub-URLs prov
<ubptgbot> ided to the WebApp Creator. Am I missing something, or was this app just created incorrectly by the creator?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [So that did the job and the app has been reinstalled. The reason I wanted to che …], the "sub urls" you mention are additional URLs that should stay in the webapp. since i don't know what you did specifically i don't know why it looks like a morph browser session, nor do i know what you're expecting from the sub urls listin
<ubptgbot> g
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [the "sub urls" you mention are additional URLs that should stay in the webapp. s …], Right. I'm expecting the webapp to provide some kind of menu or buttons to select the sub-urls. In comparison, I also installed the FOSSBYTES webapp from Open Store. When it launches, all you see is the FOSSBYTES page with no visible Morph
<ubptgbot> browser controls. But in the webapp I made, I provided the main url and 3 sub-urls. Launching this app actually shows the Morph splash screen and the page looks like a Morph screen with system notification shade icons visible, url bar, bookmark star, and Morph settins 3-dot menu. There is no sign of the 3 sub-urls I provided.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [Right. I'm expecting the webapp to provide some kind of menu or buttons to selec …], no, that's not how that works. it sounds like maybe you have ended up having the browser open a link your webapp doesn't handle though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no concept of a menu that you select URLs from
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Except maybe the history screen of a web browser?
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Why does WebApp Creator allow giving sub-urls if they are not accessible in the webapp?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro [Except maybe the history screen of a web browser?], well, not really a menu. that's a list, just like bookmarks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [Why does WebApp Creator allow giving sub-urls if they are not accessible in the …], they are domains/URLs which are to be opened internally in the webapp, rather than sent off to a regular browser (or other app)
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> But thats just a matter of changing the list type at that point iirc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it sounds like you are just confusing yourself by misunderstanding the UI and what the meaning of the text is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro [But thats just a matter of changing the list type at that point iirc], you are only adding to the confusion :)
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Here's the screenshots of the FOSSBYTES webapp and the webapp I made:
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Ok, Ill go back to lurking, sorry
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you cannot provide a list of URLs to webapp container for which it will create a menu of
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/05rruggY.png
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/5AZ049O4.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, i have several webapps in the store myself
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> So why does mine just launch Morph?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't have the .desktop file so i don't know. you are welcome to pastebin it. and might be better to move the discussion to https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Okay. I was worried it didn't belong there because it's not real app development.
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> there are people who have a Synology NAS? and who are interested in a FileStation application?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @jimmy_UbunTouch [there are people who have a Synology NAS? and who are interested in a FileStatio …], Haven't personally used a Synology NAS before, but what protocol is this FileStation stuff based on?
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> @fredldotme [Haven't personally used a Synology NAS before, but what protocol is this FileSta …], JSON
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/E9YR0oHZ.png I started to create the application
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/LBNmUjma.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I personally use WebDAV off my NAS
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sftp
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There are tons of their proprietary things for applications, but WebDAV works fine.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I particularly like Moments, but at the end of the day it's just sorting my photos for me.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but what's with the "random image as background of apps" trend
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> InstantPho isn't different in that regard :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's only because i haven't got around to changing it. it was that way when i took it over
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> It's even weirder on iOS where apps have videos instead of images in the background
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> Thank you for your answers.
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> @UniversalSuperBox [I particularly like Moments, but at the end of the day it's just sorting my phot …], I am unfortunately not found an api for "Moments"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @jimmy_UbunTouch [I am unfortunately not found an api for "Moments"], Yeah, that's why I'd create a WebDAV / generic file sync app if I had the time
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> file sync with WebDAV proves to be a headache, as it's lacking additonal file properties for telling the global uniqueness of a file
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, we really need to reconcile our ofono differences with upstream
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and not add more differences
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> glares at marius
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> we have additional plugins for MTK in ofono, which probably is incompatible with the current upstream API
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, it will take a lot of work, but we should work on getting that fixed up and submitted upstream
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it's not just that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we have an insane amount of changes compared to upstream
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ``` 230 files changed, 44495 insertions(+), 489 deletions(-)``` … versus upstream 1.17 :(
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> that's mostly canonical stuff
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> I wonder how hard it would be to make the additional code run on a current upstream base
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @fredldotme [that's mostly canonical stuff], doesn't matter who did it initially. all that matters is we're stuck with it now, and this is what we ship.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but that is going to take a lot of work to fix up
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> if we want to switch to a newer ofono we might have to do so now, new Halium ports might profit from that, but we would lose support for our current MTK devices.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> but I believe we have bigger fish to fry first
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @fredldotme [if we want to switch to a newer ofono we might have to do so now, new Halium por …], no, we need to keep the mtk support obviously. halium ports with mtk would also suffer
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we can't just dump all the changes and drop in plain upstream ofono. that is obvious
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> that's what I'm saying
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sigh https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9PCnRqxKGh/
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Im actually brainstorming an experimental rootfs based on bionic, Im mostly interested in adding support for hardware thats not currently supported or working such as a wacom tablet, or a iR blaster
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a rootfs change to bionic won't get you that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> custom kernel + not-UT rootfs might
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> No, but it will allow me to experiment with packages that might get me that, I already have the custom kernel as my note 4 port, and a custom UT rootfs might be sufficient
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no i mean you need to change the kernel config from what the android kernel build has, to enable extra modules or such
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Well I can already see the wacom stuff in dmesg, so I figure Im at least halfway there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and then somehow get those modules onto the system in a path where they can be loaded, but not part of the tiny images that would then be too large to flash
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well wacom is just a USB (or Bluetooth) HID i think. so the wacom mouse thing should at least work
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I also think if I do it right it could make switching to a new LTS much easier in the future
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but for more advanced stuff you'll need a proper config UI and such
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Well when i touch the stylus to a icon on the screen, nothing happens in the GUI
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> welp, backporting pulseaudio is an even bigger pain than i thought
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro [Well when i touch the stylus to a icon on the screen, nothing happens in the GUI], you are physically tapping the screen with a stylus?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I find alot of things with UT are harder than originally thought
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> do you mean the note4 stylus, or you mean an actual wacom tablet?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @dohbee [you are physically tapping the screen with a stylus?], Yes, the note 4 has a stylus, the touchscreen works fine but not the stylus
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> The note 4 has a wacom digitizer built in
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro [I find alot of things with UT are harder than originally thought], well this is more just differences between 19.10 and 16.04 at this point
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and new dependencies in pulseaudio
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Well Im thinking if I make my own rootfs I can screw it up or make it however I want, I know if I move from unity8 then its no longer UT but I gotta start somewhere I guess, unless you know which xenial program works with wacom tablets
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, have you considered the possibility that the drivers are meant for android/surfaceflinger, and might just be problematic under anything else?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, you can try plasma mobile or something too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also would check one of the event monitoring tools
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I tried plasma, just bootloops, halium reference works fine, and UT boots fine with no changes outside of rootfs, granted UT just kinda crashes after 30 seconds of showing the spinner, but still
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unity8 keeps crashing over and over?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Well with dmesg everytime i tap the screen with the stylus it shows a wacom event, then spams a bunch of stuff, and yeah, but thats if i dont change the kernel according to the ubports guide and leave it as configured according to the halium guide
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I was surprised it even made it to the spinner with hybris-boot, but i digress
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well you shouldn't need to disable the stylus support for UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> have you posted the parts of the log with the events anywhere?
<ubptgbot> gwado was added by: gwado
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Not yet, I just noticed I was getting the events a day or two ago
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I feel inshould mention its only with my sprint port, the verizon port is just booting to telnet, havent had a chance to login to it since I got home to find out why
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think it matters. we need sensible artistic tablet config stuff anyway (for the convergence! you know, for kids.)
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Lol, well when I have some time to sit down and do it, I will, trying to get stuff done cause I leave for work again in less than 48 hours
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @John (Marlin) [So that did the job and the app has been reinstalled. The reason I wanted to che …], the sub url functionality seems to be broken on WebApp Creator currently.  It is certainly in need of some bug fixes and feature enhancements at this point for it to be as valuable as it could be - and it would be nice if its architectu
<ubptgbot> re was updated fully to 16.04 -  hopefully some developers can be convinced to make an update to it
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [i don't think it matters. we need sensible artistic tablet config stuff anyway ( …], Xournal works well in Libertine.  MyPaint installs in Libertine and almost works, but tends to be laggy and crashes, and parts of its gui are non-responsive.  the UT native Pluma and Fingerpainting apps definitely could use some improvement to
<ubptgbot>  be really useful for stylus input.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> man, pulseaudio is confusing. last release was ~1 year ago, but there seems to be a lot of people committing to it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [Xournal works well in Libertine.  MyPaint installs in Libertine and almost works …], does pro 5 have a stylus or something? i don't think it's a wacom thing though. the issue that Tygerpro is talking about isn't really about the apps level
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [does pro 5 have a stylus or something? i don't think it's a wacom thing though. …], There is no stylus on Pro 5 - I have just used finger input on those apps on UT - but have used them with stylus on standard desktop Ubuntu with various x86 tablets.   I was just mentioning those apps as ones that would potentially be compatibl
<ubptgbot> e with stylus input.  Xournal is particularly useful as it allows for annotating pdf (useful for signing e-documents)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, tapping on letters on the keyboard or icons in the app drawer should also be "compatible" with a stylus
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but there's also different types of "stylus"
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> There are indeed, the note 4 has an active stylus with a button on it, I have several x86 tablet pcs with styli and they are all different
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @TotalSonic [the sub url functionality seems to be broken on WebApp Creator currently.  It is …], Yes, I thought the app must be broken since it can't open a url, but passes it to Morph instead. Later I also noticed it's not opening the main url, but rather the third sub url, and the webapp remains open with a blank white screen. I'
<ubptgbot> ll okay for now. Just made bookmarks instead.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @TotalSonic [the sub url functionality seems to be broken on WebApp Creator currently.  It is …], [Edit] Yes, I thought the app must be broken since it can't open a url, but passes it to Morph instead. Later I also noticed it's not opening the main url, but rather the third sub url, and the webapp remains open with a blank white scr
<ubptgbot> een. I'm okay for now. Just made bookmarks instead.
<flaburgan> hi everyone
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/1iXsG1x0.webp
<flaburgan> I am still struggling with anbox, I'm following http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html#how-to-install-new-apks but when I try to adb install my apk, it stays on "waiting for devices"
<flaburgan> the list of devices is empty when I enter `adb devices` on my phone from a ssh sheel
<flaburgan> shell
<flaburgan> hm, it looks like the installation of OTA-10 removed the Anbox compatible boot img
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @flaburgan [hm, it looks like the installation of OTA-10 removed the Anbox compatible boot i …], Yes, has to be reflashed with each ota still
<flaburgan> alright
<flaburgan> thank you
<flaburgan> but I won't loose the apps data I hope?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No
<flaburgan> hm
<flaburgan> Signal was looking like it was working
<flaburgan> then I had a Unity crash
<flaburgan> and now it doesn't start
<flaburgan> (signal apk with anbox)
#ubports 2019-08-20
<ubptgbot> <davidsrodriguez> ccccccknknlufebrjbgellignndjinfjdtckrrbgubjf
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @davidsrodriguez [ccccccknknlufebrjbgellignndjinfjdtckrrbgubjf], Yubikey misstep
<ubptgbot> <davidsrodriguez> @UniversalSuperBox [Yubikey misstep], Apologies.. That's correct 😆
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> I was thinking what might be a good list to assemble for the website was the Halium based UT ports that are closer to being complete - with links to whatever pages are up for docs and bug reports for them-  so that people could maybe potentially focus on helping port those first.  If my memory is correct this would include devices like
<ubptgbot>  Samsung Note 4, Planet Gemini, OnePlus 3, and Sony  Xperia X.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I like the idea, I know there were a couple people that had a note 4 (besides myself) I dont know if anyone else is still trying to help, but Im running off the presumption that Im the only one
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> yeah - it seems so many posts are people wanting a port done for their own (sometimes obscure) device - but what would be more helpful would be people knowing what devices are almost a functional port that just needs more hands working to finish these.  But right now finding out the doc links to these isn't so easy
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Well I gotta get my two ports to the same place, I had to reset my repo recently and now Im trying to get it back to a working GUI
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I think it may be my kernel cmd line, I just modified it, and now I need to test but gotta get the kiddo asleep first
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> If you do make this list, just put nothing works for now lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @John (Marlin) [Yes, I thought the app must be broken since it can't open a url, but passes it t …], you need to edit your desktop file to include the url it opens in morph
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> something's weird on MX4....suddenly it seems slow, app startup time and clicking stuffs are slower than normal … hopefully OTA10 will will snap my phone back to normal 😄
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> reboot no help?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I've shutdown and rebooted a couple of times already
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> weird, can you see anything that's eating resources?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> haven't really checked...but it's really weird because navigating is fine and normal, but opening apps is extra slow and sometime clicking on something has a delay
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that is really weird indeed hmmm
<ubptgbot> sherylynn was added by: sherylynn
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @TotalSonic [yeah - it seems so many posts are people wanting a port done for their own (some …], Devices list links to porting guide which links to the list of devices in progress: … https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Fuseteam [you need to edit your desktop file to include the url it opens in morph], Thanks. Where do I find this file?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @John (Marlin) [Devices list links to porting guide which links to the list of devices in progre …], John - this is a good start - but doesn't really pick out the fewer devices out of that longer list which have made the most progress in getting UT functional on them
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @TotalSonic [John - this is a good start - but doesn't really pick out the fewer devices out …], True.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @John (Marlin) [True.], when I have time maybe I will try and figure that out and will post on the forum if I can
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @TotalSonic [when I have time maybe I will try and figure that out and will post on the forum …], Can it be sorted in date order according to the devices that have the most recent commits?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @John (Marlin) [Can it be sorted in date order according to the devices that have the most recen …], that might not really reflect on whether the device has the most functions already working for it on UT though
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [you need to edit your desktop file to include the url it opens in morph], If anyone could post a tutorial on a newbie friendly way of coding a webapp for UT without using Webapp Creator would be greatly appreciated by myself as well
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> Is there something wrong with the Jenkins server? I have tried to download the rootfs yesterday and it keep failing after a minute or so and speed was very slow. Or is it mine ISP/router? Tried this morning, same thing. Anybody else with such an issue? I'm located in UK. Previously I had no issues whatsoever and my broadband connectio
<ubptgbot> n is rather good for surfing...
<ubptgbot> Maciej was added by: Maciej
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> Hi all. I was thinking about buying nexux 5 only for ununu touch. I am windows phone user since WP 10 came. I had pixel 3 for 2 months but android is not for me. I won't touch Ishit ever again.  … Does nexux 5 have latest Ubuntu touch version or should I buy something else ? I don't live in USA and Amazon will charge 100$ for transport so
<ubptgbot> I am unable to buy "promoted Ubuntu touch devices "  … Thx 4 help <3
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> [Edit] Hi all. I was thinking about buying nexux 5 only for ubuntu touch. I am windows phone user since WP 10 came. I had pixel 3 for 2 months but android is not for me. I won't touch Ishit ever again.  … Does nexux 5 have latest Ubuntu touch version or should I buy something else ? I don't live in USA and Amazon will charge 100$ for trans
<ubptgbot> port so I am unable to buy "promoted Ubuntu touch devices "  … Thx 4 help <3
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> [Edit] Hi all. I was thinking about buying nexux 5 only for ubuntu touch. I am windows phone user since WP 10 came. I had pixel 3 for 2 months but android is not for me and I won't touch Ishit ever again.  … Does nexux 5 have latest Ubuntu touch version or should I buy something else ? I don't live in USA and Amazon will charge 100$ for tr
<ubptgbot> ansport so I am unable to buy "promoted Ubuntu touch devices "  … Thx 4 help <3
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Yes N5 is a good choice for using UBports Ubuntu Touch.
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> @libremax [Yes N5 is a good choice for using UBports Ubuntu Touch.], What about updates ? From what I know, ubuntu touch is dead and community update it. I don't expect monthly updates but does nexux 5 has latest updates ?
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> @libremax [Yes N5 is a good choice for using UBports Ubuntu Touch.], Is there a better option?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Yes, N5 is fully supported by UBports community.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Some people prefer OPO.
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> @jimmy_UbunTouch [there are people who have a Synology NAS? and who are interested in a FileStatio …], Of course, me :-)
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> @libremax [Yes, N5 is fully supported by UBports community.], Thanks 😀. Nexux 5 is 25$ in my country so I'll have some updates . WP is dead for some time and I want something working a little more
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> @libremax [Yes, N5 is fully supported by UBports community.], [Edit] Thanks 😀. Nexux 5 is 25$ in my country so I'll have some updates . WP is dead for some time and I want something more updated
<ubptgbot> <libremax> I use N5 as my daily device for two years with UBports UT and enjoy it...
<ubptgbot> <libremax> UBports UT is fully alive!
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Free software is more resilient than proprietary software.
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> @libremax [Free software is more resilient than proprietary software.], "free" not counting developers works and creativity to make rom
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Free as Libre
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @marissaChan [Is there a better option?], In comparison the Nexus 5, the OnePlus One offers a faster CPU, more RAM, more storage, a larger display, better battery life, and better video playback.  The disadvantages of the OnePlus One are that the zoom and flash are not currently working on the camera.  The OnePlus One can send to exter
<ubptgbot> nal display wirelessly via a Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter - where as the Nexus 5 uses a wired Slimport adapater.
<ubptgbot> <shibork> WIsh ubuntu touch worked on phones that were newer than 2013
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> @TotalSonic [In comparison the Nexus 5, the OnePlus One offers a faster CPU, more RAM, more s …], I don't want phone to be "smartphone" . I just need it to make a calls and to be encrypted
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> @shibork [WIsh ubuntu touch worked on phones that were newer than 2013], Samsung s7 had ubu port. "Had" because I am not sure if it was released or no. Same as some Sony phones if I am not wrong
<ubptgbot> <shibork> @Maciej [Samsung s7 had ubu port. "Had" because I am not sure if it was released or no. S …], I'm surprised the newer Nexus phones never got ports
<ubptgbot> <shibork> or Pixels
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Maciej [I don't want phone to be "smartphone" . I just need it to make a calls and to be …], well, any of the UT supported phones can make calls, as long as your carrier supports the GSM or LTE bands they work at.  As for encryption - it depends on what you are looking for - the data on the phone is not encrypted by default.
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> From what I remember, android phone need >Oreo to be working
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> @shibork [or Pixels], Pixel 3 was released with pie
<ubptgbot> <shibork> @Maciej [From what I remember, android phone need >Oreo to be working], Not really
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> (Sticker, 512x368) https://irc.ubports.com/d4VuAfnv.webp
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> Fuk
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> Misslick 😂
<ubptgbot> <shibork> app support goes all the way back to kitkat
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> @shibork [app support goes all the way back to kitkat], >Oreo = older than Oreo
<ubptgbot> <shibork> ohhh
<ubptgbot> <shibork> sorry its almost 3am for me
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> Np
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> I know tha feeling. Got work since 4am to 6pm 😂
<ubptgbot> <shibork> Lmao
<ubptgbot> <shibork> I think this is the furthest they got on a port for the Nexus 6P (my old phone)
<ubptgbot> <shibork> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/SBqLyPGJ.png
<ubptgbot> <shibork> im like 100% sure ill never see a port for the Note9
<ubptgbot> <shibork> considering the bootloader hasnt even been unlocked yet
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> @shibork [considering the bootloader hasnt even been unlocked yet], Exynos, yes
<ubptgbot> <shibork> @Maciej [Exynos, yes], I'm on SD
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> Snap will be. Note 8 snap got unlocked
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> Note 9 might be if some1 will work on it
<ubptgbot> <shibork> @Maciej [Snap will be. Note 8 snap got unlocked], the phone has been out for a year and no progress has been made tho
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Phones that come with Android 8 or 9 are not currently Halium compatible - so porting UT for those is not something that can be done yet.
<ubptgbot> <shibork> @TotalSonic [Phones that come with Android 8 or 9 are not currently Halium compatible - so po …], The 6P shipped with 7 iirc
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @shibork [The 6P shipped with 7 iirc], then it is possible a port can be done.
<ubptgbot> <shibork> i wish windows mobile still existed tho, i miss having a UI that was extremely intuitive
<ubptgbot> <shibork> also it could run on a toaster
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> @shibork [i wish windows mobile still existed tho, i miss having a UI that was extremely i …], It does. Just buy 950xl and it will work. No updates or anything but community still exist :D
<ubptgbot> <shibork> @Maciej [It does. Just buy 950xl and it will work. No updates or anything but community s …], I had a M8 for windows
<ubptgbot> <shibork> dropped it and it shattered tho
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> Rip
<ubptgbot> <shibork> i love my note9 tho
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> I bought almost new 950xl for 100$ 😂. I tried to buy new 1 for my sister this year. Idk what happend but most shops have that phone for almost 900$. Like wtf?
<ubptgbot> <shibork> @Maciej [I bought almost new 950xl for 100$ 😂. I tried to buy new 1 for my sister this y …], uh what
<ubptgbot> <shibork> its like a 3 year old phone isnt it?
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> 4 q 2015
<ubptgbot> <shibork> my phone was $1000 oOF
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> Which 1 ?
<ubptgbot> <shibork> Note9
<ubptgbot> <shibork> lul
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> Your rich ?
<ubptgbot> <shibork> I got it before the S10 came out
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> I would never be able to buy that experience stuff 😂
<ubptgbot> <shibork> @Maciej [Your rich ?], nah i just plan on keeping this for 3 years
<ubptgbot> <shibork> i had been through like 4 phones in the span of a year and i got really tired of that
<ubptgbot> <shibork> I went from Moto X 2014 to iPhone 4S to Moto X 2014 to Droid Mini to Nexus 6P in 2018
<ubptgbot> <shibork> two different moto x devices too
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> I bought Samsung s1 , then I had some lg, went to Huawei y6 2016 and few week after buying Huawei I found Microsoft phone. I keep it since then
<ubptgbot> <shibork> the first moto xs charging port fell off the board, the 4s just was slow and kinda temporary, the other moto x ended up having extreme screen ghosting, the droid mini bootlooped and the nexus 6p ended up having battery issues after i replaced it twice
<ubptgbot> <shibork> @Maciej [I bought Samsung s1 , then I had some lg, went to Huawei y6 2016 and few week af …], are you in the us?
<ubptgbot> <shibork> just asking because $900 for a lumia 950xl seems ludacris
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Please, it's time to come back to UBports subjects...
<ubptgbot> xowaenija was added by: xowaenija
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Gentle reminder: for general chitchat we have https://t.me/UBportsOF :)
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> @shibork [just asking because $900 for a lumia 950xl seems ludacris], I was never in us
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> I love in Poland
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> [Edit] I live in Poland
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> And I know it's reallyyyyy expensive but it seems like stores keep last 10-20 devices for "geeks* who really want those phones
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> [Edit] And I know it's reallyyyyy expensive but it seems like stores keep last 10-20 devices for "geeks* who really want those phones and willing to pay much for them
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> @shibork [the first moto xs charging port fell off the board, the 4s just was slow and kin …], I never had any problems with phones. No even screen burn. Never dropped any of my phones, never hit anything with them etc
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Maciej please continue your speech in UBOF. Thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> Ubof 🤔?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I just posted the link 😄
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> Oh. Sory for spam
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> @shibork [just asking because $900 for a lumia 950xl seems ludacris], [Edit] I was never in us. I live in Poland
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> @shibork [just asking because $900 for a lumia 950xl seems ludacris], [Edit] I was never in us. I live in Poland … And I know it's reallyyyyy expensive but it seems like stores keep last 10-20 devices for "geeks* who really want those phones and willing to pay much for them
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> @Lukas [Of course, me :-)], an application like DSfile on android interests you?
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> Yes, thought about creating one by myself, but have not much time...
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> Hi everyone ! … Tonight, I will buy a Nexus 7 tablet and I will install ubport on it for testing :) … Is it possible to do the converge with this tablet ? :)
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> * convergence
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Hi, I believe so, someone else will be able to confirm
<ubptgbot> <loretg> @Zak39 [Hi everyone ! … Tonight, I will buy a Nexus 7 tablet and I will install ubport on …], Tried it with the 3G version (deb) just yesterday and it works.  Kind of.  Haven't been able to connect a keyboard via Bluetooth.  I don't rely on BT for other things so I cannot say if that device has a general BT problem.  The test device was on
<ubptgbot>  current RC.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @John (Marlin) [Thanks. Where do I find this file?], in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/yourapp once ypu installed it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TotalSonic [If anyone could post a tutorial on a newbie friendly way of coding a webapp for …], hmm i'll see what i can do
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> What I would like to know of why when I create an app with webapp creator it runs just fine instead when using clickable where it lags
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] What I would like to know is why when I create an app with webapp creator it runs just fine instead when using clickable where it lags
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @shibork [I'm surprised the newer Nexus phones never got ports], this takes time, interest and patience, anyone with these three can port newer devices and help solve the roadblocks
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Maciej [What about updates ? From what I know, ubuntu touch is dead and community update …], ubuntu touch is kept alive by this community which mean yes there are frequent updates
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> @Fuseteam [ubuntu touch is kept alive by this community which mean yes there are frequent u …], Thx
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @malditobastardo [What I would like to know is why when I create an app with webapp creator it run …], That's usually due to PEBCAK 😜
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Haha maybe
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Please Explain Better Cannot Address K-9
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] PEBCAK: Please Explain Better Cannot Address K-9
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Exactly (🙏🗣☑️👀🐶)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> End of OT 😄
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @TotalSonic [In comparison the Nexus 5, the OnePlus One offers a faster CPU, more RAM, more s …], Another OPO disadvantage is no SD card (not that the N5 has one either).
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @shibork [WIsh ubuntu touch worked on phones that were newer than 2013], Meizu Pro 5 says hi.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/PzYoo00R.webp
<ubptgbot> <shibork> (Sticker, 448x512) https://irc.ubports.com/5nv145E3.webp
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @shibork [I think this is the furthest they got on a port for the Nexus 6P (my old phone)], Got a 6P on my table but have no time for porting 😆
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @advocatux [Exactly (🙏🗣☑️👀🐶)], 😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan [Meizu Pro 5 says hi.], More like fairphone
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Welllllll they were both 2015 phones, no?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TartanSpartan [Welllllll they were both 2015 phones, no?], Fair phone still being produced
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Not according to Wiki, it ceased in 2018.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Ok
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @dohbee I saw you trying to update pulseaudio and noticed the module-droid package in there. isn't module-droid in a separate repo or has it been merged into pulseaudio upstream?
<ubptgbot> <llamass> @fredldotme [@dohbee I saw you trying to update pulseaudio and noticed the module-droid packa …], Event income
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @shibork [WIsh ubuntu touch worked on phones that were newer than 2013], OnePlus One - April 2014 , Fairphone 2 - December 2015, Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu Edition - February 2016.  coming soon: Pine64 Pinephone - due around November 2019, Purism Librem 5 -  estimated March 2020.
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> @malditobastardo [Fair phone still being produced], Next Thursday the FP3 will be announced but the FP2 is fully sold out and won't be produced anymore.
<ubptgbot> Francis Steward was added by: Francis Steward
<ubptgbot> <Francis Steward> Hi everyone i am selling this Maserati gran turismo for 35000 USD thoses who are interested contact me inbox
<ubptgbot> <Francis Steward> (Photo, 800x600) https://irc.ubports.com/pD7eQQFC.png
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> spam spam spam spam and smap
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> [Edit] spam spam spam spam and spam
<ubptgbot> <Dimi86> License plates missing ;)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Fixed :)
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Can't we create a group just for the spammers to spam each other?
<ubptgbot> <shibork> hey guys i am selling this NO MATERIAL for $1, runs, drives, cold ac
<ubptgbot> <shibork> (Photo, 1077x599) https://irc.ubports.com/7sfKSp7C.png
<ubptgbot> <shibork> bruh
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Please, keep this group on topic. Thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @alan_griffiths [Can't we create a group just for the spammers to spam each other?], I like that.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @alan_griffiths [Can't we create a group just for the spammers to spam each other?], Thatd be fun to watch lol
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @Tygerpro [Thatd be fun to watch lol], Ikr
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> They would no use it :((
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> They would if we put them in there
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> [Edit] They would not use it :((
<ubptgbot> <Dimi86> I am curious to the new Fairphone, hope it’ll run Ubuntu too
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Thatd be nice, but I have a feeling it wont without some work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @llamass [Event income], oh, are you paying me to update pulseaudio?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @fredldotme [@dohbee I saw you trying to update pulseaudio and noticed the module-droid packa …], i don't think so, but just trying to get it as close to the previous build, to determine how to go forward
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> yeah I saw `pulseaudio-module-droid` in the controls file which disturbed me, I remember the last build taking place in its own repo
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @fredldotme [yeah I saw pulseaudio-module-droid in the controls file which disturbed me, I re …], i don't know. it seemed to be there before, so i added it back
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> in any case, what I wanted to come down to: in case this really builds the droid module with it we need a solution for android-24 as well, built with its headers instead of the older android-19 ones
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @fredldotme [in any case, what I wanted to come down to: in case this really builds the droid …], i would much prefer we could build additional modules outside of pulseaudio. would make updating it much simpler in the future
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> same here, which we already do with droid-glue{,24}
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> [Edit] same here, which we already do with droid-glue{,-24}
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know why canonical don't patch it to do that, and build the snappy module externally
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> well, it somewhat makes snappy an "official" offering as part of other projects. I'll call that Open Source Marketing Effort for a lack of a better term
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, that'd be true if it was upstreamed, and not a distro patch :P
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> LOL maybe it's a goal of canonical
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Fuseteam [in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/yourapp once ypu installed it], Thanks. I opened it in nano, but got this message: … [ Read 9 lines (Warning: No write permission) ]
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [Thanks. I opened it in nano, but got this message: … [ Read 9 lines (Warning: No …], right, only root can write to that path
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [right, only root can write to that path], Thanks. The warning went away opening nano with sudo.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [right, only root can write to that path], Is this the right syntax for the main URL in .desktop? … URL=https://www.byuradio.org/listen
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> How should I write it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [How should I write it?], can you pastebin what you already had from webapp creator at https://paste.ubuntu.com or somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [can you pastebin what you already had from webapp creator at https://paste.ubunt …], Sure. No URL mentioned at all, but the webapp does transfer the URL to Morph and it opens in browser. … https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mkdMFwMyZw/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [Sure. No URL mentioned at all, but the webapp does transfer the URL to Morph and …], hmm, looks like either it created the file wrong, or you copied it out of nano which cut the output weirdly
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @TotalSonic [OnePlus One - April 2014 , Fairphone 2 - December 2015, Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu Editi …], I think having a constant retail presence of new phones in the market is more effective than porting to old devices.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [hmm, looks like either it created the file wrong, or you copied it out of nano w …], I did copy it out of nano. The text is exactly as nano displayed it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [I think having a constant retail presence of new phones in the market is more ef …], unless manufacturers agree, it doesn't matter what we think; we don't have the heft to get retail devices produced and sold at provider outlets
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [I did copy it out of nano. The text is exactly as nano displayed it.], right, but there is more to the right if you scroll horizontally; which is why the `Exec=` line looks weird here. if you just `cat` the file, i bet there is more output in the terminal
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [right, but there is more to the right if you scroll horizontally; which is why t …], You are absolutely correct: … https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9VH8bs8SmB/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [You are absolutely correct: … https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9VH8bs8SmB/], ok, change it to `Exec=webapp-container —webappUrlPatterns=http[s]?://*.byuradio.org/* https://www.byuradio.org/listen`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [You are absolutely correct: … https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9VH8bs8SmB/], [Edit] ok, change it to ```Exec=webapp-container —webappUrlPatterns=http[s]?://*.byuradio.org/* https://www.byuradio.org/listen```
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [You are absolutely correct: … https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9VH8bs8SmB/], [Edit] ok, change it to … ```Exec=webapp-container —webappUrlPatterns=http[s]?://*.byuradio.org/* https://www.byuradio.org/listen```
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [You are absolutely correct: … https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9VH8bs8SmB/], [Edit] ok, change it to … ```Exec=webapp-container —webappUrlPatterns=http[s]?://*.byuradio.org/* https://www.byuradio.org/listen```
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [You are absolutely correct: … https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9VH8bs8SmB/], [Edit] ok, change it to … ```Exec=webapp-container --webappUrlPatterns=http[s]?://*.byuradio.org/* https://www.byuradio.org/listen```
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> grr telegram
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [ok, change it to … Exec=webapp-container --webappUrlPatterns=http[s]?://*.byuradio …], Okay! Perfect! Now it is performing like a webapp!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> great
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [unless manufacturers agree, it doesn't matter what we think; we don't have the h …], Initially it has to be online ordering, like the Pine store or Librem store. The main this is that a consumer have the opportunity to say, hmmm, do I want to buy iOS, Android, or Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [unless manufacturers agree, it doesn't matter what we think; we don't have the h …], [Edit] Initially it has to be online ordering, like the Pine store or Librem store. The main thing is that a consumer have the opportunity to say, hmmm, do I want to buy iOS, Android, or Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yes but not something we can do anything about now
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> all we can is do is improve UT so that manufacturers can choose between android and ubuntu toucg
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] all we can is do is improve UT so that manufacturers can choose between android and ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] all we can is do is improve UT so that manufacturers can think hmm do i want to ship android or ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> Hendrik was added by: Hendrik
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Fuseteam [all we can is do is improve UT so that manufacturers can think hmm do i want to …], That will take a lot longer. Thankfully we have committed manufacturers like Pine, Librem, and Fairphone.
<ubptgbot> <loretg> @John (Marlin) [That will take a lot longer. Thankfully we have committed manufacturers like Pin …], Is Fairphone a manufacturer committed to UT?  Did they port UT to the FP? I found https://ubuntu.com/blog/community-initiative-ubports-launches-ubuntu-fairphone-2 that reads as if FP is not involved in UT development.  Are they?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [That will take a lot longer. Thankfully we have committed manufacturers like Pin …], Purism will ship PureOS as default on Librem5 (they only support the possibility of other images being installed on the device). Likewise, FP only ships Android by default AFAIK, and only supports that we build images for it. Default for Pi
<ubptgbot> nephone has not been chosen yet AFAIK
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [That will take a lot longer. Thankfully we have committed manufacturers like Pin …], The only thing we can focus on ourselves is making UT better. Ports help, and so do new phones when manufacturers create fully open products, but our primary focus is on making UT better.
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> i flashed ub touch on my phone yesterday. and i didnt charge it since yesterday in the morning. … according to the battery indicator in the system, the battery is still at 88%. with android the phone's battery was empty after maximum 8 hours, usually 6 (the phone is also really old tbh) … im already surprised that the phone is still t
<ubptgbot> urned on. but i wonder if 88% is really correct. this would mean the phone would last more than a week with ub touch instead of 8 hours with android 🤔
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @marissaChan [i flashed ub touch on my phone yesterday. and i didnt charge it since yesterday …], do you have a SIM card inserted?
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> @fredldotme [do you have a SIM card inserted?], nope
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> that explains it. without the modem at work the device can save on the battery
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @marissaChan [i flashed ub touch on my phone yesterday. and i didnt charge it since yesterday …], Without using mobile data or browser/webapps battery life is much better on UT than Android in my experience. With those two its worse unfortunately.
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> @jonny [Without using mobile data or browser/webapps battery life is much better on UT t …], hmm 🤔
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @marissaChan [i flashed ub touch on my phone yesterday. and i didnt charge it since yesterday …], my nexus 5 stays charged for several days with no wifi/bt/sim
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> my bq E5 usually lasts a week with sim and wifi with browsing from time to time
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> My N5 lasts 6-7 hours with use
<ubptgbot> amaroq was added by: amaroq
<ubptgbot> LU7GAB was added by: LU7GAB
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> How exactly convergence works on Nexus 5. I understand I need a cable to connect the phone with the monitor but what kind of cable do I need ? I can't seem to find any details about it on UBports website. Please advise.
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> Hi everyone :) … I have one Nexus 7 and I am blocked on the install of ubports ^^' … I should to enable the "bootloader" and I don't know how to do :/
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> (Photo, 800x634) https://irc.ubports.com/vUhy9bFa.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Zak39 [Hi everyone :) … I have one Nexus 7 and I am blocked on the install of ubports ^^' …], as it says on the screen. hold power and vol dn buttons until you get the bootloader screen
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mark alexa [How exactly convergence works on Nexus 5. I understand I need a cable to connect …], to connect to an external monitor, you need Slimport cable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (or a MS Wireless Display Adapter, to use wireless display)
<ubptgbot> <amaroq> Hello, I'm new.  … Is Nexus the best option for 'convergence'? and does it work on all models including latest release?
<ubptgbot> <davidsrodriguez> @mark alexa [How exactly convergence works on Nexus 5. I understand I need a cable to connect …], https://www.amazon.com/Analogix-Semiconductor-SP6001-BlackBerry-SlimPort-Enabled/dp/B015DJ4QYI/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=Nexus+5+Slim+Port&qid=1566326873&s=gateway&sr=8-2
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @dohbee [to connect to an external monitor, you need Slimport cable], A slimport cable ? Ok Let me check that out.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amaroq [Hello, I'm new.  … Is Nexus the best option for 'convergence'? and does it work on …], "display on another screen" != "convergence". it is only one aspect of it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Nexus devices and BQ M10 HD/FHD tablets are only currently supported devices that support wired external display
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @davidsrodriguez [https://www.amazon.com/Analogix-Semiconductor-SP6001-BlackBerry-SlimPort-Enabled …], Awesome, thanks a bunch !
<ubptgbot> <davidsrodriguez> @mark alexa [Awesome, thanks a bunch !], You're very welcome. I have this cable and it works very well!
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Well, I'm getting it right away next week. If it's as great as advertised I might replace my desktop PC for it.
<ubptgbot> <davidsrodriguez> mark - You will still need a true bluetooth keyboard and mouse though as the Nexus 5 does not support OTG and Slimport at the same time.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @davidsrodriguez [mark - You will still need a true bluetooth keyboard and mouse though as the Nex …], Thanks for mentioning that !
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no micro-usb, or usb-c with usb2 devices support OTG and Slimport at same time, afaik; a few samsung devices have dual-port cables with separate usb and video connections, but that is not the same, and also not slimport
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> @dohbee [as it says on the screen. hold power and vol dn buttons until you get the bootlo …], Aaah okay thank you @dohbee :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mark alexa [Well, I'm getting it right away next week. If it's as great as advertised I migh …], unless you do very little on your PC, then a phone is very likely not a replacement
<ubptgbot> <davidsrodriguez> @mark alexa [Thanks for mentioning that !], You're welcome. It through me for a loop at first and I figured I would help to save you a few minutes of your life (and possibly one to two extra days of amazon shipping) and a bit of frustration 😂
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [The only thing we can focus on ourselves is making UT better. Ports help, and so …], That's certainly important for keeping new people when they try it
<ubptgbot> <amaroq> I see Nexus 7's are very cheap to pick up on ebay - it is very old hardware! Is it enough?? Does UBports not run on more modern hardware, too?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amaroq [I see Nexus 7's are very cheap to pick up on ebay - it is very old hardware! Is …], nexus 7 2012 is not supported
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @dohbee [unless you do very little on your PC, then a phone is very likely not a replacem …], I code in python and UT is shipped with Python 3.5 out of the box so I should be fine as long as I don't need develop some performance-critical programs.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> porting to newer devices is a bit problematic, especially for android 8+ devices
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> @dohbee [nexus 7 2012 is not supported], Arf... How to know if my Nexus 7 isn't of 2012 ?
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> Does is it normal that the launcher is always running ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Zak39 [Arf... How to know if my Nexus 7 isn't of 2012 ?], if device name is flo/deb/razor it is 2013. if it's grouper it is 2012.
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> (Photo, 840x1050) https://irc.ubports.com/aOGH4Hbu.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well if installer detected and is flashing, without manual selection, it must be 2013 model :)
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> Okay, thank again @dohbee :)
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> I am waiting in the nigth also :)
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @dohbee [unless you do very little on your PC, then a phone is very likely not a replacem …], Besides with 2GB of RAM I know I cant be playing GTA 4 on it.
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Props to the uAdBlock updates. Great work.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @davidsrodriguez [You're welcome. It through me for a loop at first and I figured I would help to …], The only downside that I see right off the bat is that you can't charge the phone while connected to the external monitor 'coz the only port is in use. 😃
<ubptgbot> <davidsrodriguez> @mark alexa [The only downside that I see right off the bat is that you can't charge the phon …], One second...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mark alexa [The only downside that I see right off the bat is that you can't charge the phon …], there are some cables which will charge the phone as well, but you can't use USB along with video
<ubptgbot> bug456 was added by: bug456
<ubptgbot> <davidsrodriguez> @mark alexa [The only downside that I see right off the bat is that you can't charge the phon …], https://www.amazon.com/kwmobile-SlimPort-Smartphones-Connects-Smartphone/dp/B00U3XNTAM/ref=sr_1_18?crid=1OESLZ642LENQ&keywords=slimport+micro+usb+to+hdmi+adapter&qid=1566328435&s=gateway&sprefix=Slimport+,aps,144&sr=8-18
<ubptgbot> <davidsrodriguez> mark - and half the price!
<ubptgbot> <davidsrodriguez> mark - hope that's helpful.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @davidsrodriguez [mark - hope that's helpful.], You've been a blessing man 😉
<ubptgbot> <davidsrodriguez> @mark alexa [You've been a blessing man 😉], You're welcome. Enjoy blowing the average person's mind and having a truly portable python programming work station 😁
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @davidsrodriguez [You're welcome. Enjoy blowing the average person's mind and having a truly porta …], AMEN ! ⌨🖲📱
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Zak39 [Arf... How to know if my Nexus 7 isn't of 2012 ?], My only caution is that the 2013 LTE model (deb) does not have Bluetooth or camera working for it currently.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @marissaChan [i flashed ub touch on my phone yesterday. and i didnt charge it since yesterday …], mine nearly flatlines with airplane mode on
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> I am sorry for the unpleasantness
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> Is it normal that ubports installer is always flashing images ?
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> (Photo, 840x1050) https://irc.ubports.com/d0Cl6An1.png
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/cwlncQMo.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you have 2012 nexus 7, which is not supported
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so it can't flsh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] so it can't flash
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `PRODUCT NAME - grouper` <- 2012
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> Arf damned :/
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> Okay, I bought for nothing :/
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> Do you know how I can start on Android ? ^^'
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just reboot it. use volume keys to select "restart" and power button to activate
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> When I boot it. It's write "Booting failed"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can get OEM image from google and follow instructions in it, or get lineageos or other ROM and follow their instructions to flash
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> lineageos doesn't support this tablet :/
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> I try find the OEM image for Nexus 7
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Who's looking after security for UT ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> everyone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> see something, say something, i guess
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mark alexa [Who's looking after security for UT ?], too generic, what exactly do you mean
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> Someone can he help me to find the latest image for nexus 7 2012 ?
<ubptgbot> <minimec> @Zak39 [Someone can he help me to find the latest image for nexus 7 2012 ?], https://developers.google.com/android/images#nakasi
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> I don't find it
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> Oh ! Thank @minimec :)
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @Flohack [too generic, what exactly do you mean], I'm aware of the fact that UT have userbase around 1800 people (give or take) but all platforms spend great deal of time on protecting the devices against malware or malicious paps that somebody may upload to app store. Again, I know I'm talking about Ubuntu Touch here, however Ubuntu i
<ubptgbot> s well known for being the most secure OS. Does UBports have team who focuses on security issues concerning UT ?
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> Do you think that the product name "nakasi" is compatible with my tablet (its product name is "grouper") ? … https://developers.google.com/android/images#nakasi
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> In other words if somebody with malicious intent uploads dodgy code to the codebase is there any internal built-in antivirus that puts dodgy code into quarantine ?
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> I bet now you know yup need to be very careful about what to say to that haha.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Not to worry, the last thing I want is to put all your hard work in vain. I respect your work.
<ubptgbot> <minimec> @mark alexa [In other words if somebody with malicious intent uploads dodgy code to the codeb …], I guess it's more like... Once there is a change in the codebase on githuub, the maintainers will have a look at it and then say... WTF!!! ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubuntu Touch applications are confined using apparmor. They should not be able to access any data outside of that explicity allowed to them
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @UniversalSuperBox [Ubuntu Touch applications are confined using apparmor. They should not be able t …], In other words. Unless you give potentially dangerous app access to the rest of the phone's system it can't harm it.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The system was designed with an open application store in mind, where you cannot have trust in the maintainers of the store or applications to always do what they say they do.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Camera, microphone, and location access will be asked for. Other permissions are listed on the application's store page
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Applications which take too many permissions or are "unconfined" must be manually reviewed by OpenStore staff
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not a perfect process, but reduces risk.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @UniversalSuperBox [Not a perfect process, but reduces risk.], I see.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @UniversalSuperBox [Applications which take too many permissions or are "unconfined" must be manuall …], This must be the first time I'm hearing about Open Store staff.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's basically just Brian. The link to the group for asking for that kind of review is at the bottom of the open store website
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> By the end of the year I intent to start pitching in to support development of UT. I bet it will be money well spent.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, thank you in advance. :D
<ubptgbot> ogogon was added by: ogogon
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Zak39 [Do you think that the product name "nakasi" is compatible with my tablet (its pr …], yes, nakasi is the right image
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mark alexa [In other words if somebody with malicious intent uploads dodgy code to the codeb …], code to system components is reviewed, and we also receive security fixes via Ubuntu updates for many parts in the lower levels of the system
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @dohbee [code to system components is reviewed, and we also receive security fixes via Ub …], UT is based on Ubuntu 16.04 code base which is supported till 2021 if I'm not wrong. Would be interesting to observe how the UT codebase is being updated to newer version.
<ubptgbot> erdzas was added by: erdzas
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mark alexa [UT is based on Ubuntu 16.04 code base which is supported till 2021 if I'm not wr …], yes, we're currently on 16.04 base, which is supported until April 2021
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Is UT community on Mastodon ?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @John (Marlin) [That will take a lot longer. Thankfully we have committed manufacturers like Pin …], actually that will probably happen first before we'll even reach average consumer
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @mark alexa [Is UT community on Mastodon ?], yes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> iirc
<ubptgbot> <LU7GAB> Hi everyone, someone tried to install Ubuntu touch on a Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> It is not supported
<ubptgbot> <LU7GAB> thanks.
#ubports 2019-08-21
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyone with MX4, can you confirm any layout issues on TELEports? I notice weird things on mine in the past days so it might just be on me....
<ubptgbot> <thesynthwhosleeps> Any one ported any good games lately
<ubptgbot> earlyHARDCORE was added by: earlyHARDCORE
<ubptgbot> Nuno Rocha was added by: Nuno Rocha
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @thesynthwhosleeps [Any one ported any good games lately], they are not so recent - but I like t-tris, Pathwind, Snowball World, Halloween 16, FourinaRow2, Mastermind, Frogger, Asteroids, UBports Netwalk, Mastermind, Falldown, Harbour Aircraft War
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> hi, here is the matrix for Bridge Ubports French :    … #telegram_UBports_French:t2bot.io
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, that's just a randomly created group because someone used a puppet account on t2bot. it's not a proper bridge
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @jimmy_UbunTouch
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if the french group wants the proper bridging, please talk to @imraniqbal and @wayneoutthere about getting it set up there
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Sconio [ok], @wayneoutthere has the keys to Yumi on the Matrix side (necessary for getting everything in place).
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> I'm looking for a tutorial of Clickable whith Python.
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> Any update of OTA-10
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's still being released today afaik
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> @dohbee [it's still being released today afaik], Thnx 😀
<ubptgbot> Pad1a_evil was added by: Pad1a_evil
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> What changes we can expect ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mark alexa [What changes we can expect ?], https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/call-for-testing-ubuntu-touch-ota-10-238
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ```No Github blocker, Promoting images … last ota version was 9 … Promoting bacon to ubports-touch/16.04/stable from ubports-touch/16.04/rc```
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh boi here we go
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hehe good luck
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, it's done. Update phased to 1%. Very few devices will get it now. Now I'll start clean install and upgrade testing.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> \o/
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> okay my 1 week wait starts now.....I'm getting used to it 😂
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nah, I'm going to 100% as soon as I'm confident it's solid.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you wait a week after that, it's your fault
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh so you have control with the phase? you playing god now? LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh well, I really wish it fixes all the weirdness I'm seeing with my MX4 lately.....
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Javacookies [oh so you have control with the phase? you playing god now? LOL], Well there's a cronjob but it doesn't work right, so I just do it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I have a much more reliable schedule, apparently
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We've had enough discussions about not phasing any more, the decision was indeed to not do it.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So no more phasing. Just 1% for testing and then full bore.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh I see, I missed that discussion....and I guess it's fine
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> the 1% is still random right?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because 0% == 100% and we're not making that mistake again
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox [Because 0% == 100% and we're not making that mistake again], Please ping me later to make a story for OTA notifications. Me and @dohbee should get this working finally ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack [Please ping me later to make a story for OTA notifications. Me and @dohbee shoul …], uh... ping?
<ubptgbot> <NoNonMettoUnUsername> We un po' di gnocca qua?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox [uh... ping?], This is not later 😆
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Flohack [Please ping me later to make a story for OTA notifications. Me and @dohbee shoul …], Uh how bout now?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> In pubüic transport but soon(tm)
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Is the UBports Matrix server down?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Cesar_Herrera [I'm looking for a tutorial of Clickable whith Python.], With `clickable create` you get a template, which should be a good starting point.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Cesar_Herrera you should also find more help with development in https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN
<ubptgbot> <samzn> https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=PVRTC&diff=prev&oldid=911855931
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @jonny [With clickable create you get a template, which should be a good starting point.], I've seen the number 3, but it's not enu
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> enought for a dumb like me.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @jonny [Is the UBports Matrix server down?], Nope afaik
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> [Edit] enough for a dumb like me.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Flohack [Please ping me later to make a story for OTA notifications. Me and @dohbee shoul …], I was thinking of asking about this 😁
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @advocatux [Nope afaik], Weird. Can't connect from Riot, but with FC it works.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, all update tests fine on my devices, I can update to and from OTA-10. Let there be OTA-10!
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Angels singing all over the place
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That was just silly, I don't have a god complex. Really.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Feel like I need to give that disclaimer
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Hah don't worry
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Just rewatched the Ubuntu Phone Industry Proposition video, almost shed a tear
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubuntu Touch OTA-10 has been released, featuring hardware compatibility improvements, location service modifications, and more! You can get it now on your supported device by heading to Settings -> Updates (all your apps must be up to date first). … Don't have Ubuntu Touch on your supported device yet? Check out https://devices.
<ubptgbot> ubuntu-touch.io! … https://ubports.com/blog/1/post/239
<ubptgbot> <over_run> Good to hear that!
<ubptgbot> TambahRam was added by: TambahRam
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Neeeeeis!
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> I would like to talk to someone who could help me clearly understand how much money would be needed to develop a mobile Ubuntu, without any limitations, and be able to run apps from both GPlay and AppStore. Someone said 1Bn$. Since a lot of folks are dissatisfied with Goog, Fb, App, etc. I think they would support such an initiative. Th
<ubptgbot> anks!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mihaisuta [I would like to talk to someone who could help me clearly understand how much mo …], that $1B is not far off
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but running any apps from gplay and apple app store is not possible
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @dohbee [that $1B is not far off], Good. So we need to see how we can gather this much
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but one would't need to, with a fully funded UT development as we'd have the resources to get the big services to play in our sandbox
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mihaisuta [I would like to talk to someone who could help me clearly understand how much mo …], Anbox support to allow Android app compatibility is being worked on already though - without any of that hypothetical Billion Dollars.  However - the idea for "without limits" is still not realistic regardless of how much money you throw at
<ubptgbot>  the problem.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mihaisuta [Good. So we need to see how we can gather this much], win the powerball 10 times
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @TotalSonic [Anbox support to allow Android app compatibility is being worked on already thou …], This is good news
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> Nice ice
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> I would really like to fully understand the issue regarding funding. I wish to have alternatives. I am looking at the new trend in automotive and Android Auto is taking over
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> OTA-10
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> more realistically, if i personally got $1M handed to me, it would let me buy my freedom, and i could spend a lot more time working on this sort of stuff
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mihaisuta [I would really like to fully understand the issue regarding funding. I wish to h …], you can contribute today if you wish - https://ubports.com/donate
<ubptgbot> AyraHikari was added by: AyraHikari
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @dohbee [more realistically, if i personally got $1M handed to me, it would let me buy my …], All at once or could be in monthly instalments? 50k a month, plus a team of your choosing for say couple years, what could be achieved?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mihaisuta [All at once or could be in monthly instalments? 50k a month, plus a team of your …], all at once, and that would be me personally, not to fund employing a team of developers.
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @dohbee [all at once, and that would be me personally, not to fund employing a team of de …], And the team? What would that mean in terms of $? A team that along with you could get it further, get it done?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mihaisuta [And the team? What would that mean in terms of $? A team that along with you cou …], i don't know what other people need to be free from whatever employments and debts take up their time to develop things. and i'm not looking to tie anyone down with more of that, to develop a free phone OS
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> It would be nice if a benefactor decided to fully fund the project and give it the resources to do as much as Google.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but if you know some benevolent multimilionaire/billionaire angel willing to gift me $1M, well you know where to find me
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @John (Marlin) [It would be nice if a benefactor decided to fully fund the project and give it t …], Goog invested 22M$ in KsiOS and its the most used in India. Lets say there are a few benefactors. What could be done with 20M?
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @dohbee [but if you know some benevolent multimilionaire/billionaire angel willing to gif …], This millionaire would ask the same questions as i do.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @mihaisuta [Goog invested 22M$ in KsiOS and its the most used in India. Lets say there are a …], Google paid more than $50 to buy Android, Inc, and they've put a lot more into it since then. But surely $20M would go a long way towards lifting Ubuntu Touch.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @mihaisuta [Goog invested 22M$ in KsiOS and its the most used in India. Lets say there are a …], [Edit] Google paid more than $50M to buy Android, Inc, and they've put a lot more into it since then. But surely $20M would go a long way towards lifting Ubuntu Touch.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mihaisuta [Goog invested 22M$ in KsiOS and its the most used in India. Lets say there are a …], "what could be done with $X?" is almost always the wrong question to ask. because it's a question with the premise of "how much more can i make, by giving you $X?" rather than "what could you accomplish if you were totally free?"
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Well, it's a payroll multiplier. How many engineers can be employed at an annual salary of $X with a donation of $Y.
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @dohbee ["what could be done with $X?" is almost always the wrong question to ask. becaus …], I am trying to be realistic here. The question could be rephrased as: if i can put down 20M, on whos table should i put them and what can I expect after spending them?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @John (Marlin) [Well, it's a payroll multiplier. How many engineers can be employed at an annual …], Immediately bringing on a bunch of engineers does not magically make everything better, though. Too fast of growth will bankrupt any team as fast as not having money will.
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @UniversalSuperBox [Immediately bringing on a bunch of engineers does not magically make everything …], Agree.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @UniversalSuperBox [Immediately bringing on a bunch of engineers does not magically make everything …], The Small Business Administration says most new businesses fail due to underestimating operating costs for the first years.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mihaisuta [I am trying to be realistic here. The question could be rephrased as: if i can p …], The UBports Foundation presumably, once all the setup for that is  completed. But if it's in exchange for an expected amount of work to be completed in an expected amount of time, with some legal protection to have the money returned, rather th
<ubptgbot> an just a donation to let us do the things we think are best, it's a lot more complicated, and probably wouldn't actually help the project much
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> though, a donation that large would also likely be a huge burden on such a small non-profit org, just from the tax perspective and such.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's designed to be a much larger non-profit org and everything should be in place to handle that.
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @dohbee [though, a donation that large would also likely be a huge burden on such a small …], Well such things can be easily arranged
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Including contacts to resolve that kind of problem
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mihaisuta [Well such things can be easily arranged], please arrange such a donation then. :D
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> investing like that usually wants something in return - data, metrics, subscriptions
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @dohbee [please arrange such a donation then. :D], I am in the VC/Investment business. I can tell you that there are piles of money sitting without any purpose. However, the people sitting on those piles want to hear a story. More precise, a story they can relate to. I can tell this story if i understand it well enough :)
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> me whispers "desktop mode"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, do we start the story at "Have you ever been out on the street talking about paper towel, then started seeing ads for paper towels?" :)
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @dohbee [please arrange such a donation then. :D], [Edit] I am in the VC/Investment business. I can tell you that there are piles of money sitting without any purpose. However, the people sitting on those piles want to hear a story. More precise, a story they can relate to. I can tell this story if i understand it well enough. The goal
<ubptgbot> of bypassing the current duopoly concerning our digital lives keys (smartphines) is quite high in my list.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mihaisuta [I am in the VC/Investment business. I can tell you that there are piles of money …], the problem with VC/investment is that they expect a financial return on that investment. is it clear that a donation to a non-profit foundation, versus starting a business for profit, is acceptable for that?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Thing is, if you're in the business than you know what they want to know better than we do. And you know what they want in return better than we do. Thing is, I'm not particularly interested in running this project as a Silicon Valley startup, or ever being near that culture. I hope I speak for others too.
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @mateosalta [investing like that usually wants something in return - data, metrics, subscript …], I asked what can be generated. I want the answer from those who know. Its not my business so would be hard to come up with a relevant request.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you really do wish to talk business, I know exactly who you should go to. I can send you to them by email or Telegram, if you like.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mihaisuta [I asked what can be generated. I want the answer from those who know. Its not my …], we specifically won't sell user data. and we specifically don't want to run a for-profit business to build UT
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @UniversalSuperBox [Okay, do we start the story at "Have you ever been out on the street talking abo …], This is frightening. Especially for our kids. Find it hard to explain the fenomenon without sounding paranoid
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @mihaisuta [I asked what can be generated. I want the answer from those who know. Its not my …], well the answer is probally nothing. since we dont collect, and users expect that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in fact, we try to avoid any semblance of user data being collected. so we don't have concrete numbers for our user base, for example
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @dohbee [the problem with VC/investment is that they expect a financial return on that in …], Investors also put their money in deep research, with a time horizon of 10 years or more.
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @UniversalSuperBox [Thing is, if you're in the business than you know what they want to know better …], I was hoping you don't want that. If you would than this project would be dead already. I am thinking more like a research institution of some sort
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> this however might make an intresting case for certain internal business devices
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mihaisuta [I was hoping you don't want that. If you would than this project would be dead a …], Point taken
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mihaisuta [I was hoping you don't want that. If you would than this project would be dead a …], i can't speak for the Foundation (i'm not on the board), nor can i speak for other people, but i can certainly give a listing of the types of things i would be able to work on myself, with aforementioned lesser donation
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> wayne keeps bringing up the ubuntu toaster ;)
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @UniversalSuperBox [If you really do wish to talk business, I know exactly who you should go to. I c …], I would like that. Also i would like to understand the project in depth, its needs and challenges (except money)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, I can set you up for that. You'll get a bit less of a firehose. Stand by.
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @mateosalta [this however might make an intresting case for certain internal business devices], Well, IoT is another playfield waiting to be populated. Few really know how and almost none works at the core
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @UniversalSuperBox [Alright, I can set you up for that. You'll get a bit less of a firehose. Stand b …], I really do not mind it. I'd rather have more opinions than few.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mihaisuta [I really do not mind it. I'd rather have more opinions than few.], Would you like me to send you the contact information directly?
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @UniversalSuperBox [Would you like me to send you the contact information directly?], However you wish
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> do you need to run apt update/upgrade on the phone from time to time?
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> i cant update lxc-android-config 🤔
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @marissaChan [do you need to run apt update/upgrade on the phone from time to time?], no and it is not supported. though you may wish to run it inside libertine
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> @dohbee [no and it is not supported. though you may wish to run it inside libertine], ah ok
<ubptgbot> <lsjmhar> @mihaisuta [I would like to talk to someone who could help me clearly understand how much mo …], Have u a billion to spare?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @lsjmhar [Have u a billion to spare?], Should be handled for now. :)
<ubptgbot> <lsjmhar> @mihaisuta [I am in the VC/Investment business. I can tell you that there are piles of money …], People sitting on piles need the money for a proctologist
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 🤦‍♀️
<ubptgbot> <lsjmhar> @dohbee [🤦‍♀️], E fibre  helps piles!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please stop
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @lsjmhar [People sitting on piles need the money for a proctologist], Indeed :)
<ubptgbot> <lsjmhar> Problem with mobile is accessing all those who don't have it. Investors targeting that market and it looks like KaiOS has become their os of choice.
<ubptgbot> <lsjmhar> [Edit] Problem with money are accessing all those who don't have it. Investors targeting that market and it looks like KaiOS has become their os of choice.
<ubptgbot> <lsjmhar> [Edit] Problem with money are accessing all those who don't have web access. Investors targeting that market and it looks like KaiOS has become their os of choice. Unfortunately!!!
<ubptgbot> <lsjmhar> [Edit] People with money are accessing all those who don't have web access. Investors targeting that market and it looks like KaiOS has become their os of choice. Unfortunately!!!
<ubptgbot> <lsjmhar> Cheap mobiles, building on Firefox os
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You aren't making much sense... But it's handled for now.
<ubptgbot> <lsjmhar> I was having trouble with predictive text there.
<ubptgbot> <lsjmhar> Investors are ignoring 're sloped countries and targeting emerging ones. They appear to have taken kaiOS as their os of choice.
<ubptgbot> <lsjmhar> [Edit] Investors are ignoring developed countries and targeting emerging ones. They appear to have taken kaiOS as their os of choice.
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> This issue is beyond OS alone, it is the system that a society has its digital life based on
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> if i run the command a second time it says its already installed, but i doubt that
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> [Edit] if i run the command a second time it says its already installed, but i dowoubt that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @marissaChan [/usr/sbin/chroot: cannot change root directory to '/home/phablet/.cache/libertin …], tried to install how?
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> adb -> libertine-container-manager install-package -p <any program name>
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, oh you can ignore the "error" there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not fatal
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> 🤔
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> but it does nothing. and in the system settings the circle is just endlessly spinning
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, the GUI for libertine still has a lot of problems
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> ok upgrading my tablet now
<ubptgbot> <Blake Carrington> Has this update resolved gps issue?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Blake Carrington [Has this update resolved gps issue?], depends on the specific "issuse" you have, but it doesn't make GPS perfect, or as fast/accurate as in android
<ubptgbot> <Blake Carrington> My issue was no gps. Lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you have a device with qualcomm chip, and a SIM card, it should get initial fix fairly quickly though
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Cool. That worked then
<ubptgbot> <Blake Carrington> I am on fairphone atmosphere.
<ubptgbot> <Blake Carrington> [Edit] I am on fairphone atm.
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> A bit kate to the party, but congratulations to all on the release of OTA-10
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> A bit late to the party, but congracongratulations to all on the release of OTA-10
<ubptgbot> iholmstrom was added by: iholmstrom
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mihaisuta [This issue is beyond OS alone, it is the system that a society has its digital l …], mind if i PM you?
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Does UT ver 53 = OTA10?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> build numbers are irrelevant. what matters is what it says in system settings
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> @dohbee [mind if i PM you?], No, go right ahead
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @dohbee [build numbers are irrelevant. what matters is what it says in system settings], Where can I check for that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Braillynn [Where can I check for that?], in `About` in system settings
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @dohbee [in About in system settings], So nothing specifically mentions what OTA I'm on. What exactly am I looking for?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Braillynn [So nothing specifically mentions what OTA I'm on. What exactly am I looking for?], there's build details somewhere under there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right on the about screen
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> assuming you are on an officially supported device
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/sL7UIL1f.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you are on RC
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "2019-W33/2" is what you have
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> So is that OTA 10 then? Ive never been good at telling whats what.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> on stable channel, if updated today, it would say "OTA-10"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> OTA 10 is only on stable channel
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> Oh gotcha
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> RC updates are weekly and labeled as such, and devel/edge are labled with just the date, as they are daily
<ubptgbot> Arif Emre Yerlikaya was added by: Arif Emre Yerlikaya
<ubptgbot> <Arif Emre Yerlikaya> Hi guys I never used ubuntu touch before I'm asking you because I can't find Turkish resources
<ubptgbot> <Arif Emre Yerlikaya> How to do install ubuntu touch for Mi 9 se
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not a supported device, so you cannot
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> So has RC been on the equivalent of OTA 10 for the last week?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @iamjackscompletelackofsurprise [So has RC been on the equivalent of OTA 10 for the last week?], yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well longer than that, because of the issues this release, but RC is always equal to the next OTA for the week prior to the release of the OTA. that's why the channel is called RC
<ubptgbot> <Arif Emre Yerlikaya> @dohbee [it is not a supported device, so you cannot], What can I install on my device instead of android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Arif Emre Yerlikaya [What can I install on my device instead of android], probably nothing. maybe other android roms if any successfully ported to it. every phone requires a specific image built for it. they don't work like PCs in that respect
<ubptgbot> <Arif Emre Yerlikaya> @dohbee [probably nothing. maybe other android roms if any successfully ported to it. eve …], Thanks bro, but I don't want to use android or ios anymore. I'm looking for linux based os instead of privacy
<ubptgbot> <Arif Emre Yerlikaya> but it not possible :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Arif Emre Yerlikaya [Thanks bro, but I don't want to use android or ios anymore. I'm looking for linu …], any of the devices at https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ are what's currently supported. other devices require someone to build and maintain ports for them
<ubptgbot> <Volfoni> Am I wrong or is the OPO's battery indicator problem even worse since OTA-10? It's always stuck at 50% even after several reboots!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Um, no... I've got to One's. One charges to 100% with no problem and the other has a battery more like a capacitor (several seconds of battery life).
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> two Ones
<ubptgbot> <Volfoni> Mine can't display its real level of charge... :(
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Have you replaced the battery?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If not: have you considered it? … If so: Are you sure it was genuine?
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> @dohbee [well longer than that, because of the issues this release, but RC is always equa …], Ok. Thanks Rodney, thought that was the case. Thanks for confirming.
<ubptgbot> <Volfoni> @UniversalSuperBox [If not: have you considered it? … If so: Are you sure it was genuine?], Nope! But I had no problem with OTA-9 other than the casual problem, I mean...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> afaik, nothing really changed in OTA-10 related to power management?
<ubptgbot> <Volfoni> Strange. I've done at least 10 reboots and it's always stuck at 50%...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did you have Anbox installed? If so you'll need to reinstall it.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That shouldn't do this, but assume nothing
<ubptgbot> <Volfoni> Neither...
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Yo, Is there a brige-matrix on this channel ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Ok
<ubptgbot> <loretg> @UniversalSuperBox [Oh, it's done. Update phased to 1%. Very few devices will get it now. Now I'll s …], 1% of what?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @loretg [1% of what?], You're too late, it's released to all devices now. :)
<ubptgbot> <loretg> Yeah, but I mean what does the number refer to?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> When system-image starts the first time, it picks a random number between 1 and 100. The server advertises a `phase` value from 1 to 100. If the device's number is lower than the server's number, it updates.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (so "percent" is not quite accurate)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Assuming the distribution is truly random, 1 is 1% of devices :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if there were only 100 devices, and all of them independently picked a different random number when first flashed, that would be amazing indeed :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> different random number between 1-100, that is
<ubptgbot> <loretg> @UniversalSuperBox [When system-image starts the first time, it picks a random number between 1 and …], My current understanding is "1% of the requests are served, not 1% of the devices out there are served".  Still thinking about it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @loretg [My current understanding is "1% of the requests are served, not 1% of the device …], it's all of the devices whose randomly selected number is <= 1
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not quite. All devices know about the update as soon as it is released. Only those with the correct random number will choose to update to it, though.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The server does not have any logic, it's all in the device.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Once the number is chosen, it is static until the device is wiped or the user sets the number manually
<ubptgbot> <loretg> @UniversalSuperBox [Not quite. All devices know about the update as soon as it is released. Only tho …], Are there any numbers about the OTAs delivered during phased update?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't understand the question
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the update is no longer "phased" exactly
<ubptgbot> <loretg> How many devices are updated in the 1% phase?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it was changed directly from 1 to 100 after a quick test, so all devices can update
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @loretg [How many devices are updated in the 1% phase?], Roughly 1% of devices are eligible, however it is unlikely most of them checked in. We do not keep statistics that would tell us that information.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @mihaisuta [I would like to talk to someone who could help me clearly understand how much mo …], tbh if we had that much money we could get the devs of android apps to develop for UT
<ubptgbot> <loretg> OK. Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [tbh if we had that much money we could get the devs of android apps to develop f …], probably not directly. we still need more core devs, and there's a lot of stuff to fix/improve before it makes sense to have a lot of thoe apps available on UT
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that's true too
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> also i find it interesting that canonical historically put 32M as a funding goal for an ubuntu phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it was a specifically crazy configuration, and also 7 years ago
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> indeed it was xD
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> does anyone know how I could get started trying to add dvorak support? I've gobe through the keyboard codebase, but the layouts seem to ve external
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> Itd be nice to have dvorak for next release
<Fuseteam> dvorak osk?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Keyboard layouts can be found in the plugins folder: https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/tree/xenial/plugins
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Adding a layout goes something like this: https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/pull/55
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah cool
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i was looking for a way to add a layout
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, qtcharts is building now. hopefully it succeeds. yay
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> don't have too much enthusiasm.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, i guess i should add a new framework version for it
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> @UniversalSuperBox [Adding a layout goes something like this: https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-co …], thanks, this is super helpful
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ian_mcxa [thanks, this is super helpful], No problem. Let me know if you have any questions. I did just kinda throw you in.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> success, success, success, success; does it matter? i'm shattered
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh. Well mediascanner failed for me, so you have that going for you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, the old fun hacks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, gotta run for now
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Have fun while running
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `85% tests passed, 2 tests failed out of 13`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> nuuuu
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Question: Will UBPorts work on the LTE version of the BQ M10 FHD?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @ruedigerkupper [Question: Will UBPorts work on the LTE version of the BQ M10 FHD?], It has not been tested, but i see they have the same chipset. but our current builds probobly wont work. tdlr: not tested.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> I would not try unless you know how to get it back to android, as there is a big chance it will fail :)
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> OK.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> It's a pity, would be useful having mobile access on the tablet …
<ubptgbot> Pedro was added by: Pedro
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> super noob question, but how do I get the keyboard component to compile?
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> there's lots of make lines, but there doesn't seem to be a makefile
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> qmake :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The project is built using `qmake`, a Makefile generator for large Qt projects. Start by making a new folder (`mkdir build; cd build`) then run qmake to generate the build files: `qmake ..`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then you can run `make` to compile
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> hmmm now it's complaining about not being able to find maliit-defines.prf
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, so... There are a few dependencies you're probably missing. What setup have you done so far?
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> not much more than cloning the repo and installing qmake. I wasn't able to find a guide for dev environment setup
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have an Ubuntu Touch device?
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you depend on it every day?
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> I've got it hooked up via adb
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> nah
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> mostly just using it for testing
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Crossbuilder should work but it may also fail horribly and uninstall your keyboard: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/systemdev/testing-locally.html
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> y'know 50/50
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If anything ever goes wrong you can reinstall Ubuntu Touch using the UBports Installer and it'll be like nothing ever happened
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> I'll give it a shot
#ubports 2019-08-22
<ubptgbot> RenaldiGP was added by: RenaldiGP
<ubptgbot> mbanegasa was added by: mbanegasa
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> It just says I don't have enough space on the device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> If you want to build on device, it's best to do it in a libertine container
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> alright
<ubptgbot> fcabanilla was added by: fcabanilla
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Fuseteam [also i find it interesting that canonical historically put 32M as a funding goal …], i think it was symbolic too
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @mateosalta [i think it was symbolic too], eh? how so?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> described as a ferarri of phones, some vintage ferarris were around that much at the time, an since it was a long shot - compare to going to the moon, an article jan that year said plans for a 32 million per stay moon hotel was being planef
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> in the long run, what they proposed in the campaign would have taken way more money
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [described as a ferarri of phones, some vintage ferarris were around that much at …], i don't recall any "ferrari of phones" description (though F1 was certainly related). also, you could already literally buy a "ferrari phone" for some ridiculous amount of money, thanks to Ferrari's marketing partnerships
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://particolarmente-urgentissimo.blogspot.com/2013/08/ubuntu-edge-lo-voglio.html?m=1
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> its a streach, but i believe they were completly prepared for the campaign to fail, and ride the wave of intrest generated
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, well i don't read italian blogs :)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://www.dialaflight.com/blog/32-million-to-stay-in-inflatable-space-hotel_100074.html
<ubptgbot> abhishekpandey7148 was added by: abhishekpandey7148
<ubptgbot> Courd Headman was added by: Courd Headman
<ubptgbot> Umang Vanani was added by: Umang Vanani
<ubptgbot> <Courd Headman> hey guys, looking for opinions, about 10 months ago I bought a nexus 5 for ubports and tried to get it to work for about a week with no success. I reached out to this telegram group and got some amount of support, but eventually I gave up and returned the phone. today I dropped my main phone and shattered the screen. I would love to
<ubptgbot>  buy an ubuntu phone or a phone I can easily flash. the fairphone 2 seems impossible to find. is there a good solution for someone that wants to get started and run ubuntu on thier phone? is running Ubuntu worth the effort? Is there a forseeable future for ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <WolfLarson> wrong group to ask
<ubptgbot> <WolfLarson> get a feature phone (android) and a dev phone for learning utouch imho
<ubptgbot> <WolfLarson> it could work if your willing to take the pain but for most users its not ready to replace a daily driver
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Courd Headman [hey guys, looking for opinions, about 10 months ago I bought a nexus 5 for ubpor …], I would say if your dead set on switching to UT for your next phone, the N5 and OPO are probably the most popular options, however as Wolf said, if you dont know if UT will work for your needs or not, then a secondary device would be reco
<ubptgbot> mmended for figure that part out.
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> hi folks
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> i am in the finals steps before complete switch
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> need to have a google free phone asap
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> i ve noticed one thing
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> i can t import contact list
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> it need to come from google or sim :/
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> no alternatives?
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @fredldotme [Just rewatched the Ubuntu Phone Industry Proposition video, almost shed a tear], Would you post that video ?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @nocomp [i can t import contact list], copy a vcf file to your phone, open filemanager, tap the file, open with contacts, they should then be imported.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Is @Christian Pauly in this group chat ? I'd like to say a massive big thank you for making Mastodon possible on UT. It's not as snappy as on other platforms but I really do see the effort !
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> @Danfro [copy a vcf file to your phone, open filemanager, tap the file, open with contact …], Merci!!! Will try
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @nocomp [Merci!!! Will try], one vcf with several contacts will work. And you can export contacts to vcf for backup. Have fun!
<ubptgbot> asporykhin was added by: asporykhin
<ubptgbot> Dvashik was added by: Dvashik
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @nocomp [it need to come from google or sim :/], Import from SIM should be possible with the contacts app
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Dont want contacts in sim
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @nocomp [Dont want contacts in sim], Read this https://askubuntu.com/questions/360466/how-do-i-sync-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @nocomp [Dont want contacts in sim], Read above
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> thxx
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @mark alexa [Would you post that video ?], That's the full length video, the phone stuff starts at something like 5 minutes: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> Hey people, is it possible that new messaging app does nothing dividendy long messages to more lines? is there a Bug filled about it? :)
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> Uhm ehm "...does not didvide long messages..."
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> HMm messages larger then 160 chars should be fine normally...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I can test it, can one send an sms to himself?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 😆
<ubptgbot> nurwahid_nwhd was added by: nurwahid_nwhd
<ubptgbot> <SirBouncyDaRoo> Wonder if ut will compete with android soon
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @ian_mcxa [I'll give it a shot], Once I got `crossbuilder` set up properly, it's been fine.  But I did lock myself out of my device the first time I used it and had to reset my OSK manually via. SSH.  It's been completely reliable since (I've been using it for many months now, for various customisations).
<ubptgbot> <dashinfantry> https://www.fxtec.com/pro1/
<ubptgbot> <dashinfantry> Do you want to port Ubuntu to it?
<ubptgbot> <dashinfantry> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/g8KQ22Ti.webp
<ubptgbot> <dashinfantry> 😁
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @TartanSpartan [Does UBP forum etiquette permit users to paste a *large* log file directly into …], Not sure if I received an answer for that question...?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @TartanSpartan [Not sure if I received an answer for that question...?], Use a pastebin
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/OgtsYbt6.webp
<ubptgbot> <LedBass> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/aBGU9ad4.png
<ubptgbot> <LedBass> How beautiful is this?
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> @Danfro [one vcf with several contacts will work. And you can export contacts to vcf for …], hi, no vcf export from google contact just csv :/
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> oups vcard = vcf
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> sorry didn t knew
<ubptgbot> <LedBass> Does anyone know how to take screenshots on TU?
<ubptgbot> <LedBass> UT
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> i think u need to press vol up + vol down together
<ubptgbot> <LedBass> Ok, thanks
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @Flohack [HMm messages larger then 160 chars should be fine normally...], It's interresting it happend only with one message, straight next is just in two lines
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @LedBass [<reply to media>], what phone is that?
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/CFi1OqqP.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @thepeter [<reply to media>], What can we see here?
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> The message at 10:08 goes all in one oine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [What can we see here?], [REDACTED]
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> Line ^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @thepeter [The message at 10:08 goes all in one oine], oh, a rendering issue?
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @dohbee [oh, a rendering issue?], Dunno just to let you know that this happend to je today
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @thepeter [The message at 10:08 goes all in one oine], Ahhhh ok undestood
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> Btw IT IS not possible to use slide to the side menu on that one
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> Oh this aotocorretions are killing me
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> Heh
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> Anyway just to let you know that this might happend under so far unknown circumstances
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @thepeter [Oh this aotocorretions are killing me], Turn them off, much better ^^
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Workaround, not fix
<ubptgbot> joeybartolo89 was added by: joeybartolo89
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> yeah - I had to completely turn off auto-correct myself - it makes the typing experience pretty awful from what I've seen
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @TotalSonic [yeah - I had to completely turn off auto-correct myself - it makes the typing ex …], ok
<ubptgbot> Kachel was added by: Kachel
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> Is it better Sailbook or Pesbuk?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Try them, see which you prefer for your use
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> 👍
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> @LedBass [<reply to media>], Not really. Dusty keyboard ruins it all
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @nocomp [hi, no vcf export from google contact just csv :/], So did you get it working?
<ubptgbot> <LedBass> @Javacookies [what phone is that?], That's a Nexus 4
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @GiovanniStaiano [Is it better Sailbook or Pesbuk?], they're both webapps with their own implementation of UI, it's a matter of preference, but yeah try both 😉
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> I love the new bootsplash image on N5. I had to turn off and on again just to see it again. 👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ian_mcxa, did you get it building?
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> not yet, I couldn't get it to build on the phone so I tried crossbuilder, but then that seems to have left my lxd package in some kind of broken state. I'll look into it more when I'm off work tonight
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, okay. Let me know
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @noisebro [Not really. Dusty keyboard ruins it all], more like SuruDark ruins it
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @alan_griffiths [I love the new bootsplash image on N5. I had to turn off and on again just to se …], MX4 doesn't get one I suppose
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [MX4 doesn't get one I suppose], none of the retail ubuntu edition devices do
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> iiuc
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> okay I see, I guess it's for the safety of the devices 😁
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [i don't recall any "ferrari of phones" description (though F1 was certainly rela …], Yeah, I walked by a BMW kiosk in the mall and they had a BMW bicycle for sale!
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Courd Headman [hey guys, looking for opinions, about 10 months ago I bought a nexus 5 for ubpor …], Ubuntu Touch is going forward. It will be released for the new PinePhone that is coming out later this year. But to stay away from bugs in device ports that are in progress, I would stick with an original Ubuntu Edition phone like th
<ubptgbot> e BQ or Meizu. You can find them secondhand on ebay.
<ubptgbot> <gwado> @thepeter [<reply to media>], I have the same when people send me a text in MMS. … Options (swap) are disabled if there is only text. If there is picture, i can swapping and copy/paste the text to see the entire message. … Well, this a problem with line break for MMS Text.
<ubptgbot> possiblerunaway was added by: possiblerunaway
<ubptgbot> Antonio was added by: Antonio
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi, welcome! Please take a look to https://ubports.com/meet-the-community to get you up to speed. … There are language focus groups available too :)
<ubptgbot> <possiblerunaway> ok
<ubptgbot> csl17 was added by: csl17
<ubptgbot> Jied83 was added by: Jied83
<ubptgbot> Wendy Nelson was added by: Wendy Nelson
<ubptgbot> <Wendy Nelson> (Photo, 480x640) https://irc.ubports.com/dYsh5H52.png
<ubptgbot> <Wendy Nelson> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/Q3PnF2rK.png
<ubptgbot> <Wendy Nelson> jghazqdpzcb
<ubptgbot> <Wendy Nelson> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YVlqB2?1489
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> Wendy send nudes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @noisebro [Wendy send nudes], seriously, stop with the inappropriate comments
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> spam meets rudeness - we could use with less of both
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Wendy Nelson [http://bit.ly/2YVlqB2?1489], @mariogrip @advocatux @UniversalSuperBox @wayneoutthere @Flohack spammer
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/y3SPvpZE.mp4
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/MjboT7Vq.mp4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> grr github. if i didn't change the review status beyond adding comments, DO NOT CHANGE THE BLOODY REVIEW STATUS
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Did El Spammo get 'remedied'?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> looks like it.. deleted anyway.  sorry for slow response
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @wayneoutthere [looks like it.. deleted anyway.  sorry for slow response], Hey Wayne! Love your audiocasts! Gonna listen to all of them!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/muTkusQk.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i really really tried to find a better gif but alas...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> the best ones are the ones with guests because my mouth is shut more.  Check out Krille Kast and Bri Cast
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @wayneoutthere [the best ones are the ones with guests because my mouth is shut more.  Check out …], She will lol
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @wayneoutthere [the best ones are the ones with guests because my mouth is shut more.  Check out …], [Edit] Sure will lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/KlpYBfd4.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @exar_kun introduced me to that cartoon. it's so.. weird.  and awesome.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> so here is an interesting statisic.  The porting audiocast has recieved DOUBLE the listenership over any of the other UBports stuff.  @UniversalSuperBox we might as well quit and go hom.e
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> App Dev also killed us
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [<reply to media>], That'll learn 'em lol
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @wayneoutthere [so here is an interesting statisic.  The porting audiocast has recieved DOUBLE t …], Bah humbug! Keep up the good work!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/KJA5Kh46.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i know we don't get along,  rodney but I like your brain and your gifs
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i believe after 5 years you'll like me!
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [<reply to media>], RIP
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> But we're all family . . .
<ubptgbot> Jerry Hidalgo was added by: Jerry Hidalgo
<ubptgbot> <Jerry Hidalgo> (Photo, 400x400) https://irc.ubports.com/OnwkAwU3.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no thanks
<ubptgbot> <Jerry Hidalgo> (Photo, 1280x704) https://irc.ubports.com/6C4lZMfJ.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Fixed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> quickdraw mctux
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Sticker, 512x128) https://irc.ubports.com/zJvp8ZM0.webp
<ubptgbot> <BaHKoTo> Hallo, from today im using Ubuntu Touch. My question is for what is first two icons (mail,lock). Thank You for great OS :)
<ubptgbot> <BaHKoTo> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/1XyJ0zWM.png
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @gwado [I have the same when people send me a text in MMS. … Options (swap) are disabled i …], Oh that might explain a lot, thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @BaHKoTo [Hallo, from today im using Ubuntu Touch. My question is for what is first two ic …], The envelope icon shows notifications. It will be green if there is a new message.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> The lock is rotation lock. When turned on your device will not rotate between landscape and portrait mode.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> you can swipe down on any icon and the indicator bar will open on that subpage.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> or you drag indicator bar down a bit and then swipe left right to move between the items.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Have fun with UT!
<ubptgbot> <BaHKoTo> @Danfro [Have fun with UT!], Ahaa, 10x you :)
<ubptgbot> <BaHKoTo> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Rh0OSvqK.webp
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @BaHKoTo [Ahaa, 10x you :)], You are welcome!
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @BaHKoTo [<reply to media>], Launcher Modular 👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> haha, what if i've disabled on Tweak Tool the launcher on devel and then install edge: A perfect unusable device :) , i'm filling a bug...
<ubptgbot> <BaHKoTo> @Sconio [Launcher Modular 👍🏻], Yes, i like it :)
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> [Edit] haha, what if i disable on Tweak Tool the launcher and then install edge: A perfect unusable device :) , i'm filling a bug...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @lduboeuf [haha, what if i disable on Tweak Tool the launcher and then install edge: A perf …], What against?
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> N5
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1203
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So you turned off the launcher
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And the problem is that the launcher is turned off
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> yes :)
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> a bit scary when you just install edge
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm not sure where this lands on the "Shooting yourself in the foot" scale
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> i was not aware, i've disabled it long time ago on UT Tweak Tool
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> i'm pretty sure others will have the same
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, but ignoring the setting means that we're ignoring what the user said they expressly wanted their device to do
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> for sure, but for new launcher, you cannot do this anymore
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> [Edit] for sure, but for the new launcher, you cannot do this anymore,
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay. Well, got the Unity8 code handy? I might be able to point you in the right direction.
<ubptgbot> Anthony Fett was added by: Anthony Fett
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> humm not sure i can do this right now, but maybe something needs to be done for that case
<ubptgbot> <Anthony Fett> (Photo, 500x666) https://irc.ubports.com/zsr4bU9R.png
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> other than that, congrats for the new Unity8 :) , i like it a lot
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> [Edit] anyway, congrats for the new Unity8 :) , i like it a lot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> What do you mean by disabling the launcher exactly?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The dash?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> But, shooting your own foot, and complaining the bullet is difficult to remove, seems counterintuitive
<ubptgbot> <Jakob> Just received OTA-10 for Pro 5. Time to thank everyone involved. Excellent work!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee [What do you mean by disabling the launcher exactly?], You can set the Launcher to never show, ever ever
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Oh, always hide. It will still show, but you need a mouse or keyboard. Though, swipe should still show it in that case. If not, def a bug
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, I think it hijacks some behavior that makes the Launcher not show for things like the Wizard
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The setting is called "Disable the launcher"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It does appear with a held keypress
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It might only disable the swipearea
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also disables mouse interaction
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Why would you want this setting
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> digital signage if it wasn't for the held keypress
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, so why would someone on a phone want this setting
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> no idea
<ubptgbot> <cikgufatah> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/9bqwKqAU.png
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> OTA10, major updates to TELEports uAdBlock, and Weather apps -big props to the UBports team and the UT community for continued great work
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] OTA10, major updates to TELEports, uAdBlock, and Weather apps -big props to the UBports team and the UT community for continued great work
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @UniversalSuperBox [Okay, so why would someone on a phone want this setting], work, one app interaction
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> touch device for scanning barcodes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But you can't launch apps without the Launcher, and you can still switch apps with the right edge
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> lots of places have web portals for this,
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/unity8/commit/e49012e83a102f4f13beb050dc7d3092ad982961
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @UniversalSuperBox [But you can't launch apps without the Launcher, and you can still switch apps wi …], something we might want to disable too ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mateosalta [something we might want to disable too ;)], Not very helpful in the current context of "I set this setting and now it broke things"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [touch device for scanning barcodes], Anyone making a device would be better with kiosk mir stuff
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That wasn't as real in late 2016, though
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @dohbee [Anyone making a device would be better with kiosk mir stuff], having worked in that area I can tell there are some people who want something they can follow the docs/tutorials with if possible (like the Unity shell when required) but have it only display a single full screen window otherwise.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> which is... weird
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> oh and DE selection at login is too complicated
#ubports 2019-08-23
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @fredldotme [having worked in that area I can tell there are some people who want something t …], Yeah, but canonical is selling this exact thing
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> IMO the kiosk display server just needs to embedd a secret key combo to show the necessary tools (network manager gui, what have ya) when needed.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I found its purpose. It was a custom OS built on top of Unity
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But since the Launcher is the only entry point to any functionality now, it makes sense to remove it.
<ubptgbot> <RAOFest> @fredldotme [IMO the kiosk display server just needs to embedd a secret key combo to show the …], It's not going to be much of a secret key combo if it's embedded in the code on GitHub 😜
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @RAOFest [It's not going to be much of a secret key combo if it's embedded in the code on …], I'm talking evil evil proprietary projects 😄
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> Excuse me, how do I translate the new ubports.com website, translate.ubports.com seems to be just the content of the old website.
<ubptgbot> Michael Nguyen was added by: Michael Nguyen
<ubptgbot> <Michael Nguyen> (Photo, 464x688) https://irc.ubports.com/yV6nkky2.png
<ubptgbot> <Michael Nguyen> (Photo, 1280x649) https://irc.ubports.com/KXMV2B65.png
<ubptgbot> <Michael Nguyen> weh bz s dzlqp mwl
<ubptgbot> <Michael Nguyen> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YNBZhV?1651
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @mateosalta [described as a ferarri of phones, some vintage ferarris were around that much at …], '-'
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> lol, just a theroy
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol quite a theory at that
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://www.dialaflight.com/blog/32-million-to-stay-in-inflatable-space-hotel_100074.html
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> '-'
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> @mateosalta [https://www.dialaflight.com/blog/32-million-to-stay-in-inflatable-space-hotel_10 …], just no
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> jan 2013 ;)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> just before the edge launch
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> welp so far no project has reach that much funding
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 6 years later who said 7 :p
<ubptgbot> Elzurdo4 was added by: Elzurdo4
<ubptgbot> DARK_SUPREME was added by: DARK_SUPREME
<ubptgbot> Rob was added by: Rob
<ubptgbot> Puesmira was added by: Puesmira
<ubptgbot> michael phillips was added by: michael phillips
<ubptgbot> Артём Деренговский was added by: Артём Деренговский
<ubptgbot> KENNETH IVEY was added by: KENNETH IVEY
<ubptgbot> <KENNETH IVEY> (Photo, 500x500) https://irc.ubports.com/lozOdFWY.png
<ubptgbot> <KENNETH IVEY> (Photo, 1280x671) https://irc.ubports.com/Q5Mxhn0B.png
<ubptgbot> <KENNETH IVEY> stc g hzxdnmbq mxjys
<ubptgbot> <KENNETH IVEY> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YNCFnt?1881
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> done
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So many new people? I doubt it lol
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> The number of users here seems not to raise significantly recently. More effective spambot? Less new users? People just not joining?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I do some banned accounts cleaning regularly, for example 9 were removed yesterday. That affect the total number too
<ubptgbot> <Артём Деренговский> Good afternoon. Nexus 5 does not boot after installation via ubports-installer on linux. Hangs on the nexus splash screen. Recovery mode comes in.
<ubptgbot> <ya_mul> Dear all, many thanks for all the work on the new update. N5 update worked perfectly. However M10 FHD says file not found. Any ideas on how to remedy this? Many thanks.
<ubptgbot> <ya_mul> (Photo, 1920x1200) https://irc.ubports.com/pJmwbQWA.png
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Use tweak tool to delete data than try again
<ubptgbot> <Артём Деренговский> Cleaning /data doesn't help. Also hangs on the logo.
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> Restart and try again ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] I do some banned / removed accounts cleaning regularly, for example 9 were removed yesterday. That affects the total number too
<ubptgbot> Candelaria Carruth was added by: Candelaria Carruth
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Reflash using installer
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> [Edit] @ya_mul Restart and try again ?
<ubptgbot> <Артём Деренговский> Hangs on logo. Four times flashing didn't help.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Артём Деренговский [Hangs on logo. Four times flashing didn't help.], Please, come to our Install group to get help with that (https://t.me/WelcomePlus)
<ubptgbot> <ya_mul> Restart and try again allowed updating M10 with OAT 10. Many thanks.
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @ya_mul [Restart and try again allowed updating M10 with OAT 10. Many thanks.], Avec plaisir =) It happened some times with my M10FHD. Each time I get scared then restarted the device. The download start again and update goes well =)
<ubptgbot> Charles Park was added by: Charles Park
<ubptgbot> <Versace> Hello everyone
<ubptgbot> <Versace> I successfully ported my Nexus 5 to Ubuntu. But to my dismay it got stuck when I tried to switch off and restart.
<ubptgbot> <Versace> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/DMXpmHD9.png
<ubptgbot> <Versace> Please help. What can I do to bring it back to life ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Versace [Please help. What can I do to bring it back to life ?], Long-Press power button and try to force a restart
<ubptgbot> <Versace> Ok. let me try. Thanks
<ubptgbot> <DimoAlex> OTA-10 just installed on my Nexus 5 but it seems there is a problem with the bluetooth. I can listen music, but I can't make calls (I can't hear and no one can hear me ), I've tried with 5 different BT sets and 2 car kits. Any suggestions ?
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @DimoAlex [OTA-10 just installed on my Nexus 5 but it seems there is a problem with the blu …], As far as I know, Bluetooth calling doesn't really work properly on any UT device, but I might be wrong...
<ubptgbot> <samzn> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/P00zSrVI.webp
<ubptgbot> <chineseman> https://join.kaiza.la/p/Hacker
<ubptgbot> <chineseman> Welcome
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> So I updated my N5 to the edge channel, I will say its weird with the apps scope gone now, I like a clean desktop but I think someone new to UT might be a little lost with it.  Im gonna bring it to my testing spot (local sprint store) and let the techs there try it out since they all seem interested in UT and see how it goes
<ubptgbot> <Артём Деренговский> Возникла проблема при первом старте при выборе "edge" не отображается клавиатура. На месте клавиатуры белый квадрат при разблокировке такая же проблема.
<ubptgbot> <Артём Деренговский> There was a problem the first time you start, when you select "edge" the keyboard is not displayed. In place of the white square keyboard when unlocking the same problem.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1204
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @advocatux [https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1204], My guess is it has to do with: https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/pull/84
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hmm I see
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Stefano0101 [As far as I know, Bluetooth calling doesn't really work properly on any UT devic …], It works sometimes and then it doesnt. Tried a lot of cars, best was BMW still ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Basically the used Bluez software is buggy, but it would also need updates of pulseaudio and network-manager, the latter I am working on. A new Bluez version is in internal testing, but showed not much improvement e.g. for BT headsets. Still it will come to devel soon
<ubptgbot> <DimoAlex> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Versace> Thanks @Flohack  … It worked .I am currently exploring the features of my new OS.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Versace [Thanks @Flohack  … It worked .I am currently exploring the features of my new OS.], a warm Welcome! :)
<ubptgbot> LeonAstor was added by: LeonAstor
<ubptgbot> .-=karmascheII3=-. was added by: .-=karmascheII3=-.
<ubptgbot> Beatrice Schumacher was added by: Beatrice Schumacher
<ubptgbot> <Beatrice Schumacher> (Photo, 400x400) https://irc.ubports.com/eFD9lpgx.png
<ubptgbot> <Beatrice Schumacher> (Photo, 1280x712) https://irc.ubports.com/PeCC3J6h.png
<ubptgbot> <Beatrice Schumacher> nojugspuasg
<ubptgbot> <Beatrice Schumacher> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YU4fzP?1905
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Flohack [Basically the used Bluez software is buggy, but it would also need updates of pu …], Great news, thanks for update.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [Basically the used Bluez software is buggy, but it would also need updates of pu …], not sure nm will affect headset support. ofono maybe, but ofono and pulse upgrades are both quite a bit more challenging
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [not sure nm will affect headset support. ofono maybe, but ofono and pulse upgrad …], Well it seems also we need a new pulseaudio to help with rerouting sound. currently you wont get it rereouted after an interruption for example, even if bluez reconnects it.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So it can be a lot of work, yes
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> I'm currently adding support for proper audio rerouting to telepathy-ofono, and bluetooth switching is supposed to be handled there. If it doesn't work we know where to look at.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> [Edit] I'm currently adding support for proper audio rerouting to telepathy-ofono, and bluetooth switching is supposed to be handled there. If it doesn't work we know where to look.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the version of pulseaudio we have doesn't handle bt headsets well, regardless of other issues
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Tygerpro [So I updated my N5 to the edge channel, I will say its weird with the apps scope …], That was my initial feeling but now after almost 4 months using it as my daily driver i don't want to use the old scopes anymore
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> It's really nice to see that from the last update of Telegram you can tap on notification and it takes you straight to relevant chat. Nice one !
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mark alexa [It's really nice to see that from the last update of Telegram you can tap on not …], Yeah. That was awesome
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> And the contacts list too
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @malditobastardo [That was my initial feeling but now after almost 4 months using it as my daily d …], Yeah, I myself like it, but when Im showing people how to use it, Im not 100% sure they'll like it, granted I coukd be wrong, but Ill find out later today when I bring the N5 to my favorite sprint shop where they actually do have an int
<ubptgbot> erest in UT
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Tygerpro [Yeah, I myself like it, but when Im showing people how to use it, Im not 100% su …], Seeing hundred of big icons in the main window is tiring
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> But yes. Right nkw the drawer is very minimalistic
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> In the future with a fine search function it will be great
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I agree, but I also installed the launcher modular as well as sprint just to see if that makes a difference
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro [Yeah, I myself like it, but when Im showing people how to use it, Im not 100% su …], It's no less obvious than when first booting stock Android and you only have the few apps shown at the very bottom. Ours are just on the left side, and the "open the app list" button is bigger with a different position
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Yeah, regardless, I will let you guys know what the response is from the people that try it out
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I have found the best way to get people interested is to just let them play with a device running UT, even if its a WIP port, they ask me questions and I answer them, and if I dont know the answer I show them the website then tell them theres plenty of people that can answer that question, or if they want more info
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo [And the contacts list too], Which is not yet released ;)
<ubptgbot> <xowaenija> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/2kY3vPLd.mp4
<ubptgbot> <antoniohuertes> I have a oneplus one and with android wifi work perfect with good signal. But when i install ubports the oneplus one won't recognize any wifi. Someone can help me, please
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @xowaenija [<reply to media>], @UniversalSuperBox @mariogrip @Flohack @wayneoutthere @advocatux new spammer
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> do people click those?  maybe by accident? that's why i find spam so annoying. it's pretty vain
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee you should now have the power to ban tooo :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip [@dohbee you should now have the power to ban tooo :D], whee thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> have mercy on me.  i'll be nicer
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere [do people click those?  maybe by accident? that's why i find spam so annoying. i …], well same people as send money to the mighty  nigerian price :P
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere [do people click those?  maybe by accident? that's why i find spam so annoying. i …], [Edit] well same people as send money to the mighty  nigerian prince :P
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @antoniohuertes [I have a oneplus one and with android wifi work perfect with good signal. But wh …], Sorry to hear but there are a few oneplus who have this issue. Currently its in the backlog
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip [well same people as send money to the mighty  nigerian prince :P], and yet i remain poor
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> yeah... this too ^ :(
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee [and yet i remain poor], same
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Waiting for people to send you money isn't enough. You have to encourage it somehow.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> But rich in regards of a clean conscience.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @alan_griffiths [Waiting for people to send you money isn't enough. You have to encourage it some …], https://liberapay.com/dobey or do i need a bikini picture too?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> We're immune to spam around here. try another group.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee [https://liberapay.com/dobey or do i need a bikini picture too?], bikini pics seems to work for instagrammers
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @dohbee [https://liberapay.com/dobey or do i need a bikini picture too?], I will pay you $100 for a real bikini picture of you and a link to it. It's gotta stay up for at least 48 hours.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/2y83ncmC.mp4
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Are there any admins about? This is seriously off topic!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> yeah sorry, lets remove it
<ubptgbot> <Versace> (Sticker, 360x512) https://irc.ubports.com/zAb8xTcX.webp
<ubptgbot> <Versace> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/DU53jujj.webp
<ubptgbot> <haedyhade> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/sT0dGqtL.mp4
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Flohack [Sorry to hear but there are a few oneplus who have this issue. Currently its in …], mine too
<ubptgbot> <antoniohuertes> @Flohack [Sorry to hear but there are a few oneplus who have this issue. Currently its in …], 😞 for some hardware part?, and if i change some internal part it can work or i need change the mother board???
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> there is a forum page on how to workaround i think, i need to try it
<ubptgbot> <antoniohuertes> link to the forum please!! i am frustrating with these
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @antoniohuertes [😞 for some hardware part?, and if i change some internal part it can work or i …], no, i think a certain file missing
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> lets see...
<ubptgbot> <antoniohuertes> file of ubports installation??
<ubptgbot> <antoniohuertes> i have ota5 and wifi works, but with the latest ota9 and ota10 won't work
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/995
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/995#issuecomment-459260093 here is the file, but you need to make a mac address, either old one from ota5, or new one
<ubptgbot> <antoniohuertes> i have a poor mobile signal and i can't call. Is it the same issue?
<ubptgbot> <antoniohuertes> can i back to ota5??
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/995#issuecomment-456349657
<ubptgbot> <antoniohuertes> thakns!!! i check it
<ubptgbot> <antoniohuertes> [Edit] thanks!!! i check it
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @antoniohuertes [can i back to ota5??], not really, unless you backed up an image
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/QZM5bT4y.png
<ubptgbot> <Versace> How can I download Firefox and vlc player?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Meizu Pro 5 4gb RAM / 64gb storage model working with T-Mobile 3G/HSPA
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Versace [How can I download Firefox and vlc player?], via Libertine
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Versace [How can I download Firefox and vlc player?], http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/libertine.html
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Versace [How can I download Firefox and vlc player?], Firefox runs very poorly in UT currently.  Instructions on how to install it are at https://blog.arubislander.nl/2018/10/running-firefox-in-1604-libertine.html?m=1 &  … https://github.com/jdonald/firefox-armhf/releases
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [Meizu Pro 5 4gb RAM / 64gb storage model working with T-Mobile 3G/HSPA], `free -h` might be more helpful
<ubptgbot> <Versace> @TotalSonic [via Libertine], Ok
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Versace [Ok], also - when running VLC you need to open files into it via the File Manager - just click on the video you wish to open and then choose VLC from the list of apps that will pop up
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/3vBkJ0Pd.png
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [free -h might be more helpful], here ya go
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Though, doesn't clarify why you posted it. ;)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [Though, doesn't clarify why you posted it. ;)], posting from Teleports it seems attachments aren't allowing captioning - at least in the way I tried it
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Fingerprint reader working nicely on this one too.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [Though, doesn't clarify why you posted it. ;)], [Edit] posting from Teleports it seems attachments aren't allowing captioning - at least in the way I tried it - anyway to repeat - just showing that this is 4gb RAM version of the Meizu Pro 5 working with 3G here in the USA.
<ubptgbot> Dario Mc was added by: Dario Mc
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [Though, doesn't clarify why you posted it. ;)], [Edit] posting from Teleports it seems attachments aren't allowing captioning - at least in the way I tried it - anyway to repeat - just showing that this is the 4gb RAM version of the Meizu Pro 5 working with 3G here in the USA.
<ubptgbot> <Dario Mc> Hola, soy argentino
<ubptgbot> <Dario Mc> Funciona ra en una iPad 1
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Dario Mc [Hola, soy argentino], hola, bienvenidos! esta grupo para Ingles, solamente.  Espanol en https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Dario Mc [Hola, soy argentino], [Edit] hola, bienvenidos! este grupo para Ingles, solamente.  Espanol en https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Dario Mc [Funciona ra en una iPad 1], No - no funcionada con Apple device
<ubptgbot> <Dario Mc> Tanks
<ubptgbot> pizzalovingnerd was added by: pizzalovingnerd
<ubptgbot> <pizzalovingnerd> Hi, Will Ubports support the Fairphone 3 if it comes out? The fairphone 3 got leaked, and there is going to be an event on the 27th
<ubptgbot> <pizzalovingnerd> https://twitter.com/Fairphone/status/1163735087227330560/photo/1
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @pizzalovingnerd [Hi, Will Ubports support the Fairphone 3 if it comes out? The fairphone 3 got le …], I would imagine whether it is possible and how easy it is to port will depend on what the actual chips are used, and how much of the device drivers' sources are available.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @pizzalovingnerd [Hi, Will Ubports support the Fairphone 3 if it comes out? The fairphone 3 got le …], [Edit] I would imagine whether it is possible and how easy it is to port will depend on what the actual chips are used in it, and how much of the device drivers' sources are available.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @pizzalovingnerd [Hi, Will Ubports support the Fairphone 3 if it comes out? The fairphone 3 got le …], if it's using mainline kernel and open source drivers, almost certainly. if it's using android 9 or 10, with binary drivers, there are some blockers to getting it ported
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that it will be Android 9
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> Hi all. I'll ask nobiest possible question ever. I finaly recived my nexux 5. In recovery it says "lock state= locked" what I presume is bootloader lock. I rooted few android phones before but I dont remeber what to do now. All I found on ubuntu touch site is that https://ubports.com/pl_PL/devices/nexus5-convergence which says to join tele
<ubptgbot> gram group
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> [Edit] Hi all. I'll ask nobiest possible question ever. I finaly recived my nexux 5. In recovery it says "lock state= locked" what I presume is bootloader lock. I rooted few android phones before but I dont remeber what to do now. All I found on ubuntu touch site is that https://ubports.com/pl_PL/devices/nexus5-convergence which says to jo
<ubptgbot> in telegram group … What Do I want? Lil help with unlocking that and flashing ut
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> [Edit] Hi all. I'll ask nobiest possible question ever. I finaly recived my nexux 5. In recovery it says "lock state= locked" what I presume is bootloader lock. I rooted few android phones before but I dont remeber what to do now. All I found on ubuntu touch site is that https://ubports.com/pl_PL/devices/nexus5-convergence which says to jo
<ubptgbot> in telegram group … What Do I want? Lil help with unlocking that and flashing ut if some1 would be nice to help :D
<ubptgbot> <Iar De> @Cyjan [<reply to media>], One more reason to have a repo on your own server.
<ubptgbot> <Iar De> @Flohack [yes], Depends on law in which country. Chinese themselves plagiarize without any effect.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Iar De [Depends on law in which country. Chinese themselves plagiarize without any effec …], let's stay on topic and not respond to 10 day old messages that are veering off topic :)
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/caaS5Vah.png
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> 🥰
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> [Edit] 🥰 … I just joined the family
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 👍
<Sia-> Hi, i ve really big trouble with ubports.. after installing ubport via ubport installer on oneplusone device. and reboot the phone stuck on logo as you see here.
<Sia-> https://imgur.com/HZzG2xv
<Sia-> right now is almost 67 min like that
<Sia-> can reinstall android or fix this issue or i lost my device and can't use it?
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Sia- [right now is almost 67 min like that], Adb catlog?
<Sia-> adb can't find it
<Sia-> is almost dead no lsusb no adb devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can't use adb until you enter recovery
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> reboot to bootloader
<Sia-> do you think i'm so dump????
<Sia-> if you can't help please save your time with kind of answer
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @dohbee [you can't use adb until you enter recovery], I dont think so. From what I remember you could "adb catlog xxx.txt" anytime you wanted.  I had similar problem with kernel long time ago.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sia- [do you think i'm so dump????], pretty sure nobody called you dumb, so reacting in this way won't do anything but waste yoru time
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Sia- [if you can't help please save your time with kind of answer], Hold power + volume down to force reboot it and as soon as it turn itself off, go to recovery
<Sia-> i'm in recovery now
<Sia-> but what should i do ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Hangman228 [I dont think so. From what I remember you could "adb catlog xxx.txt" anytime you …], no, adb only works if usb debugging is enabled when OS is running or from recovery, and if at bootloader, only the bootloader tool (such as fastboot) can be used. also it's `logcat` rather than `catlog`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sia- [but what should i do ?], try to flash it again?
<Sia-> ok i do it again but is comming to recovery after triyng to flash it again
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> What kind of recovery? Ubuntu 1? Twrp?
<Sia-> https://imgur.com/VLYC3zS
<Sia-> ubport recovery
<Sia-> ubptgbot, now rebooting and installer said is done :)
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Sia- [ubptgbot, now rebooting and installer said is done :)], Reboot nd try. I just installed ub touch for first time. Installed unlocked bootloader and whole phone froze for half min. I force rebooted, install it again and its working perfect ❤️
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Flohack [Basically the used Bluez software is buggy, but it would also need updates of pu …], no regressions?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Fuseteam [no regressions?], Funny joke
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> maybe :p
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, i think i know how to fix the keyboard in edge.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Fuseteam [no regressions?], When it comes to devel, we shall see any regressions ^^
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @pizzalovingnerd [Hi, Will Ubports support the Fairphone 3 if it comes out? The fairphone 3 got le …], wasn't there a thread on this on the fairphone forums?
<ubptgbot> Billy Litchfield was added by: Billy Litchfield
<ubptgbot> <Billy Litchfield> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc.ubports.com/fYyxR97G.png
<ubptgbot> Thedudesouf was added by: Thedudesouf
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Flohack [When it comes to devel, we shall see any regressions ^^], haha true
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox @mariogrip where does `/etc/apt/preferences.d/ubports.pref` come from?
<ubptgbot> <Billy Litchfield> (Photo, 1280x755) https://irc.ubports.com/7YAbMaGm.png
<ubptgbot> <Billy Litchfield> renpfnw
<ubptgbot> <Billy Litchfield> [Edit] http://bit.ly/33j1LOQ?176
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> spam orz
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee [@UniversalSuperBox @mariogrip where does /etc/apt/preferences.d/ubports.pref com …], livecd-rootfs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip [livecd-rootfs], https://github.com/ubports/livecd-rootfs/pull/8
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that will fix the osk on edge, and prevent similar issues from happening again in the future
<ubptgbot> <AyraHikari> How to build ub recovery?
<ubptgbot> <AyraHikari> mka recovery?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I think halium-recovery assuming thats a thing, I dont know of it is though
<ubptgbot> oponifa was added by: oponifa
<ubptgbot> <AyraHikari> (Photo, 1068x767) https://irc.ubports.com/2TYxwMzR.png
<ubptgbot> <AyraHikari> How to solve unpacking got killed?
<ubptgbot> <AyraHikari> My PC RAM is 4GB, and my device RAM is 3GB, i think it should good enough to unpack some files
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> could be related to storage space?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but i think @Halium is a better group to ask
#ubports 2019-08-24
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee [that will fix the osk on edge, and prevent similar issues from happening again i …], what's wrong with the OSK in edge?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> it was blank
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh,in the latest update?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> Blend Vegan - Growth Supplements … https://www.gsuplementos.com.br/blend-vegan-growth-supplements-p988005
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> Please add some payment apps in app store
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> Does anyone mind helping me with some lxd problems I'm having with crossbulid?
<ubptgbot> <Kachel> Can ubuntu touch run on the S6 already?
<ubptgbot> OpekktarY was added by: OpekktarY
<ubptgbot> Alice Koul was added by: Alice Koul
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> I have small noob questions. Can some1 help me pls? … I did install Ubuntu touch on my nexux 5 20 min ago. I installed Ubuntu 16.02 stable. Is it ota 10 🤔? In "update" section I could only update apps
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> [Edit] Hi all. I have small noob questions. Can some1 help me pls? … I did install Ubuntu touch on my nexux 5 20 min ago. I installed Ubuntu 16.02 stable. Is it ota 10 🤔? In "update" section I could only update apps
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> Ota 10 is the current version
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Maciej [Hi all. I have small noob questions. Can some1 help me pls? … I did install Ubuntu …], System settings » about » OS
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/crHmb434.png
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> I've successfully added a dvorak layout to the keyboard!
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> @malditobastardo [System settings » about » OS], I'll try it when I get home. Thx
<ubptgbot> Xavi_R was added by: Xavi_R
<ubptgbot> <Julius> How can I run .mp4 videos?
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> @Julius [How can I run .mp4 videos?], Use file manager to select .mp4 video file and choose mediaplayer from the options offered. If you start with mediaplayer, it doesn't work for some reason.
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> @Julius [How can I run .mp4 videos?], Correction: Use file manager to select .mp4 file and click preview option. This will start mediaplayer.
<ubptgbot> ishaan_rd was added by: ishaan_rd
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @ian_mcxa [I've successfully added a dvorak layout to the keyboard!], Very nice!
<ubptgbot> el_HUDA was added by: el_HUDA
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mikeee_128 [Please add some payment apps in app store], You are welcome to develop one.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Javacookies [oh,in the latest update?], yep, well yesterdays update anyway
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @ian_mcxa [I've successfully added a dvorak layout to the keyboard!], cool! did you do that based on the pr dalton shared with you?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Kachel [Can ubuntu touch run on the S6 already?], supported devices are listed on devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @ian_mcxa [I've successfully added a dvorak layout to the keyboard!], Excellent work. I've never used (and probably never will) but that work shouldn't be lost. Worth merging in to the keyboard-component. How about starting an issue in GitHub, to offer its inclusion?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @ian_mcxa [I've successfully added a dvorak layout to the keyboard!], [Edit] Excellent work. I've never used it (and probably never will) but that work shouldn't be lost. Worth merging in to the keyboard-component. How about starting an issue in GitHub, to offer its inclusion?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @imraniqbal [Excellent work. I've never used it (and probably never will) but that work shoul …], Agree
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Julius [How can I run .mp4 videos?], on most devices the core Media Player will play mp4.  On Nexus 5 you might need the UTMedia app that is available in the Open Store.  mpv can be installed in Libertine and can play formats that Media Player can not - such as avi
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Fuseteam [yep, well yesterdays update anyway], is it fixed now? luckily I haven't updated yet 😅
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> @Fuseteam [cool! did you do that based on the pr dalton shared with you?], yes, that was pretty much the only way I was able to do it
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> I'll submit a pull request in a bit
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies [is it fixed now? luckily I haven't updated yet 😅], Yes
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [on most devices the core Media Player will play mp4.  On Nexus 5 you might need …], Thanks for sharing how you got `avi` working.
<ubptgbot> aaqil_shaik was added by: aaqil_shaik
<ubptgbot> Hazel Boling was added by: Hazel Boling
<ubptgbot> <Hazel Boling> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc.ubports.com/RmGIFE0b.png
<ubptgbot> <Hazel Boling> (Photo, 1280x728) https://irc.ubports.com/p0jxp00r.png
<ubptgbot> <Hazel Boling> wq goe
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> Is there any way to turn off user metrics from the lock screen?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, in the Privacy settings
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> sweet
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> is there a way to just restart unity8 without restarting the phone?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Type `restart unity8` :D
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> lol
<ubptgbot> grundigg was added by: grundigg
<ubptgbot> <Kachel> Weren't there plans to switch to Wayland at some point?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think this may help frame the question better: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ok-so-what-is-this-wayland-thing-anyway/8484
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There is more discussion in https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1039/18-04-desktop-getting-it-working-again and https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2183/2019-time-to-make-unity8-great-again/4
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @ian_mcxa [is there a way to just restart unity8 without restarting the phone?], or UT Tweak Tool
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Javacookies [is it fixed now? luckily I haven't updated yet 😅], i believe so yeah a more permanent fix should land soon
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @ian_mcxa [yes, that was pretty much the only way I was able to do it], cool i'll take a closer look too
<ubptgbot> r9ja2aa7bb1bb8l was added by: r9ja2aa7bb1bb8l
<ubptgbot> manabray was added by: manabray
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Is there a day counter for UT. Like dorian example for people who are quitting smoking the app shows they streak.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> [Edit] Is there a day counter for UT. Like for example for people who are quitting smoking the app shows they streak.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Is there such app for UT ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mark alexa [Is there such app for UT ?], https://open-store.io/app/ncounter.joe
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @dohbee [https://open-store.io/app/ncounter.joe], You're a real blessing dude !
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you could have just searched "count" in the store
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> Dumb question, what is rootfs?
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> I always heard of it
<ubptgbot> <Kachel> I think it's an OS in just one partition
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "rootfs" is just short for "root filesystem"
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @ian_mcxa [I'll submit a pull request in a bit], hey mind pming what you did you the english database and the big text file?
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> @dohbee ["rootfs" is just short for "root filesystem"], So exactly is like all files are in one folder?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SpecialSpac [So exactly is like all files are in one folder?], no
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> Then?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as far as ubuntu touch is concerned, the rootfs is the readonly partition containing all the system components and default apps
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> Oh. Undestood
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> And it could make readable, to let's say make some modifications just by curiosity?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> making the rootfs writable and modifying it, is a very good way to break your system. and you get to keep the pieces when you do, because it is not supported
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> Humm. Understood
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> I just wanted to know that possibility existed
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @SpecialSpac [I just wanted to know that possibility existed], It exists, a few of us use it but you lose your warranty.  You can modify the `rw` settings using the Tweak Tool, if you're testing things out (or ready to take risks).
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> Ok.
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> Just in case... I always want to have a kind of last resort method to do stuff.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @SpecialSpac [Just in case... I always want to have a kind of last resort method to do stuff.], What's sort of stuff do you want to do?  Normally, Libertine is sufficient for most things.
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @imraniqbal [It exists, a few of us use it but you lose your warranty.  You can modify the rw …], you have no warranty with UT
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @mimecar [you have no warranty with UT], It's an expression rather than an actual warranty.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @SpecialSpac [I just wanted to know that possibility existed], [Edit] It exists, a few of us use it but you "lose your warranty".  You can modify the `rw` settings using the Tweak Tool, if you're testing things out (or ready to take risks).
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> @imraniqbal [What's sort of stuff do you want to do?  Normally, Libertine is sufficient for m …], I dunno, is like there's a thing that modifies the system so low that only could be achieved in that way. Of course, in 99% would be not necessary
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @mimecar [you have no warranty with UT], But since it can be misunderstoond, I've gone back an edited that comment.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @mimecar [you have no warranty with UT], [Edit] But since it can be misunderstood, I've gone back an edited that comment.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @SpecialSpac [I dunno, is like there's a thing that modifies the system so low that only could …], Not sure what you mean.  Can you be more specific?
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> Overclocking for example?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @SpecialSpac [Overclocking for example?], Hmm, I don't know if that would work.  I did try using the `conservative` CPU governor  at one point, don't know if it made any difference...
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @SpecialSpac [Overclocking for example?], [Edit] Hmm, I don't know if that would work.  I did try using the `conservative` CPU governor at one point, don't know if it made any difference...
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> Ok. Just by casualty.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> good luck overclocking a phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and also no, that would probably be below the rootfs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (android, kernel, etc… components are not part of the rootfs)
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @dohbee [and also no, that would probably be below the rootfs], Is that a no re: CPU governors?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Overclocking is an interaction between the kernel and userspace for most Android ROMs.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Support from both needs to be there
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm convinced that CPU governers are snake oil for all but the most demanding of workloads
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @UniversalSuperBox [I'm convinced that CPU governers are snake oil for all but the most demanding of …], I can appreciate those arguments.  Would it even work on the device, though?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If it's compiled into the kernel, you can select a governer
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Thanks, may fiddle around with this at some point in the distant future.  It was when I was exploring why the CPU was at 100% for long periods of time.  Figured that out since.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, instant CPU load isn't really affected by the governor
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> I know, I was just trying all of sorts of things at the time.  Even to reduce the period of intensity.
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @BaHKoTo [<reply to media>], Damn that looks very nice. Wish my home screen looked so good.
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @Sia- [https://imgur.com/HZzG2xv], How can I do this too?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Braillynn [How can I do this too?], it's installed with OTA updates
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> Hmmm, let me reboot my phone and see if I see it.
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @dohbee [it's installed with OTA updates], Any idea how I can customize my home screen?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Braillynn [Any idea how I can customize my home screen?], not sure what you mean exactly. there's no real support for such customizations beyond wallpaper selection. the photo you quoted is showing the launcher modular app
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> Agh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox you are muted
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're live! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZ6n7dExf1E
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you were muted
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Ah rodney became admin
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Lmao
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> I show I’m on OTA10 and I still have the old splash screen on my OnePlus One.
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> Should I just do a fresh install and start from scratch?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee [not sure what you mean exactly. there's no real support for such customizations …], With Utweaktool you can organize your favorites apps on top.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo [With Utweaktool you can organize your favorites apps on top.], i suppose the question was about something beyond that though
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yeah but still. That's it :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Oh. And sprint
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> florian is quieter than everyone else though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> click will work fine on other platforms
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee [florian is quieter than everyone else though], Indeed
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> @Danfro [So did you get it working?], Yes sorry i though i got back to you. Yep like a chamrm!
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @dohbee [it's installed with OTA updates], Still not working for me even after the reset :/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Braillynn [Still not working for me even after the reset :/], ok, i don't know what to say then. maybe something keeping the splash image from being flashed
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> We will be over at: https://whereby.com/ubports-chat
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, the whereby API is a bit poorly documented: https://whereby.dev/
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Braillynn [Still not working for me even after the reset :/], This is the manual way to get it done: https://t.me/ubports/220283.
<ubptgbot> k4rm0nk3y was added by: oponifa
<ubptgbot> Francesco Miglietta was added by: Francesco Miglietta
<ubptgbot> barabadzhi was added by: barabadzhi
<ubptgbot> <barabadzhi> Hey guys! Anyone with frieza here? Is the anbox working for you?🤔
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @imraniqbal [This is the manual way to get it done: https://t.me/ubports/220283.], Can this be done on a Windows computer or do I need to use a Mac/Linux machine?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Braillynn [Can this be done on a Windows computer or do I need to use a Mac/Linux machine?], https://gitlab.com/rubencarneiro/custom_bootlogos/blob/master/README.md — you need to be able to run the relevant commands.
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @imraniqbal [https://gitlab.com/rubencarneiro/custom_bootlogos/blob/master/README.md — you ne …], So is that a yes or a no?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Braillynn [So is that a yes or a no?], How did you flash in the first place?  That method should be fine.  Note the disclaimer at the top of the `README`.
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @imraniqbal [How did you flash in the first place?  That method should be fine.  Note the dis …], I did it on a Mac computer, but have since sold it.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Braillynn [I did it on a Mac computer, but have since sold it.], What device do you have?
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> a OnePlus One
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> I'm really quite a beginner at all of this stuff still so trying to set up everything again has been a pain in the ass.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> So as long as you can run the `fastboot` command, you can do it from there.  I've never tried it from Windows but I'm sure that would be available.
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @imraniqbal [So as long as you can run the fastboot command, you can do it from there.  I've …], Hopefully, there isn't really a terminal in Windows I don't think. Also my OnePlus One doesn't ever seem to want to go into Fastboot so I'm having issues with that as well.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Braillynn [Hopefully, there isn't really a terminal in Windows I don't think. Also my OnePl …], There definitely is a terminal in Windows and there's even PowerShell, which is quite, err... powerful.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Braillynn [Hopefully, there isn't really a terminal in Windows I don't think. Also my OnePl …], Having a quick scan in the Welcome room, it's definitely possible to run `fastboot` from Windows.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @nocomp [Yes sorry i though i got back to you. Yep like a chamrm!], Never mind. Great to hear that it is working fine. 👍
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @imraniqbal [There definitely is a terminal in Windows and there's even PowerShell, which is …], Oh, I found it. I have been trying to reinstall UT on my OPO and it's not a success. I have Android Studio installed and ADB and yet when it's time to hold volume up and power, nothing happens.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Braillynn [Oh, I found it. I have been trying to reinstall UT on my OPO and it's not a succ …], Are you in the Welcome room?  You'll probably get a lot more help there.
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @imraniqbal [Are you in the Welcome room?  You'll probably get a lot more help there.], No, can you give me the link?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> No problem, just a second...
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Braillynn [No, can you give me the link?], https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <r9ja2aa7bb1bb8l> @Braillynn [Hopefully, there isn't really a terminal in Windows I don't think. Also my OnePl …], install cygwin
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's not necessary to use adb or fastboot in windows
<ubptgbot> <r9ja2aa7bb1bb8l> @UniversalSuperBox [That's not necessary to use adb or fastboot in windows], that's for a real terminal, not for adb or fastboot
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah
<ubptgbot> <kipters> Tbh there's a new terminal in windows which is aptly named Windows Terminal that's much better than old conhost
#ubports 2019-08-25
<ubptgbot> Débora was added by: Débora
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [you were muted], ohw he did not pay attention to the live chat at that time lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I wasn't muted
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Everyone else could hear me, it didn't go through the encoder because why not
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> well if by everyone else you mean your cohost i am inclined to wonder as florian said 'helloooo' at some point lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] well if by everyone else you mean your cohosts i am inclined to wonder as florian said 'helloooo' at some point lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that said you did say something to marius about using some scene?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The one with the three above me
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yes that's the part where you were 'muted'
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol
<ubptgbot> <Maciej> Hi all. I might be wrong but I think that Ubuntu touch need Oreo rom or older android as base. So phones which came with pie can't get Ubuntu touch , sailfish and some other roms.  … Technically saying, my device got released with pie, if I install Oreo as treble rom, will Ubuntu touch work 🤔?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> actually currently ut and halium oses requires older than oreo
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but no i don't believe downgrading will work
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> If your device shipped with pie, downgrading to oreo will likely just result in a bricked device, my note 4 shipped with kitkat, but had marshmallow on it when i got it, I had to downgrade it back lollipop to unlock it and install my port
<ubptgbot> <Артём Деренговский> How do I increase the size of the /dev/loop0 partition ?                /dev/loop0 2.0 G 1.6 G 232M 88% /
<ubptgbot> Konstantin Konstantin was added by: Konstantin Konstantin
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Артём Деренговский [How do I increase the size of the /dev/loop0 partition ?                /dev/loo …], This can lead to breakages so you're on your own if you do this!  https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1729/set-partition-sizes-when-flashing/8.  See also the last posts on that thread, for alternative methods to use if it doesn't stic
<ubptgbot> k.
<ubptgbot> <Konstantin Konstantin> Я смотрю тут Русские есть
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Konstantin Konstantin [Я смотрю тут Русские есть], this group is for chat in English. if you want Russian, there is https://t.me/UBports_RU but please keep on topic :)
<ubptgbot> <HenrIann> Why my oneplus one seems to have stuttering & heating issue after upgrading to OTA-10? Such problems didn't seem to pop up on the previous OTA-9.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> try rebooting, I guess sometimes that happens
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @HenrIann [Why my oneplus one seems to have stuttering & heating issue after upgrading to O …], did you install anbox?
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Is native support for DuckDuckGo search engine in works for UT ? I found french version in app store.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The global version is default in the browser
<ubptgbot> <chzbacon> Heya what time does the Q&A kick off?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 22 hours ago?
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @UniversalSuperBox [The global version is default in the browser], I know I can fire up Morph and search for DDG manually.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, what are you trying to do?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mark alexa [I know I can fire up Morph and search for DDG manually.], DDG is by default the search engine for Morph
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @malditobastardo [DDG is by default the search engine for Morph], Is it ? Sorry bruv I've always searched for it without checking the default. Jokes are on me.
<ubptgbot> <chzbacon> Doh. I thought it was on Sunday
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/vTvJNq0Q.png
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @chzbacon [Doh. I thought it was on Sunday], Check the News Channel
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> that is
<ubptgbot> <chzbacon> TIL. Thanks dudes.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmmm there seems to be a ddg webapp in open store TIL
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @Fuseteam [hmmm there seems to be a ddg webapp in open store TIL], Yes there is, but french localization I believe.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i noticed yeah
<ubptgbot> .dot was added by: .dot
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @HenrIann [Why my oneplus one seems to have stuttering & heating issue after upgrading to O …], I have not had those issues but my battery life took a hit.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Please update ASAP! https://forums.ubports.com/topic/3038/teleports-hotfix-0-4-1
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> ^ You can update from the OpenStore.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yessss
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Flohack [yessss], I'm still getting the `untrusted-helper-*` files...
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Already got 27...
<ubptgbot> <HenrIann> @dohbee [did you install anbox?], Yes, I did. I think it's part of the reason for the stuttering issue.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @HenrIann [Yes, I did. I think it's part of the reason for the stuttering issue.], yes, probably. you need to flash the boot.img for anbox after every OTA if you are using anbox. it is still an experimental feature and not included in standard updates
<ubptgbot> <HenrIann> @dohbee [yes, probably. you need to flash the boot.img for anbox after every OTA if you a …], Ah i see. Thank u very much, I'll make a try sometime.
#ubports 2020-08-17
<ubptgbot> <Mattia990> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/Nnveq0zB.png Why is clock app called only qmlscene and not clock?😂
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Because every app started with qmlscene is called that way and there is no possibility to name it differently
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nanu_c [Because every app started with qmlscene is called that way and there is no possi …], no, it is possible to set the window title and not have it say "qmlscene" just that uitk MainView doesn't do so currently i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you use qqc2 Window/ApplicationWindow and set `title` property it works
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Okey I have uitk.Page and the title, does it really work with qqc2 window? Does resize properly with the keyboard or does it need some placeholder?
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Let's go to app dev
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> Chris T was added by: Chris T
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> @Toussaint Behaghel [I'd be interested to know if Ubuntu touch is supported on the FairPhone3 as well …], That's not what I was looking for LOL. I have some problems with battery not charging and I was looking for support
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyone has experience with both Nexus 5 and Xperia X? Are their performances comparable? Is Xperia X as smooth as Nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> online video lacks a bit, not sure if connection or power
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> but stuff feals good in general on xperia x performance
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mateosalta [online video lacks a bit, not sure if connection or power], you mean playback of videos in the browser?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mateosalta [but stuff feals good in general on xperia x performance], oh you have performance? I think that's a bit different and IIRC, there's still an issue with the port's performance (😂)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I saw one possible xperia x dual sim deal...it's really the best deal but it's to find other second hands
<ubptgbot> Andrew_Geo was added by: Andrew_Geo
<ubptgbot> <BigRockLonelyWolf> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/csL80YUu.webp
<ubptgbot> duckunix was added by: duckunix
<ubptgbot> Gogoigo was added by: Gogoigo
<ubptgbot> <Gogoigo> hi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> welcome
#ubports 2020-08-18
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Javacookies [I saw one possible xperia x dual sim deal...it's really the best deal but it's t …], i see performaces everywhere online
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mateosalta [i see performaces everywhere online], not much here and the one I saw is a European version which doesn't seem to be supported yet. Also, it seems that Xperia X's port is better right now.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> what the hell, I opened this chat and suddenly I saw a lot of unread messages and I was reading them for some time then realized they were way back 2017 😂
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Understandable with there being no date next to messages, only the time
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> the thing is that the actual recent unread messages were there befote the old message...or maybe I was just dreaming LOL
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> I know there's the little date things at the start of new days on new lines, but that's so easy to miss. They look identical to the message when people join. Kinda of a weird UX decision.
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Ah, gotcha, that's weird
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Javacookies [not much here and the one I saw is a European version which doesn't seem to be s …], I got mine as new old stock
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that's cool....I think I'm gonna get an Xperia X...I'm really getting frustrated with my MX4's mood swing 😄
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> yeah, my mx4 digitizer started acting up, and the usb loose
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> its the ubuntu edition, very nice phone
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> What's the most favored phone for UT? (I saw the page listing compatibility, just curious what the most preferred tends to be)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> i bet nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> im liking the sxp, but some bugs others might find critical
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> pinephone is progressing fast, that would be good for keeping up with current development stuff and experimenting
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> op3t or pro5 are probally the most powerful ones
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> op3t has some critical stuff that might not work for daily
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> pro 5 is prohibitively hard to flash
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> but if you have the right one and can manually update the modem, i think is one of the best
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think Nexus 5 is ine of the smoothest experience and greatly available but it has its device specific issues. How I wish there will be pinephone with its size 😄
<ubptgbot> Acid_Pantz91 was added by: Acid_Pantz91
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> @mateosalta [op3t has some critical stuff that might not work for daily], My parents both have a OnePlus 3T and the only critical thing not working is the camera app. For some reason it does seem to work on the OnePlus 3 (non-T) though. I think it could be fixed if the `xenial_-_gst-droid` would be merged to `edge`. Otherwise fixing the
<ubptgbot> camera would mean breaking updates, which I also don't really want. … They've been using it as a daily driver for a couple of months now, taking pictures by taking screenshots of the camera viewfinder. Other than that I would definitely call it daily driver-ready. I hope that fixing the camera is given priority at some point, but I don't feel like
<ubptgbot> it has. … My mom had a OnePlus One before, which was considered more mature, but it actually seemed less stable than the 3T, aside from the camera working there.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> wow, that's cool  How old are your parents? I can't even make my parents use Ubuntu in our PC. It's even thr default OS but they just learned how to pick Windows in grub 😄
<ubptgbot> <NoelFlantier> @kkeijzer [My parents both have a OnePlus 3T and the only critical thing not working is the …], I use the OP3T as a daily driver and i have installed the gst droid camera, it works except for video. I still can update     the phone, I used to have to reinstall the gst camera after an update but this doesnt seem to be necessary anymor
<ubptgbot> e. I m on edge v
<ubptgbot> <NoelFlantier> V439 sorry about that
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> @Javacookies [wow, that's cool  How old are your parents? I can't even make my parents use Ubu …], 54 and 61. They've used Ubuntu and Debian on the desktop forever really. The same goes for my grandparents, who are well in their 70's. My grandpa has a bq Aquaris E4.5; bought it in 2015 when Ubuntu Touch just came out. My grandma doesn't
<ubptgbot> have a smartphone, but they all have Ubuntu 20.04 desktops and have basically been using Ubuntu since 4.10. Before that Debian and maybe even some Slackware. … I've been using GNU/Linux since I was three years old I think. I have no history with Windows, Apple or Android at all. In fact, the Pinephone is my first smartphone. I've been using my Noki
<ubptgbot> a 3310 ever since I got it in 2000.
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> @NoelFlantier [I use the OP3T as a daily driver and i have installed the gst droid camera, it w …], Hmm, ok. I'll try adding the `xenial_-_gst-droid` and see if things keep working. … I am curious though as to why the camera does work on the OP3 without gstdroid but not on the OP3T. The only difference between them is the SoC I think. …
<ubptgbot> For how long have you been using it this way with updates not breaking?
<ubptgbot> <NoelFlantier> I m not really sure I very noticed that last week end
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @kkeijzer [54 and 61. They've used Ubuntu and Debian on the desktop forever really. The sam …], that's awesome, you should at least try Android and iOS though even for exploration purposed only  It'll give you more perspective 😄
<ubptgbot> <livrecinq> @kkeijzer [54 and 61. They've used Ubuntu and Debian on the desktop forever really. The sam …], +1 !
<ubptgbot> <Kimberly Anderson> (Photo, 514x699) https://irc.ubports.com/o08Xi9J0.png
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @kkeijzer [My parents both have a OnePlus 3T and the only critical thing not working is the …], i think it varries by model, mine has call problems
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> @mateosalta [i think it varries by model, mine has call problems], Their both phones seem to be `A3003`. One is a 64GB model, the other 128GB.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> yep, those are good
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> stay away from the A3000
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> Are those even to be found in Europe?
<ubptgbot> <Gogoigo> I won't be popular but any tutorial for reinstall android in my ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> follow the instr
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] follow the instructions for whichever ROM or OEM install you want to use
<ubptgbot> <Gogoigo> I did before ask, but I have an error. I thinked it was UT, but I will try it again
<ubptgbot> <Gogoigo> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/vVGK5GsP.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you still have the UT recovery you are not following the android instructions precisely i guess
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Gogoigo [<reply to media>], Use twrp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> UT recovery doesn't work for flashing android
<ubptgbot> <Gogoigo> the only instructions for install android that I can find it there are for others devices with android, if you could give a url with a correct instruction it will be great, thanks
<ubptgbot> <Gogoigo> (sorry for my English)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> are you trying to install lineageos? its instructions specifically tell you to flash twrp first, for example
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Google OEM images tell you to reboot to bootloader and use the flash full script
<ubptgbot> <Gogoigo> no, I'm trying install android 6.1 on nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> reboot to bootloader, not recovery
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and then run the full flash script with the device connected to usb
<ubptgbot> <Gogoigo> ok, thanks
<ubptgbot> ning1no was added by: ning1no
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @ning1no [ning1no was added by: amyosx], 2
<ubptgbot> <Muhammad Sharif Islam> Any instructions of installing ubports on moto one power
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is it on the supported devices list?
<ubptgbot> <Muhammad Sharif Islam> @dohbee [is it on the supported devices list?], No
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then it will need to be ported. follow the link on the devices page for porting in the "not listed here" section
<ubptgbot> <Muhammad Sharif Islam> @dohbee [then it will need to be ported. follow the link on the devices page for porting …], Is it necessary to have lineageOS 12 or 14 for it to work because this phone has lineageOS 17 onwards
<ubptgbot> <Muhammad Sharif Islam> That's the reason I am hesitant
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Muhammad Sharif Islam [Is it necessary to have lineageOS 12 or 14 for it to work because this phone has …], or 16
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 17 is not supported yet no
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> What phone is it
<ubptgbot> <Muhammad Sharif Islam> Moto one power
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> did it ship with android 10 on it?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [did it ship with android 10 on it?], I think that one did
<ubptgbot> <Muhammad Sharif Islam> @dohbee [did it ship with android 10 on it?], No it came with Android 9
<ubptgbot> <Muhammad Sharif Islam> @Muhammad Sharif Islam [No it came with Android 9], Really came with 8
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Muhammad Sharif Islam [No it came with Android 9], Any android 9 Roms?
<ubptgbot> <Muhammad Sharif Islam> There should be I need to check
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Muhammad Sharif Islam [No it came with Android 9], then you should be able to use halium 9 with it theoretically. but you should ask in https://t.me/halium about porting it
<ubptgbot> <Muhammad Sharif Islam> @dohbee [then you should be able to use halium 9 with it theoretically. but you should as …], Thanks for the advice will do
<ubptgbot> Gwen Gabriels was added by: Gwen Gabriels
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hi Gwen, thanks for joining so many of our groups! How are you?
<ubptgbot> tukangpheut was added by: tukangpheut
<ubptgbot> <tukangpheut> Hi, does it support device Xiaomi mi 6x (wayne)?
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> Feel cree
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> Feel free to check the list
<ubptgbot> Dana Clay was added by: Dana Clay
<ubptgbot> castevet6 was added by: castevet6
<ubptgbot> Cindy Mitchell was added by: Cindy Mitchell
<ubptgbot> <castevet6> Hi all. I am running Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 5, and seems to be working well. Has anyone successfully configured NordVPN using the OpenVPN .ovpn file (separating CA cert etc. to own files), and utilizing the VPN Editor app as well? I tried according two different tutorials but was not able to get the connection established? Thanks in adva
<ubptgbot> nce for any hints.
<ubptgbot> pandro was added by: pandro
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> @castevet6 [Hi all. I am running Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 5, and seems to be working well. Has …], I have my own OpenVPN server, but in order to get it to work on UT I had to edit the file in `/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/` and run `sudo service network-manager restart`.
<ubptgbot> <castevet6> Thanks. Will check the config there. Did you define a proxy address to the said file?
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> No, because that's not needed for my server. … It's usually best to just import it on a GNU/Linux desktop with `network-manager-openvpn` and copy most of the stuff from the config file over. Then manually put the certificates in `~/.cert/nm-openvpn/` and set the majority of lines in `/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/<vpn-name>`. Ba
<ubptgbot> sically everything but `id` and `uuid` can just be copied over.
<ubptgbot> <castevet6> Thank you for this.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @kkeijzer [No, because that's not needed for my server. … It's usually best to just import i …], does this need read write rootfs
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> Nope, it's a bind mount to `/userdata/system-data/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/` … Otherwise NM couldn't store its connection settings.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @kkeijzer [Are those even to be found in Europe?], im in us
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> seems to have diffrent noise canceling microphone setup
<ubptgbot> Ort was added by: Ort
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @kkeijzer [Nope, it's a bind mount to /userdata/system-data/etc/NetworkManager/system-conne …], Ahh cool
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Hi peeps... Those of you who are familiar with UBsync app. Can you tell me if it works with Nextcloud without issue for you ? My client isn't syncing despite the client being successfully logged in and can recognize remote directories. Are there any logs the app keeps I could check out for troubleshooting ?
<ubptgbot> diztyc was added by: diztyc
<ubptgbot> <diztyc> Hii, can i install ubuntu touch in device rolex?
<ubptgbot> <Marathon2422> @Gogoigo [the only instructions for install android that I can find it there are for other …], Try "xda forum" look for your device
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Muhammad Sharif Islam [Is it necessary to have lineageOS 12 or 14 for it to work because this phone has …], Next support lineage: 18
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Seems to be a pattern here
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @mark alexa [Hi peeps... Those of you who are familiar with UBsync app. Can you tell me if it …], Not familiar with the logs but UBsync works very well with my nextcloud. Maybe try to start again after cleaning the app witt UTTT ?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hey there, is there any way to import .ovpn file to vpn settings?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Im trying to do that manually... But I keep getting timeout error :/
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> On my desktop its working
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (Photo, 1080x414) https://irc.ubports.com/ZCyzRvan.png
<ubptgbot> Philipp was added by: Philipp
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Yay!
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (Photo, 1080x234) https://irc.ubports.com/4t0PCTsn.png
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (Photo, 1080x146) https://irc.ubports.com/1S5lLuml.png
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I had to install these
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (Photo, 1080x156) https://irc.ubports.com/UPpXZJnH.png
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> It still doesnt work lol but I know that there was problem with tls-crypt part
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh wow that's really cool
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Even if it doesn't work :P
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @TigranKhachatryan [Even if it doesn't work :P], Thats probably issue on my side, I'm on 2g network now and I've probably set up the server wrongly
#ubports 2020-08-19
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I think that the vpn on my device is broken...
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Im unable to connect to any of vpns
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> What do the logs say? It may help you to find the solution
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @TigranKhachatryan [What do the logs say? It may help you to find the solution], I don't see any logs in log viewer and in /var/log about vpn
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> But it says Connection Timeout
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> What does journalctl or smth say
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> This is where I read everything
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (Photo, 907x197) https://irc.ubports.com/uYE3UOB6.png
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh forgot about that
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> So, if I wanted Firefox sync to be in the Morph browser, do you think the correct way to do this would be to fork the browser itself and add that functionality, or do you think adding a separate service, maybe installable from the app store, and then tie that into the accounts section of the settings app? I'm just looking for some di
<ubptgbot> rection before I start researching this goal I have. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Ganvix Gust> Is anypne else having trouble with the fix-mounpoints script. after adding my device i get "sed: no input file"
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @YepYepperson [So, if I wanted Firefox sync to be in the Morph browser, do you think the correc …], I believe that forking the app might be the way. It could get merged into morph after you finish it.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (Photo, 1080x603) https://irc.ubports.com/qgouPox0.png
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hmhmhm
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Turns our openvpn os just outdated
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> [Edit] Turns our openvpn is just outdated
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> [Edit] Turns out openvpn is just outdated
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> After removing the tls-crypt part fron .ovpn file I got an tls handshake error
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @mrcyjanek [But it says Connection Timeout], To be specific - timeout error
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (Photo, 559x228) https://irc.ubports.com/URGXYjJv.png
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (Photo, 1080x150) https://irc.ubports.com/LEwCxLRa.png
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Yay!
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> [Edit] So, if I wanted Firefox sync to be in the Morph browser, do you think the correct way to do this would be to fork the browser itself and add that functionality, or do you think adding a separate service, maybe installable from the app store, and then tie that into the accounts section of the settings app might be the way to go
<ubptgbot> ? I'm just looking for some direction before I start researching this goal I have. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> @mrcyjanek [I believe that forking the app might be the way. It could get merged into morph …], That's kinda what I was thinking too, but I wonder about the possibility of other browsers being officially supported in the future. Do you think the separate service would be feasible with the current app setup? That is, I'm wondering if
<ubptgbot> the latter part of my original question is even possible with the way click apps currently work.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @YepYepperson [That's kinda what I was thinking too, but I wonder about the possibility of othe …], I believe that there are too few of use to split.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> And making it work in morph will make it work in most of webapps
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Gotcha, makes sense
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Does Morph currently offer saving passwords? I haven't tried that out yet.
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> I know it's based on Chromium, which of course does, but going through the settings, I didn't see anything in there about it.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I don't think it does already
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YepYepperson [That's kinda what I was thinking too, but I wonder about the possibility of othe …], i would say new separate services for such things doesn't really fit with the current design of UT
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> @dohbee [i would say new separate services for such things doesn't really fit with the cu …], Gotcha, thank you. Do you know if anyone is already working on something like that for Morph? I have a long uphill road ahead of me if I go about it, so just making sure before I start the venture.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think anyone is working on firefox sync integration currently no
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Also, is that something others might want? It's not just me, right? Google has questionable at best privacy policies and Mozilla is much closer to what I'd consider ideal. Morph is based on Chromium, but I'd much rather shoot for Firefox sync over Google.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> what does it do? sync bookmarks, history, etc. via a firefox account?
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Yeah, as well as stored passwords
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Firefox keeps the data on their servers, encrypted via your Firefox password
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> [Edit] Mozilla keeps the data on their servers, encrypted via your Firefox password
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think that's a good feature to have. Wold be  good though if the implementation is like a plugin wherein you can use other services for the same purpose
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> But of course you can choose what it syncs, so you don't have to have passwords stored, or history, or anything else
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> @Javacookies [I think that's a good feature to have. Wold be  good though if the implementatio …], Yeah, that's one reason I was asking about it being a separate app rather than built into the browser. Some people would want to use Google's sync, and some would want other third party services.
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/jaSdd9Ws.png
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> Just a bug
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @YepYepperson [Does Morph currently offer saving passwords? I haven't tried that out yet.], It doesnt
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Or I didnt notice that yet on any website
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> Ubuntu iihiii is one of the best OS
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Javacookies [I think that's a good feature to have. Wold be  good though if the implementatio …], Yeah, nextcloud support would be cool also ^^
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @RealDanct12 [Ubuntu iihiii is one of the best OS], lol
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> How xd?
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> I just booted PinePhone
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> And then I see this
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> I had to quickly take a picture of it hahah
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Weird, what device?
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> And I cannot get to see this again on next reboot
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> Next time it's normal
<ubptgbot> benny_s1 was added by: benny_s1
<ubptgbot> <benny_s1> hello. anyone knowing another camera app as my touch is not working in the region of the button, so i can't actually make ny photos right now
<ubptgbot> <benny_s1> [Edit] hello. anyone knowing another camera app? as my touch is not working in the region of the button, so i can't actually make ny photos right now
<ubptgbot> <benny_s1> [Edit] hello. anyone knowing another camera app? as my touch is not working in the region of the button, so i can't actually make any photos right now
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @benny_s1 [hello. anyone knowing another camera app? as my touch is not working in the regi …], You can rotate your screen
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Oh no
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Wait
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Nevermind.. It doesnt work
<ubptgbot> <benny_s1> sadly... but at least theres th makeup mirror app
<ubptgbot> <benny_s1> [Edit] sadly... but at least theres the makeup mirror app
<ubptgbot> <benny_s1> also i would like to know if it's possible to make the used part of the screen smaller because my screen is broken at the borders
<ubptgbot> <benny_s1> now ctually i can't swipe from borders
<ubptgbot> <benny_s1> [Edit] now actually i can't swipe from borders
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I don't think that possible but perhaps it's achievable by editing Lomiri's QML
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @YepYepperson [Yeah, that's one reason I was asking about it being a separate app rather than b …], But I think it's possible to implement it this way directly into morph. Just needs to put more effort though so that the implementation isn't too tied up with firefox sync.
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> @Javacookies [But I think it's possible to implement it this way directly into morph. Just nee …], Are the components currently there for plugins/extensions?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I'm not sure, perhaps it's worth looking into QtWebEngine
<ubptgbot> Tanmoy Saha was added by: Tanmoy Saha
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @RedXXIII [Not familiar with the logs but UBsync works very well with my nextcloud. Maybe t …], Hi, what's UTTT ?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> UT Tweak Tool
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/xRh2qjv8.png
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> It says "multiple failed logins" on the login page. I don't get it. How can it detect invalid attempts for login if the UBsync app is already logged in and is able to see remote directories ? The login screen is a clue.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/ybd70QLH.png
<ubptgbot> fiye was added by: fiye
<ubptgbot> <fiye> Hi, im new to this community so i hope im posting this in the right place. Im looking into getting a Nexus 5 for ubuntu touch support but i see several model numbers. Mainly I see a 5 and a 5x. Will these models and their variations all work with ubuntu touch or is there a specific model # i should look for?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @fiye [Hi, im new to this community so i hope im posting this in the right place. Im lo …], afaik only nexus 5 works
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> 5x doesnt
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (Photo, 1080x249) https://irc.ubports.com/P8KHa6LE.png
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Any chances of getting sshfs to work?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Like compiling static binary...?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Or that require kernel changes?
<ubptgbot> <fiye> @mrcyjanek thank you!
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @fiye [@mrcyjanek thank you!], c: np
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @RedXXIII [Not familiar with the logs but UBsync works very well with my nextcloud. Maybe t …], I cleared UBsync's cache with UTTT. No change.
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> mark alexa: I've seen that throttle message on my nc server too...and at the moment I'm using sfos on my phone so maybe it's not ubsync
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @mark alexa [It says "multiple failed logins" on the login page. I don't get it. How can it d …], This is weird... Never had this. I cannot help you more but maybe on the UBports clouderama group. Did you tried to remove your account, clean the app and try again?
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @RedXXIII [This is weird... Never had this. I cannot help you more but maybe on the UBports …], Yeah, several times. I covered the basic "troubleshooting techniques" before I reached out you guys. Thanks for trying.
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @mark alexa [Yeah, several times. I covered the basic "troubleshooting techniques" before I r …], Good luck!
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @markvesime [mark alexa: I've seen that throttle message on my nc server too...and at the mom …], What's sfos ? Is it another client ?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Sailfish OS
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @mrcyjanek [Sailfish OS], Ohh that means I would have to switch from UT to sfos.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Too much of effort just to get syncing to work again.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Funny things is UBsync worked in the past with OwnCloud. But then it started giving me errors about code integrity and erased my photos. Not cool. So I turned my back on OwnCloud and went to Nextcloud. And now syncing ain't working.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @mark alexa [Funny things is UBsync worked in the past with OwnCloud. But then it started giv …], are you in https://t.me/UBports_Cloudsters yet? maybe people there are more specialized in your issue
<ubptgbot> الا was added by: الا
<ubptgbot> boodoamat was added by: boodoamat
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Just got my Xperia X 😁 … my nth UT device...any advice to avoid bricking it when flashing?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Make sure to have Android 8 installed. But that should be stated in the instructions.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I guess this isn't one of those devices that are complicated and risky to flash UT?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Okay looks like this will be a long process ..I just installed an update for lie half an hour and it's still in Android 6 😅
<ubptgbot> <livrecinq> @Javacookies [Okay looks like this will be a long process ..I just installed an update for lie …], Maybe. Several failures to install (you’ll have to strictly follow install instructions), but it’s my daily driver for 8 months now. And it’s fine.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> no, I'm still trying to upgrade to Android 8
<ubptgbot> randifilan was added by: randifilan
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/qmfr7DDW.png I decided to show it here too so you could see what I produced.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies [Okay looks like this will be a long process ..I just installed an update for lie …], ha, i told you its a long process, for me i finished in 2 days
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> also dont forget to make a backup of your keys
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> but well it may be too lat already :D
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> what keys?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> are they important?
<ubptgbot> <bittin1> http://twit.tv will have a special episode tommorow and Review Librem5 and Pinephone
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> kugi afaik with Androxyl's Flashtool you can flash straight to oreo 8 and skip the pain...in case it all goes wrong. And maybe you can flash sailfish straight on top of UT if you feel adventurous
<ubptgbot> Alexander was added by: Alexander
<ubptgbot> allezaen was added by: allezaen
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @markvesime [kugi afaik with Androxyl's Flashtool you can flash straight to oreo 8 and skip t …], yeah I guess that's faster but I'm watching something while updating so it's fine 😄
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> also, I already have Sailfish OS on my Nexus 5 in multiboot setup although it isn't the latest version
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> Cool
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> Hi, I've just flashed an OnePlus One from Cyanogenmod/Android to Ubuntu Touch, everything seems to work except for the SIM. It just claims its removed/not there. Any advice or maybe anything I've missed?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @alera_on [<reply to media>], Nice! Os source available?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @alera_on [<reply to media>], [Edit] Nice! Is source available?
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> @mrcyjanek [Nice! Is source available?], I sent him to be one of the wallpapers for the next alpha of Ubuntu Unity 20.10, where he can reach the final version of this new version (Groovy Gorilla).
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> c: thats cool
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @alera_on [I sent him to be one of the wallpapers for the next alpha of Ubuntu Unity 20.10, …], Nice move. Even if it doesn’t score much points it’s a clever way to get eyes on Ubports and put Yumi out there :-D
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> @YougoChats [Nice move. Even if it doesn’t score much points it’s a clever way to get eyes on …], It feels great to see two important projects being great friends.  And for this friendship, I insist on strengthening it through what I do.  :-)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I finally managed to get Spotify and other cloud music services running again on Ubports via Tizonia, and it is blessed 😊
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I hope to do a writeup and distribute it soon to help others achieve this.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @TartanSpartan [I finally managed to get Spotify and other cloud music services running again on …], 👀
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @TartanSpartan [I hope to do a writeup and distribute it soon to help others achieve this.], Pweeze do
<ubptgbot> Benedict L ESP Priv was added by: Benedict L ESP Priv
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> damn it, I had a moment of truth moment that seriously had my heart skip a beat......didn't know not all xperia phones have unlockable bootloader....luckily mine is 😂
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @YougoChats [Pweeze do], I will, I think first though I will make a clean install in a fresh Libertine container so I can document it step by step.
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> Did anyone tested iwd instead of network manager?
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> https://iwd.wiki.kernel.org/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i suppose it's more of a replacement for wpa_supplicant2 than for replacing networkmanager
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> Yes maybe your right
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> [Edit] Yes your right
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> But it needs a kernel 4.14 at least because of crypto
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so it won't work on most devices for UT
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> 😥
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @stefwe [Did anyone tested iwd instead of network manager?], what is the benefit?
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> @Flohack [what is the benefit?], Much more speed, less code base
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> Is what i read about it. It is fast to connect to a network or switch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Have you ever found connecting to a network "slow"?
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> [Edit] Is what i read about it. It is fast to connect to a network or switch between different wifi spots
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it takes only 250ms instead of 300ms now, whee
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> @UniversalSuperBox [Have you ever found connecting to a network "slow"?], Not the connection it self, but it takes more than a minute on my mx4 if i want to see all networks
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> Most of the time i turn wifi off and on to see all networks
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @stefwe [Not the connection it self, but it takes more than a minute on my mx4 if i want …], Thats probably not the fault of wpa_supplicant but the chain of aggregated waiting times of wpa_supplicant - network manager - (via dbus) to the network indicator. I agree seeing changes in networks is deadslow but its also not good to put the int
<ubptgbot> erface on constant scanning
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> No problem. I just want to ask if iwd is something interesting for ut
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> Canonical wants people to test it on the desktops I think.
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> They are considering defaulting to it in later releases. But 20.04 still uses `wpa_supplicant`, which generally works ok. … Some do claim that `iwd` handles roaming better.
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> Yes and arch switch since juli
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> [Edit] Yes and arch switched since juli
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> They have a different target audience of course. I can understand other distros being more conservative with changes like these.
<ubptgbot> emeraldraldy was added by: emeraldraldy
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Switching networks (wifi to wifi, but also mobile to wifi and back) isn't as smooth as it could be on UT, but i'm not at all capable of pointing out a culprit in the stack that makes it all happen. Usually it needs manual intervention for my devices. sometimes even when a wifi connection crawls to a stop, just tapping the connection th
<ubptgbot> at's supposed to be active seems to poke it back to life.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> But that may just as well because there's too many wifi devices on one wan and at some point the phone just drops off the bottom of the list, so reconnecting puts a device back on top of the list?
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @alera_on [<reply to media>], It would be cool to have that logo for Ubuntu Touch in neofetch...
<ubptgbot> dan . . . was added by: dan . . .
#ubports 2020-08-20
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Javacookies [I guess this isn't one of those devices that are complicated and risky to flash …], just the normal follow steps - if error, clear caches again :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mateosalta [just the normal follow steps - if error, clear caches again :)], looks like it....but the "not all devices are unlockable" really got me worried 😅
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Yeah, the special site that sends an unlock code
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I remember another brand stoped unlocking some of their older phines
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> [Edit] I remember another brand stoped unlocking some of their older phoned
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> [Edit] I remember another brand stoped unlocking some of their older phones
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> aftet 15 updates I'm now in Android 8.0...not sure if it's the last..for a moment it shows I'm updated but something came up again
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> my MX4 has been performing well since I bought my Xperia X 😂
<ubptgbot> Uhuuyy8 was added by: Uhuuyy8
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [aftet 15 updates I'm now in Android 8.0...not sure if it's the last..for a momen …], I did it that way the first time too. Took days to update. You could of course download an Android 8.0.0 image and flash that to speed up the process. 🤓
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah but I already started this way so just trust the process...long process 😄
<ubptgbot> SentinelSpike was added by: SentinelSpike
<ubptgbot> <bananovnik> (Voice, 1s) https://irc.ubports.com/olRDhdhZ.oga
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Any Xperia X users have issues when a text comes in the audio for the text notification sounds jumpy. Even when the phone rings its like it cannot complete the audio file its using in a constant stream.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> recovery mode always restarts so I can't continue with the installtion.🙁
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it says couldnt load botmap icon
<ubptgbot> H was added by: H
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> okay, after 23 updates finally got UT 😄 … just had to wipe stuffs via twrp and it went through
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Arm64?
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> kugi, how does it compare to the nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @malditobastardo [Arm64?], yeah I tried arm64 for now though I'm not sure if it's ready as daily driver
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @markvesime [kugi, how does it compare to the nexus 5?], so far I think it's similar to Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> except the battery lasts a lot longer!
<ubptgbot> Hanson Ronan was added by: Hanson Ronan
<ubptgbot> <Hanson Ronan> Any UBports developer?
<ubptgbot> <Hanson Ronan> Pm me
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @markvesime [except the battery lasts a lot longer!], haven't lasted a full battery yet to kkow but I would think it will since Nexus 5 isn't known to have good battery
<ubptgbot> <b4thed4wn> Just watt to htx the UB touch team for Nour great wok and dedication. I have been using the nexus 5 as my dayli driver fore atleast a month now and it works great!
<ubptgbot> <b4thed4wn> *your
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> congrats and welcome to world of UT 😄
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @Hanson Ronan [Pm me], Seeing that everyone is quite busy as is, I doubt you will get much reaction unless you give some incentive to do so.
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @Hanson Ronan [Pm me], [Edit] Seeing that everyone is quite busy as is, I doubt you will get much reaction unless you give some incentive to do so. … Like maybe some background info or such
<ubptgbot> <Hanson Ronan> @ArubIslander [Seeing that everyone is quite busy as is, I doubt you will get much reaction unl …], Yeah I don't why people so busy
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Holidays...
<ubptgbot> <Hanson Ronan> Busy with family I guess
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> not sure if I was just imagining things but I think I saw Dalton use fingerprint on an Xperia X but I don't see that option on mine....probably something that's still missing in the arm64 build?
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Javacookies [not sure if I was just imagining things but I think I saw Dalton use fingerprint …], oohh, hmmm, interesting.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> do you guys have any issues with bluetooth speakers, the sound is very glitchy when I try to connect to a bluetooth car adapter.  Seems to work fine on android.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> [Edit] do you guys have any issues with bluetooth speakers on the Xperia A, the sound is very glitchy when I try to connect to a bluetooth car adapter.  Seems to work fine on android.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> [Edit] do you guys have any issues with bluetooth speakers on the Xperia X, the sound is very glitchy when I try to connect to a bluetooth car adapter.  Seems to work fine on android.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @wayneTBT [do you guys have any issues with bluetooth speakers on the Xperia X, the sound i …], are you using armfh or arm64 (egde)?
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> how would I know?
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> uname -a provides the following... … aarch64
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @wayneTBT [how would I know?], depends on what you selected during installation
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> ok, that was quite a while ago, I cant remember what I did yesterday 😁
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I jsut tried connecting to my av receiver....my xperia x hanged 😅
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh it's moving again
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> sound works fine
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> ah, ok.  Interesting, thanks for checking.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Perhaps I give it another shot.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> bluetooth on UT can be a bit picky with compatibility, you can really have different experiences depending on your BT device
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> my JBL Go crashes UT though it's working better since the recent updates … my LG speaker works well on the get go
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies [my JBL Go crashes UT though it's working better since the recent updates … my LG s …], The new go version works fine. It's the old one that doesn't play
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> i have the old one and it does work now though I think not perfect yet but usable
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> before it just crashes blutooth on UT and make the whole system sluggish until a reboot
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Javacookies [bluetooth on UT can be a bit picky with compatibility, you can really have diffe …], ok, thanks for the heads up on this.  I have tested it with my  TV bluetooth speaker.  I get the occasional glitch but its handleable
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> However my car bluetooh adapter is just unuseable.
<ubptgbot> poncowae was added by: poncowae
<ubptgbot> <vsvoid> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Yn7nhTFDVj/   … Could anyone please help me solve this error
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vsvoid [https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Yn7nhTFDVj/   … Could anyone please help me solve this …], please don't cross-post. this is more appropriate for halium group where you posted it already. please be patient there
<ubptgbot> arbsbdh was added by: arbsbdh
<ubptgbot> Crystal Santos was added by: Crystal Santos
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> I have this click package that gets removed every time I reboot my device. this is great for the download stats of the app in the store, but could anyone give me a pointer as to where I should be looking to disable this behavior?
<ubptgbot> Mr Stane was added by: Mr Stane
<ubptgbot> <Mr Stane> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Pbo2dM7G.png
<ubptgbot> <Tonia Kaymen> https://i.imgur.com/EzEZJB7.jpg
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> another question about Xperia X since I'm exciyed with my new phone 😄 … anyone else notice sometimes it's hard to do bottom gestures like in morph? … not sure if it's a hardware thing or maybe because I changed the scaling to a bit smaller
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> also, auto-brightness seems to stay in the lowest level
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I guess I should try armfh first to see of these are amr64 specific issues 😅
<ubptgbot> <Crystal Santos> Google announced crypto event! 😍😍 … Info https://bit.ly/2YhrZjy
<ubptgbot> sevralti was added by: sevralti
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> Hi
<ubptgbot> a179179 was added by: a179179
<ubptgbot> <a179179> Hi. Is there any modern smartphone which is supported by Ubuntu touch?  … I could not find any here: https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ . Only old models. Impossible to buy a new device. Only used. … Please advice
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pinephone is new
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> vollaphone is new
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but obviously a brand new device is not necessary to use ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> @a179179 [Hi. Is there any modern smartphone which is supported by Ubuntu touch?  … I could …], Oneplus 6T, Redmi, Mi A
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> And other new devices..
<ubptgbot> <a179179> @dohbee [pinephone is new], It is "out of stock" always ...
<ubptgbot> <a179179> @dohbee [vollaphone is new], Will check it thanks!
<ubptgbot> <a179179> @sevralti [Oneplus 6T, Redmi, Mi A], Tnx a lot
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> Redmi 4-5
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> I am using OnePlus 6T
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> And UBports
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> (Photo, 1080x2340) https://irc.ubports.com/X9Ner1UG.png
<ubptgbot> AlexROdessa was added by: AlexROdessa
<ubptgbot> <failton> @a179179 [Hi. Is there any modern smartphone which is supported by Ubuntu touch?  … I could …], You can choose any android phone and google it like "redmi 9 ubuntu touch" for example
<ubptgbot> <joeth> @sevralti [Oneplus 6T, Redmi, Mi A], Mi A2 has early ubports support through the GSI as well, although it's not perfect
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @sevralti [I am using OnePlus 6T], Any known bugs regarding cells/GSM ?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Ern_st [Any known bugs regarding cells/GSM ?], Sim 1 is not working, you need to put your sim in slot 2
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> github.com/ubports-oneplus6
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Also, morph browser is crashing when im logged in on gitea
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Im away from home and cant check the logs or anything, because all I have is this phone
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Ok thanks, not problem with loss of network time to time ?
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> [Edit] Ok thanks, no problem with loss of network time to time ?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Ern_st [Ok thanks, no problem with loss of network time to time ?], Not really it only loses wifi sometimes
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> But thats rare ans you are connecting again after screen turns on
#ubports 2020-08-21
<ubptgbot> wxy was added by: wxy
<ubptgbot> Siddana was added by: Siddana
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> so far I loving my Xperia X 😍  … I just don't like the placement of the volume buttons and camera button since I usually use my right hand to use my phone and I feel like I always have to avoid touching that side too much.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Ha. Yeah it's a bit weird
<ubptgbot> <bkos> Actually when you are having a phome call the volume buttons are exactly where your right thumb is
<ubptgbot> <bkos> No need to regrip
<ubptgbot> <bkos> [Edit] Actually when you are having a phone call the volume buttons are exactly where your right thumb is
<ubptgbot> <bkos> Of course talking on the phone is much rarer usecase than it used to be...
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> you are right but nowadays phones are rarely used for calls LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I feel like I'm straining my thumbs when I'm using my xperia with my right hand 😅
<ubptgbot> petr0x5fm was added by: petr0x5fm
<ubptgbot> <Gustavo Acosta> (Photo, 720x720) https://irc.ubports.com/eMCWkbXo.png
<ubptgbot> <Gustavo Acosta> (Photo, 603x1072) https://irc.ubports.com/ju7Z0H8j.png https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAFApZ0DF54WUkn1anQ … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAFApZ0DF54WUkn1anQ
<ubptgbot> <Gustavo Acosta> (Photo, 1080x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/gbCqpNPu.png
<ubptgbot> <SentinelSpike> Do u have for redmi note 8 rom?
<ubptgbot> <ciwer> how to install WhatsApp on Ubuntu Touch. . .?
<ubptgbot> <just_carlod> @ciwer [how to install WhatsApp on Ubuntu Touch. . .?], From Open Store, just one click :)
<ubptgbot> <just_carlod> It's named What's web I believe
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ykZQj9gc.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it requires a running whatsapp on ios/android somewhere always connected
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @Flohack can we have an option in store to hide web apps?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @ItsMeShouko [@Flohack can we have an option in store to hide web apps?], Ask the Openstore team please ^^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ItsMeShouko [@Flohack can we have an option in store to hide web apps?], he doesn't work on the store
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its not part of UBports actually<
<ubptgbot> <ciwer> @just_carlod [From Open Store, just one click :)], I'll try tomorrow
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @Flohack [Its not part of UBports actually<], I see
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think there is a request for filtering on app type alaready though
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @ItsMeShouko [I see], See https://gitlab.com/theopenstore/openstore-meta/-/issues you can file a feature requesdt there
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> Thanks 👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @ItsMeShouko [Thanks 👍🏻], Its already there https://gitlab.com/theopenstore/openstore-meta/-/issues/288 you can upvoite it
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> Yes, I just saw it
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Volla announced that camera, including video recording is now working with UT for the Volla Phone. I have pre-ordered one, looking forward to receiving it, currently apparently still on schedule for the end of this year - https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/volla-phone-free-your-mind-protect-your-privacy/x/22905832#/updates/11
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] Volla announced that camera, including video recording, is now working with UT for the Volla Phone. I have pre-ordered one, looking forward to receiving it, currently apparently still on schedule for the end of this year - https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/volla-phone-free-your-mind-protect-your-privacy/x/22905832#/updates/11
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that's great news
<ubptgbot> Caggegi was added by: Caggegi
<ubptgbot> <Caggegi> Hello, I've got this error while installing ubuntu touch via ubports 0.4.18-beta, running on ubuntu 20.04.1 distro. The device is a oneplus 3 actually with a pixel experience just for turn on the device. I wiped system and data before proceed with ubports. I tryed also without wiping them: … Error: systemimage: Error: Error: {"error":{"ki
<ubptgbot> lled":false, "code":1,"signal":null, "cmd":"/tmp/.mount_ubportGv7lCO/resources/app.asar/unpacked/platform-tools/linux/adb -P 5037 shell mount -a"}, "stdout":"", "stderr":"mount: mounting /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/userdata on /data failed: No such process"}
<ubptgbot> <Caggegi> Any suggestions?
<ubptgbot> <joeth> @Caggegi [Hello, I've got this error while installing ubuntu touch via ubports 0.4.18-beta …], Try formatting the data partition from TWRP
<ubptgbot> <Caggegi> @joeth [Try formatting the data partition from TWRP], Already done
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Caggegi [Already done], make sure you have `adb` and `fastboot` installed on the PC
<ubptgbot> <Caggegi> @dohbee [make sure you have adb and fastboot installed on the PC], Yes
<ubptgbot> <Caggegi> The fs is ext4 for system and data
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what version of android is on the device?
<ubptgbot> <Caggegi> I'm retrying with a newer version of twrp
<ubptgbot> <Caggegi> @dohbee [what version of android is on the device?], 10
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's the problem. 10 changes partitions in an incompatible way. do a full revert to the factory image first
<ubptgbot> <Caggegi> Thank you, android pie it's ok?
<ubptgbot> <Caggegi> Or I neet to rollback to marshmallow?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's best to roll back to the OEM image
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 6 or 7.1 should be fine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as i think that device is using halium 7
<ubptgbot> <Caggegi> I'll search the image
<ubptgbot> <Caggegi> @dohbee [as i think that device is using halium 7], I don't know
<ubptgbot> <Caggegi> Thank you, I'll try
<ubptgbot> <Caggegi> I tryed one more time and it worked... I don't know what was wrong😅😅
<ubptgbot> <Caggegi> Last question, there is anyway to return at home without close current window in the recents?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no home screen really. you can open the launcher and app drawer at any time by swiping from the left screen edge
<ubptgbot> <Caggegi> Thank you
<ubptgbot> RensoDark was added by: RensoDark
<ubptgbot> <RensoDark> hi
<ubptgbot> <RensoDark> is pip installed in repos ?
<ubptgbot> <RensoDark> also looking for working crypto wallet
<ubptgbot> <RensoDark> and tox ;P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's a bch wallet in the open store i think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want to install CLI tools you should set up a libertine container and install things in it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> see https://open-store.io for UT apps
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> @TotalSonic [Volla announced that camera, including video recording, is now working with UT f …], Also received this newsletter today. Great new. I’m also very confident that UT on Vollaphone portage will be finished right on time.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [if you want to install CLI tools you should set up a libertine container and ins …], I think that *coin-cli and *coind are static binaries, so you can run them in terminal
#ubports 2020-08-22
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @Flohack What is QFuse in the Angler?
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Is that basically a eFuse, like in Samsung Devices?
<ubptgbot> Rudi Timmermans was added by: Rudi Timmermans
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I was thinking before that the reinstall all apps feature isn't used anymore but it helped me move from arm64 to armfh without losing data. Not all apps were updated though...might need to try again
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> hmmm, it's really not all apps are being reinstalled...
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I really thought I saw someone using fingerprint on and xperia x but it's also not on amrfh...I'm imagining things 😂
<ubptgbot> Xatusbetazx17 was added by: Xatusbetazx17
<ubptgbot> <Xatusbetazx17> hi how are you i want to know i have a moto e secon generation p30 is conpatible with ubport ?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> For any that were missing it (as it seemed to have disappeared for at least a couple of weeks) -  Sailbook, the UT Facebook client webapp, is now back in the Open Store - continued thanks to Rudi Timmermans for maintaining it - https://open-store.io/app/sailbook.sailbook
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> he seems to be back in this group as well. I'm happy to see that 😄
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Javacookies [he seems to be back in this group as well. I'm happy to see that 😄], me as well!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000 [@Flohack What is QFuse in the Angler?], No idea, where did you find it ?
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> I noticed on Fastboot QFuse enabled
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ah ok. No idea what it is ;)
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> Florian, hi!
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> @Flohack on device page, you added OnePlus 6T, but it is displayed not correctly, and his url is: https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/codename/ .
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @Flohack [Ah ok. No idea what it is ;)], It's alright, did a bit of research.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Does anybody have problems with adding gmail account to dekko?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> nvm imap was turned off
<ubptgbot> <bugsbenny> Is anyone aware of an OTP client on UT?
<ubptgbot> <joeth> @bugsbenny [Is anyone aware of an OTP client on UT?], https://open-store.io/app/tfamanager.cibersheep
<ubptgbot> <bugsbenny> @joeth [https://open-store.io/app/tfamanager.cibersheep], Much thanks!
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> In morph browser, if I opening gitea page and logining, browser crashing!
<ubptgbot> <joeth> @bugsbenny [Much thanks!], no problem :D
<ubptgbot> Nono 𝘠𝘦𝘴 𝘠𝘦𝘴 was added by: Nono 𝘠𝘦𝘴 𝘠𝘦𝘴
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @sevralti [@Flohack on device page, you added OnePlus 6T, but it is displayed not correctly …], If you ping me here there is no use in also sendingme pm
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> It will make fixing the problem slower
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Because then im bothered and will ignore you for some time ;)
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> Ping?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @sevralti [Ping?], Using the @username is called pinging. PM = private message is writing someone in a individual chat, not a group. With the @ the other person gets a notification.
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> ok
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> Sorry
<ubptgbot> C was added by: C
<ubptgbot> <C> Hello
<ubptgbot> <C> I have old andriod phone Lenovo k4 note  … Model no: A7010a48 … Android version : 6.0
<ubptgbot> <C> Please give the step by step tutorial to install ubantu touch in it
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> That phone looks like it's not supported
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> Yes! it's not supported
<ubptgbot> <C> Is any other method to root the phone and install ubantu touch
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> YOUR phone NOT supported Ubuntu Touch!
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Ubuntu Touch is not Android
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> This is other OS
<ubptgbot> <C> @sevralti [This is other OS], Yes I know
<ubptgbot> <C> Which phone supports ubantu touch
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <FJW_Schnettler> @C [Is any other method to root the phone and install ubantu touch], You can build a port for this device. Is not easy...
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> First you need to port Halium
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> And use ubports-gsi
<ubptgbot> <C> If I buy old one plus phone how can I I install on them give instructions .I have a windows pc also with windows 7
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> UBPorts Inatller
<ubptgbot> <C> @C [If I buy old one plus phone how can I I install on them give instructions .I hav …], OnePlus one phone
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> Can install for 1 click
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> For example I am using OnePlus 6T
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> And Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <C> @sevralti [Can install for 1 click], Any video or step by step instructions to easy for me
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> video on oneplus device page
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/bacon/
<ubptgbot> <C> @mimecar [https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/bacon/], A video only on nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> the process es similar
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> [Edit] the process is similar
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> It's universal instruction! For devices supported installer
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> [Edit] It's universal instruction! For devices supported by installer
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> [Edit] It's universal instruction! For devices supported installing by installer
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Hewwo from ububtu touch
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @amyosx [Hewwo from ububtu touch], which device?
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> Wow, my name in the last q&a trasformed from "aurelio" to "Orwellio" I did not know that the  misspelling service was a free service I thought you have to be a patreon to have the name misspelled 🤣
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😹😹
<ubptgbot> <Hunter616> Hi there, has anyone ever had issues receiving text messages from a foreign number? (a uk number to an italian one)
<ubptgbot> <Marathon2422> @Hunter616 [Hi there, has anyone ever had issues receiving text messages from a foreign numb …], Some company's charge for texts ,are they set up to allow them (at&t charges USA to UK) … Cheaper texting thru skype
<ubptgbot> <joeth> iphone
<ubptgbot> <joeth> iphone
<ubptgbot> Nathan was added by: Nathan
<ubptgbot> <Fleha> (Sticker, 461x512) https://irc.ubports.com/F8scR0cm.webp
<ubptgbot> <pizzalovingnerd> Hello
<ubptgbot> <pizzalovingnerd> Is it possible to screen record Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> no in device way as far as I know … there's `mircast` IIRC which sends the frames to your PC … perhaps screen recording commands for wayland would work on the pinephone
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @amyosx [Hewwo from ububtu touch], E4.5
<ubptgbot> <pizzalovingnerd> @Javacookies I'm using the Nexus 5.ill try recording with Adb
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Just a random thought: am i the only person who thinks the ubports installer looks a little bit like kingroot?
<ubptgbot> <joeth> @amyosx [Just a random thought: am i the only person who thinks the ubports installer loo …], i don't have fond memories of that piece of sooftware
<ubptgbot> <joeth> @amyosx [Just a random thought: am i the only person who thinks the ubports installer loo …], [Edit] i don't have fond memories of that piece of software
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Pain to get rid of yeah, but ubports installer looks a little like it imo
<ubptgbot> <Yann Escarbassiere> Hello, I would like to know about UT is there PyQT5? Thank you for your precious info
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Yann Escarbassiere [Hello, I would like to know about UT is there PyQT5? Thank you for your precious …], there is not. there is `pyotherside` which is designed for use with QtQuick (QML) applications
<ubptgbot> <Yann Escarbassiere> Thanx you Radney
<ubptgbot> <Yann Escarbassiere> [Edit] Thanx you Rodney
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Anyone know why teleports isnt sending messages?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I am using WebTelegram rn because of this bug
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> (Photo, 1027x369) https://irc.ubports.com/iyO3SL9s.png Hello I do not know what to do next to put your smartphone port onclite on the official site ubuntu touch do I received this message in the mail?
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> (Photo, 1027x369) https://irc.ubports.com/B2SX0Rdf.png Hello I do not know what to do next to put your smartphone port onclite on the official site ubuntu touch. I received this message by email. What should I do next?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nothing. it says it was merged
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> (Photo, 1196x622) https://irc.ubports.com/PbEi2lrY.png When why did I not notice on the official website of my device Xiaomi Redmi 7 online https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> (Photo, 1196x622) https://irc.ubports.com/DU1DOVXA.png When why did I not notice on the official website of my device Xiaomi Redmi 7 https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @supirlelik96 [<reply to media>], it doesn't appear immediately. i don't know what needs to be done next, but i guess all you need to do is just wait.
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> @dohbee [it doesn't appear immediately. i don't know what needs to be done next, but i gu …], thank you
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> @dohbee [it doesn't appear immediately. i don't know what needs to be done next, but i gu …], [Edit] thank you    I understood
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @amyosx [Anyone know why teleports isnt sending messages?], That was an issue related to draft messages. It got solved in v0.8.1 yesterday
<ubptgbot> 👑 King 👑 was added by: 👑 King 👑
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @supirlelik96 unrelated to particular website issue, but did you publish everything needed to build it?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> last time I checked, there were no repos
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] last time I checked, there were no device repos
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> @NotKit [last time I checked, there were no device repos], I don't know exactly but can you tell me what you need to do to get my port on the site
#ubports 2020-08-23
<ubptgbot> Bagyo was added by: Bagyo
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I wish the ubports installer can extract and restore `userdata`  across devices...I wonder if that's technically possible
<ubptgbot> f was added by: f
<ubptgbot> hackmelove was added by: hackmelove
<ubptgbot> hackmelove was added by: hackmelove
<ubptgbot> <hackmelove> Hi friends.. My old mobile Panasonic eluga Ray Max.. Is it possible to replace my os with.. Ubuntu touch..
<ubptgbot> <hackmelove> Right now so many commands not working while I'm trying to configure Ubuntu touch in my latest Ubuntu 20.04 LTS please help me..
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @hackmelove [Hi friends.. My old mobile Panasonic eluga Ray Max.. Is it possible to replace m …], It is not currently a supported device.  You would need to port it yourself.  Info at http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <hackmelove> @TotalSonic [It is not currently a supported device.  You would need to port it yourself.  In …], Thank you Brother ... i know it's not currently supported device but is it possible thru port it myself..?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @hackmelove [Thank you Brother ... i know it's not currently supported device but is it possi …], It seems it should be with the GSI - but no guarantees - https://www.xda-developers.com/ubports-gsi-brings-ubuntu-touch-to-any-project-treble-supported-android-device/
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> You Need to port HALIUM
<ubptgbot> <hackmelove> Ok Thank you i will Try...
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hey! Is there any way to get current device location in terminal?
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @mrcyjanek [Hey! Is there any way to get current device location in terminal?], Maybe geoclue?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @ItsMeShouko [Maybe geoclue?], Yeah.. I'll look in docs for that
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Got teleports to work
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/pXZ2sIb0.webp
<ubptgbot> <Edegardo> Since I've switched to dev channel I can't use Webber (it crashes) and webapp creator (it says invalid .click file every time). Any suggestions?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Works ok here...
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I think webber is currently broken in dev due to the update of qtwebengine.
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @Edegardo [Since I've switched to dev channel I can't use Webber (it crashes) and webapp cr …], I suggest you switch to stale for using Webber and switching back after. That is what I did.
<ubptgbot> ippokratis was added by: ippokratis
<ubptgbot> ramon40 was added by: ramon40
<ubptgbot> <Edegardo> @ArubIslander [I suggest you switch to stale for using Webber and switching back after. That is …], Thanks 👍
<ubptgbot> <Edegardo> @Danfro [I think webber is currently broken in dev due to the update of qtwebengine.], Thanks 👍
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> adding Google accounts still isn't working?  no workaround?
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @Javacookies [adding Google accounts still isn't working?  no workaround?], It worked for me on gsi after I installed an account click package from this group, I also had to reboot
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @Javacookies [adding Google accounts still isn't working?  no workaround?], https://t.me/ubports/289819
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> account click? never heard of it.
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @Javacookies [account click? never heard of it.], Oh wait, it was deb
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I see, I wonder if it's a quick hack or  something that can be fixed properly...I'm on devel and still won't let me login. Anyway, I guess it's time to ditch google on my phone 😄
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Google free future!
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Just bring back Ubuntu One
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> As it was not as it is
<ubptgbot> <dopefish> (Photo, 900x1200) https://irc.ubports.com/dblkTewh.png
<ubptgbot> necadam was added by: necadam
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> Oh my
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @dopefish [<reply to media>], wait what
<ubptgbot> <dopefish> @kipters [wait what], Hmm?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dopefish [Hmm?], a) remember, no pepes in here please. b) what does debian running on a random phone have to do with UT?
<ubptgbot> <dopefish> @dohbee [a) remember, no pepes in here please. b) what does debian running on a random ph …], I didn’t realize I needed to explain sharing a Debian based phone in a room about a Debian based OS, lol.
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @dohbee [a) remember, no pepes in here please. b) what does debian running on a random ph …], Why a) ?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Ubuntu Touch isnt debian really
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I messed up ota trying to install chromium lol
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> Ubuntu Touch isnt linux really :D … (joke)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dopefish [I didn’t realize I needed to explain sharing a Debian based phone in a room abou …], it would have been fine if you were running UT on your banana phone 😝 … this should be in OT
<ubptgbot> <a13tech> banana phone ?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think that's the Nokia 8110 AKA Banana phone though that one's the black version 😅
<ubptgbot> Bert L was added by: Bert L
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @jedi2light [Why a) ?], officially is now a form of hate speach here for some reason, so many are sensitive too it
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Pepe has been recognized by certain organizations as a racist symbol used primarily by white nationalists, hence it's unwelcome here. It's not just a meme anymore.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Help I just did the swipe from the right thing on Android and archived half my chats lmao
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> Oh shit
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> "why isn't it working, oh it's my g7 play"
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Nearly did it again
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ukRN480D.webp
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/fRZLu7D6.png welcome to the club buddy
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> =D
<ubptgbot> Bruce Wayne was added by: Bruce Wayne
<ubptgbot> thevampare1 was added by: thevampare1
<ubptgbot> <anmolvermaa> Head start for samsung note 9 or redmi note 4 ?
<ubptgbot> <thevampare1> no installer for redmi 4x 😕
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @liberacuriser [<reply to media>], Yeeeah boi
<ubptgbot> <dopefish> @jedi2light [<reply to media>], Lol
<ubptgbot> <AjieBott> Hay
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> xperia x's speaker is loud! I feel like everyone in the house will wake up with my alarms and notifications 😂
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [xperia x's speaker is loud! I feel like everyone in the house will wake up with …], uVolMan is your friend. 😁
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Calls are still sometimes loud as if speakers are on, without being on. Not all calls though.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> you mean while in a call? haven't calls yet
<ubptgbot> L33T_B0T was added by: L33T_B0T
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Javacookies [xperia x's speaker is loud! I feel like everyone in the house will wake up with …], ah, it is really loud. Is the volume up\down working in calls for you?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hey there! I have an server accessible over vpn (10.8.0.2 ip) with things like ssh, sftp and ftp, I'd like to know if there is a way to mount it inyo my filesystem on phone and access them from files app.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I can just say to all people being proud to boot debian on the phone, if you ant to have a wifi-only device w/o camera etc. then yes, its feasable. But I need a phone, so unless Modem and Camera work this is not an option for me. Its worth a screenshot but not much more I would say
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mrcyjanek [Hey there! I have an server accessible over vpn (10.8.0.2 ip) with things like s …], i think not currently.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @wayneTBT [ah, it is really loud. Is the volume up\down working in calls for you?], haven't tried calls yet
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @wayneTBT [ah, it is really loud. Is the volume up\down working in calls for you?], Seems not to work here during a call. Neither to reduce nor to raise volumen.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> does it work on other devices? I don't think I ever tried that
<ubptgbot> Nikhil Anand was added by: Nikhil Anand
<ubptgbot> <Nikhil Anand> Can someone help me with compilation of Halium os for Lenovo Vibe k4 note
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Nikhil Anand [Can someone help me with compilation of Halium os for Lenovo Vibe k4 note], @halium
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [does it work on other devices? I don't think I ever tried that], I am quite sure it worked on my E5.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [i think not currently.], :c okay
<Letterus> hello everyone
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Hey
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> Is there a flashable .zip of Ubuntu touch I can sideliad into TWRP?
<Letterus> just a question from an interested fan: did you ever consider supporting iOS/Cocoa Touch apps with Ubuntu Touch? There is an Objective C runtime provided by the GNUstep project and there are implementation for at least some parts of UIKit provided by Microsoft (MIT license): https://github.com/microsoft/WinObjC/tree/develop/Frameworks/UIKit. I found that idea quite exciting. would be eager to know if ppl here were talking about it.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @OVSCADMIN [Is there a flashable .zip of Ubuntu touch I can sideliad into TWRP?], No
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> @amyosx [No], Can I force an install of another devices img from the ubports installer?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @OVSCADMIN [Can I force an install of another devices img from the ubports installer?], No
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Don't try
<Letterus> well, looks like the Microsoft implementation of UIKit relies on winrt heavily. doesn’t look too portable. nevermind…
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> @amyosx [Don't try], Its an old Samsung Galaxy a5 2017 model which isn't my daily driver so yes I will try isn't there any other phone that is supported that has similar specs lol I have already successfully flashed /e/ to it but can't get past the account setup part so can you just send me the .zip in here or I will scourer your github
<ubptgbot>  until I find it or a similar spec'd device!
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> @OVSCADMIN [Its an old Samsung Galaxy a5 2017 model which isn't my daily driver so yes I wil …], My daily driver is a Samsung Galaxy s9
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> Unless ubports follows in the footsteps of postmarket os ...
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Port yourself
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> docs.halium.org
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @Letterus [just a question from an interested fan: did you ever consider supporting iOS/Coc …], Microsoft basically abandoned that project years ago because it was too much work to keep up with UIKit
<ubptgbot> <joeth> @OVSCADMIN [Is there a flashable .zip of Ubuntu touch I can sideliad into TWRP?], Check out the Halium group if you're dedicated enough. https://t.me/halium … Halium is like the bridge which allows ubports to run on an Android device.  … You'll need to patch your kernel to work with Halium, then you can flash the GSI of ubports, but don't e
<ubptgbot> xpect everything to work, most things won't. Your best bet would be to see if there are any devices from your manufacturer with the same chipset which already have Halium support and adapting it to work with your device
<ubptgbot> Jackie Chambers was added by: Jackie Chambers
